# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Диски Новогодних и зимних песен

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!

Предлагаю вашему вниманию 8 авторских дисков на зимнюю и Новогоднюю тематику:
 -"Малыши у ёлочки"
- Посмотрите- чудеса!*
*- "Замела метель"**
 -"Все на Карнавал!"**
- "Зимние забавы"
- "Новогодний серпантин"
- "Музыка Зимы"
- "Возле Ёлочки"*
*В комплект каждого диска входят плюсы, минусы и ноты*
*
 Вы можете предварительно послушать краткий обзор каждого диска!*
*Диски высылаются в день оплаты на вашу электронную почту или в личку.*



*
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА*



*КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*


*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА
*

  
_ 
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА слушать здесь _ 

 

*Краткое прослушивание песен диска*




_КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА_

 


_КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА_

 

_КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА_
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость комплекта каждого диска- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*-через карту сбербанка, номер: 4276 1609 8060 0903   

- через смс на номер 900, телефон: 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

larisakoly (12.11.2018), Vitolda (17.09.2016), Людмила Горцуева (26.10.2016), Марахотина (31.10.2017), Мусиенко (04.11.2019), Ольгадайченко (16.10.2016)

----------


## irisa

Алла Анатольевна! Ваши песни - это просто чудо! Какие красивые и мелодичные. Дети с удовольствием их поют. Очень быстро разучивают. И даже летом просят вспоминать и осенние, и зимние песни. Большое спавибо Вам за Ваш труд. Творческих успехов!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Аллочка!!!  Твои песенки - все супер!! 

Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями. Я приобрела весною твой диск "Волшебная страна детства" и мы  к выпускному твои песенки выучили. Все были просто в восторге, как дети, так и мамы!

Так что зимние песни   я беру только твои. Что меня особенно радует, как педагога, работающего с детьми, так это то, что есть возможность все песни разучивать под фортепиано - есть нотный материал. 
А дальше постепенно подключать фонограмму. 

Фонограммы все сделаны качественно, в прекрасной аранжировке, с ведущей мелодией, что является существенным моментом для пения в детском саду. А, когда есть еще и плюсовки песен, то это намного нам облегчает разучивание песни.  
Огромное тебе спасибо, Аллуся! Ты наша Волшебница, Фея Музыки!!!*

----------


## Лорис

> Наконец-то закончена работа над зимним диском моих песен!


Поздравляю от всей души. 
 Очень хочется приобрести этот СД. Тем более, что новогоднюю песенку в исполнении Марии я уже слышала.

----------


## Валя Муза

> Наконец-то закончена работа над зимним диском моих песен!


Это очень большая работа! Поэтому

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/534549.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Желаю вдохновенья и дальше не терять
И нас новыми песнями как детей баловать!

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Вчера попела по нотам Ваши песенки...Чудо просто! "Кто там ходит, бродит" уже учила сейчас с детками, легко запомнилась мелодия,а припев какой заводной! они прям хотят петь, а слова ещё плохо знают, и рты открывают, головой машут под музыку, допевают только окончания...)))так смешно! Я думаю, мы её быстро выучим, главное, что им очень хочется её петь! Очень потрясла "Новогодние приметы", "Ёж и ёлка" и особенно "Новый год" (Детства мир) - аж мурашки по коже, представляю, как это под фонограмму будет...на финал её возьму, потрясающе!!! Всем про Вас рассказываю!))). Огромное БЛАГОДАРЮ Вам шлю, ведь работать - то как интересно становится!

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Алла, здравствуйте!Зимние фонограммы получила, спасибо! Как всё здорово! Как ярко! Представляю, как интересно будет родителям слушать своих деток!Фонограмки замечательные, удобные, заводные! А песни, повторюсь, просто удивительные, СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## varvara7371

Аллочка, спасибо огромное. Получила диск с зимними песнями. Песни - чудо!
 Очень  красивые и удобные для исполнения детьми.
Обязательно возьму на  Новый год! Спасибо!

----------


## Вели

> Зимний диск! Плюсовые фонограммы зимних песен.




*Спасибо большое. Как всегда во время.*

----------


## tortila-ki

Алла, спасибо за песни, они просто чудесные!

----------


## Елена Курлюк

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! В очередной раз хочу сказать Вам, большое спасибо за прекрасные новогодние песни! В этом году взяла для русских групп четыре Ваших песни " Горячая пора", "Елочная" , "Кто там ходит, бродит" и " Танец Петрушек". Дети и воспитатели в восторге. Обо мне и речи нет! Детки только услышат фонограмму- сразу начинают петь и танцевать. Поют и в группах и по коридору( когда идут домой или на прогулку). Это такое счастье и огромный заряд энергии, который просто необходим в нашей с Вами работе. Спасибо огромное, преогромное. Желаю Вам творческих успехов и хороших утренников, ну и конечно же здоровья!
*СПАСИБО ДОРОГОЙ НАШЕЙ ВОЛШЕБНИЦЕ АЛЛЕ АНАТОЛЬЕВНЕ!*

----------


## ghjcnb

Спасибо вам дорогая  Алла, за ваш вклад в детский  музыкальный и эстетический мир ребенка , за развитие творческих способностей на основе вашего музыкального репертуара

----------


## natnice

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! И снова я Вам выражаю слова благодарности за Ваш труд и талант! Какая Вы молодец! Ваши песни теперь поет весь детский сад, и дети, и воспитатели. Поют красиво, правильно.Для меня это просто праздник.Низкий поклон за Ваши песни!!!

----------

aichka (11.11.2020)

----------


## Оксинья

И мне хочется поблагодарить за прекрасные песни (брала "Кто там ходит-бродит", "Зимушку хрустальную", танец Петрушек для малышей). Новизну репертуара, "выигрышные, яркие произведения" отметило руководство. Спасибо, что вы у нас есть, творчества вам и вдохновения!!!

----------

aichka (11.11.2020)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Так что - всем нам удачных, весёлых и, наполняющих душу детской радостью, утренников!!!


Аллочка! Твоё пожелание долетело до места назначения! :Yahoo:  Именно такими и были наши утренники! И не только благодаря усердию, старанию и трудолюбию, которых было приложено немало, а ещё и благодаря твоим чудесным песням! :Aga: 
Я не раз слышала, проходя по саду, как из разных групп доносятся заливистые детские голоса, старательно выводящие строчки твоих песен! :Ok:  По своему многолетнему опыту я знаю, если песня очень нравится мне и я её с удовольствием пою, значит, она придётся по душе и моим малышкам, и у них всё получится! Так и есть! Все песни, которые я выбрала, дети исполняли очень красиво, чем заслужили громкие аплодисменты всех зрителей. 

Итак, я взяла 7 твоих песен.
В подготовительной к школе группе дети пели *«Зимушка снежная»*, *«Новогодний бал»*, *«Кто там ходит – бродит?»*. 
В старшей логопедической  группе - *«Ёлочная»*. (Эту песню учили полтора месяца, и дети справились замечательно.)
В средней группе - *«Снег, снег…»*.
Во второй младшей группе - *«Снежная песенка»*, *«Танец Петрушек»*.

А песню "Зимушка снежная" мы пели не только на новогоднем празднике, но и на концерте в Гарнизонном Доме офицеров. Хорошо поющих детей я поставила по четверо около каждого микрофона и на каждый проигрыш они кружились маленькими хороводиками, а остальные дети стояли сзади в ряд и в этот момент раскачивали поднятыми вверху руками. Было очень красиво! :Tender: 

*Спасибо тебе, дорогая, за всё! Пусть следующий год будет лёгким, как снежинка, искристым, как иней, а твоё здоровье крепким, как самый трескучий мороз!*
 [IMG]http://*********su/1053251.jpg[/IMG]

----------

aichka (11.11.2020)

----------


## Lempi

Вот и новогодние праздники позади! В этом году на пюпитре стояли только Аллочкины песни: "Зимушка хрустальная", "Кто там ходит-бродит", "Ёлочная", "Горячая пора", "Зимушка снежная" для старших и подготовишек.
К сожалению, не использовала фонограмму. Наш методист на это имеет свою точку зрения и рекомендует в пении -  "живое фортепианное исполнение". Но не только это меня подвигает аккомпанировать детям.  Часто шутят, что скоро музруки будут не нужны, кнопки нажимать на муз. центре все умеют. В каждой шутке есть доля шутки!
АЛЛОЧКА! Большое спасибо за чудесные песни! Желаю, чтобы твой творческий родник не иссякал и ещё многие годы радовал нас новыми музыкальными жемчужинами.
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!

----------


## lenik

Аллочка, присоединяюсь к многочисленным словам благодарности за чудесные зимние песни и танцы. Мои детки с удовольствием пели "Зимушку хрустальную", "Кто там ходит-бродит", "Новогодние приметы".А "Ледяные ладошки" и "Зима- красавица" танцевали с таким удовольствием! Взрослые тоже не смогли удержаться ( повторение было вечером) у елочки! Аллочка, спасибо!!! Ждём новых песен и танцев!

----------


## CЕВ

Алла Анатольевна! С новым годом! Здоровья Вам и Вашим близким. Второй год проводим утренники с Вашим "участием!". Все в восторге - дети,их родители и  педагоги. А такое  триединство ,как сами понимаете , дорогого стоят. Еще раз огромное спасибо из Воронежа :Ok:

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Аллочка! Огромное спасибо за все Ваши песни!!! Новогодние праздники прошли замечательно, благодаря Вашему творчеству и Вашему таланту! И Вашему доброму сердцу! Такие песни...их хочется петь и петь...многие детки после занятий бегают и поют их себе под нос... Заведующая говорит,что от такой музыки у неё "мурашки" бегут по коже! Я Вас люблю,честно!!! :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Ванчаева Юлия

От всей души поздравляю с новогодними праздниками.Пусть все в вашей жизни сложится так,как хочется только вам!!!!Огромное спасибо за ваш бесценный подарок!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## skrat.10

Поздравляю вас, Алла Анатольевна с наступившим новым годом и выходом зимнего диска!!! Песни, ну просто замечательные!!! Дети и воспитатели с большим удовольствием исполняли их на утренниках. А сейчас, будет возможность поставить на их основе танцевальные композиции. А если сами не справимся, - у нас есть Лера Вержакова. Как я счастлива, что встретила таких талантливых людей!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Julietka

Аллочка! Спасибо! Пели мои детки песни "Карнавал", "Зимушка снежная". Задорные такие песни! Все подпевали! Я, правда, в "Зимушку снежную" вставила движения и в проигрыше - игру на бубнах и трещотках. Здорово получилось! Спасибо!

----------


## мадам

Добрый вечер! Оля,спасибо Вам за "Чудесные мотыльки"! Как прекрасно, что творчество объединяет талантливых людей!!! А песни Аллы Анатольевны  у моих деток самые - самые любимые! Да и у меня тоже!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Я понимаю, что сейчас не сезон говорить о зимних песнях. Но так уж получилось, что моя любовь к осенним песням Аллочки началась в середине лета, а к зимним - именно сегодня. Слушаю и пою с самого утра. И чувствую себя все счастливее и счастливее в этой искрящейся атмосфере праздника, наполненной добром, светом и чудесами. 
Ну разве не чудо - поющие новогодние игрушки! Да не о том поющие, как каждая из них сама по себе красива, а о том, как они делают друг друга ярче и все вместе сказочно елку украшают. А ведь часто мы ЧТО в стихах и сценках видим: "Кто самый красивый? Я! Нет - я!". А как оно важно научить друг другом полюбоваться и общее дело сделать!
Ощущение добра, теплоты исходит от каждой песне, даже если по содержанию в ней об этом и не говорится ни слова. Вот "Горячая пора", например. Я с некоторой опаской слушать ее стала - уж очень на слуху песня Журбина на этот текст. А здесь все совсем иначе. И слышится мне не потребительское к Деду Морозу отношение и безоглядная радость и веселье, а доброта, мягкость, благодарность.
А уж "Еж и елка"... Не стану Нового года дожидаться! В ноябре, в день матери споем. Ведь доброте, чуткости, вниманию друг к другу каждая мама своего малыша научить должна!
А что за чудо - летний, голубой мотылек, по приглашению Деда Мороза на празднике оказавшийся! Сама по себе мысль - уже чудо невозможное, а уж музыка.... Легкая, прозрачная, воздушная... Закрой глаза - и обязательно это чудо увидишь!!! Так и кажется, что вот-вот от земли оторвешься и тоже будешь счастливо кружиться в сказочном танце!
А знаете, почему зимой восход алый? Это Дед Мороз в красной шубе идет! И сколько еще возможностей развивать образное, поэтическое восприятие природы у наших ребят таится в тестах этих песен.
А "Зимний вальс" не только детей, но и нас, взрослых, научит мечтать! Напомнит, какими чистыми и возвышенными должны быть желания, чтобы жизнь стала светлее и теплее.
Что-то я все по содержанию...  
Да потому, что музыка, хоть и очень разная и по жанру, и по выразительным средствам, в таком тесном единстве с текстом находится, что даже попытку сделать элементарный анализ не хочется. Все так естественно, будто и не поешь еще совсем недавно незнакомую песню, а просто думаешь этими звуками, дышишь ими. 
Уверена, что дети обязательно почувствуют и полюбят эту красоту!
Спасибо!!!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Сборник включает в себя 12 песен ( + и -)
> 
> 1. Танец с ёлочными игрушками
> 2. Танец шоколадных медвежат и сахарных зайчиков
> 3. Танец с бусинками
> 4. Новогодний хоровод
> 5. Танец саночек с игрушками
> 6. Танец снегирей и Зимы
> 7. Волшебник Дед Мороз
> ...


[IMG]http://s13.******info/febd086a20f5b3c925aa26a63d26adbe.gif[/IMG]
*Огромное спасибо  нашей музыкальной фее - труженице Аллочке Евтодьевой!!*

*Все мы сейчас  получаем великолепный новогодний подарок!!!   Для нас он особенно важен! Впереди новогодние утренники, а нам предоставляется  готовая подборка ярких, мелодичных песен.  И, что самое главное,  со мной согласятся практически все музруки, мы здесь найдём готовый репертуар для малышей - лёгкие, весёлые танцы, яркие хороводы!   

Репертуар для малышей всегда остаётся для нас главной заботой!!  Аллочка - сама музрук и потому прекрасно знает, что нам надо, чего мы всегда ищем для детей младшего дошкольного возраста!  К диску прилагается ещё превосходный бонус - плюс "Танца Петрушек".  Я не знала, что будет ещё и плюс, решила, что буду сама напевать малышам. А тут такой подарок!

Не буду скрывать, я уже ознакомилась со всеми песнями и могу высказать своё мнение.  Пять песен для малышей - и утренник, считай, упакован полностью!!!  
Здесь всё для того, чтоб детей костюмировать под яркие новогодние танцы. Все песенки лёгкие, подвижные , яркие, танцевальные!!!

А для старших деток есть такие песенки жемчужины, как "Песня Снегурочки", "Танец льдинок-снежинок"", "Мороженое".  Не буду перечислять все песенки, каждая по своему хороша и каждую по своему можно обыграть. 

Песенку "Льдинки - снежинки" -  очень нежную, хрустальную,  можно оркестровать:  часть детей будет петь и играть на звоночках и треугольниках, а девочки - снежинки могут танцевать, ну это решит каждый руководитель по своему. 

"Песенка Снегурочки" - это настоящий пЭрл! У меня даже мальчики хотят её петь!


"Танец Снеговиков" можно брать для исполнения детьми   в старших группах, а если в младших, то  можно взять готовый плюс для танца. Яркая, подвижная, весёлая, забойная песня!!

"Танец саночек с игрушками"  -  хороша для весёлого танца малышам!!! Там можно использовать и движения в паре "едут саночки" по кругу, потом парами кружатся, просто бегают по кругу в паре! Весь комплекс танцевальных движений для малышей!

"Вальс снежинок" - очень нежный, танцевальный вальс!!!   Я слушаю этот нежный обволакивающий  вальс и моя фантазия начинает стремительно работать!! Перед моим взором  уже танцуют мои девочки!!

"Танец снегирей и Зимы" - для малышей просто находка - яркий, весёлый!!! Танец прекрасно будет смотреться с девочкой Зимой и малышами-  "снегирями" в ярких карнавальных костюмчиках.   
*

----------


## VITA786

*Аллочка Анатольевна!!! От всей души поздравляю с выпуском нового альбома!!!! Обязательно закажу себе в начале месяца этот диск,потому,что ваши песенки очень нравятся как взрослым ,так и детям!!!
Кстати,во вторник мы с моими маленькими солистами идем на конкурс :" Первые шаги"  с вашей песенкой "Листопад". Надеюсь,что удача нам будет сопутствовать и думаю,что данная песенка сама как талисман нам поможет!!!!  Спасибо вам большое!*

----------


## notka47

*Аллочка Анатольевна!!! Несказанно рада выходу "Новогоднего серпантина", с чем от души поздравляю Вас!!! Спасибо за чудесные песенки для малышей!!! По зимнему хрустально, сказочно, а ещё задорно, весело!!! Такое богатство образов!!! Теперь мысли уже крутятся в сторону Новогодних праздников...Мне понравилось ОЧЕНЬ-СПАСИБО!!!* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3242501m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## rossiyanka

Любимая Аллочка! Я до сих везде и всюду пою "Улетают журавли далеко за край земли"!!! А тут новый подарок-Зимняя тема!!! Чудо! Оранжировка,пение,звуки природы очаровывают! Музыка вся хрустальная,мягкая.Твой голос-сама душа! Я прослушала все песни новогодних сборников и задрожали жилочки в предвкушении чуда!"Новый год у ворот"! Всё прекрасно,замечательно,то,что нравится не только ребятишкам,но и педагогам.Попадание в самое сердце! Настолько всё волшебно,проникновенно,что хочется слушать только твои песни!!! Твори на радость всему миру! Мы тебя любим,ценим,ждем новых и новых творений!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Какими яркими красками засияло все вокруг вместе со звуками Новогоднего серпантина!!!!!!! Кажется что вот он, наступил уже этот самый сказочный, волшебный праздник, а долгожданный подарок от Деда Мороза - именно этот сборник песен. Даже не знаю, чего больше хочется - слушать песни снова и снова, или уже петь их вместе со своими ребятами? А может быть танцевать, забыв о серьезности и возрасте? Во всяком случае сейчас, когда слушаю песни вновь и вновь, внутри меня все сверкает, искрится, танцует и вот-вот отправится в волшебный полет навстречу Новому году!!!!!!
Интересно, слушаю зимние песни, а чувствую необыкновенное тепло!!! Наверное, это от того, что в каждую песню вложено СТОЛЬКО добра, тепла, любви к детям, людям, что не почувствовать этого невозможно! И Вьюга - не злодейка, а красавица, подруга снежинок, и Зима щедро дарит угощенье снегирям... И в каждой песне так или иначе - о добре: поможем елочке собрать рассыпавшиеся бусинки; сладкие зверюшки друг друга в гости приглашают и учат друг друга танцевать; дети катают игрушки в санках и беспокоятся, чтобы игрушки не заболели, влетев в сугроб... А еще, несомненно, тепло от голоса, который звучит то мягко и нежно, то озорно и зажигающе, но ни одной холодной и безразличной ноты!!! И, кстати, о пении... Детские голоса, звучащие в песнях сборника - тоже его украшение. А еще пример для подражания, ведь поют вовсе не воспитанники какой-нибудь вокальной студии, а обычные дошколята. Просто петь их Аллочка учила - вот вам и результат!
Никогда, наверное, не перестану удивляться жанровому и стилевому разнообразию Аллиных песен!!! От марша и хоровода до ритмов ламбады... И, конечно, вальс, без которого невозможно представить Аллочкино творчество!
Столько часов сижу в окружении хрустальных звуков этих песен, боюсь поглубже вздохнуть, чтобы не спугнуть звенящий восторг, поселившийся в душе!!! И не могу сказать, какая же песня мне нравится больше других.... Зазвучала песня - думаю: "Да, вот эта лучше всех!". А следом за ней - другая. "Эта лучшая!" - думаю. И так 12 раз. А потом по кругу песни звучат, и мысли эти тоже по кругу... 
В нашем саду еще не отзвучали осенние песни, большая часть из которых в этом году - Аллины. Знаю, что на смену им придут ее же зимние, которые окрасят предновогодние дни ощущением радости, счастья, добра и тепла!!!
И снова и снова - СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Izmail96

* Аллочка,  от  всей  души  поздравляю  тебя  с  новым  чудом,  которое ты  нам  подарила  к  Новому  году!!!!
  Как  всегда  во  время!  Песенки    чудесные! Не  успели  насладиться  осенним  сборником,  а  тут  опять  шедевр! Не  устаю  говорить  тебе  сто  раз  " СПАСИБО"!!!!!!!*
[img]http://s.******info/f595e1e8f46780e8aa2a16ea38d8e5b9.gif[/img]

----------


## мадам

Добрый день,уважаемая Аллочка!!!Вы знаете , что такое" заказ на песни"? Да,да,именно "заказ" я получила от взрослых и детей нашего  дет. сада,к Новому году!Вы не представляете, как любят Ваши песни!!! И  вот, такой подарок !!!!! Пусть закружит "Новогодний серпантин" всех, всех!!!! Коллеги, если Вы хотите сделать праздник ярким, познакомьте  ваших малышей с творчеством Аллочки, уверенна , вы не пожалеете!!!!

----------


## мадам

Аллочка, получила  диск, СПАСИБО!!! Все по новогоднему, волшебно, чудесно, а Ваш голос наполнен таким теплом и любовью!!!! Мне очень нравятся Ваши песни своей мелодичностью, а текст!!! Так мало чудесных авторов для малышей!!! Я горжусь, что знакома с Вами!!! Всего Вам самого - самого доброго, дорогой человек!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Дорогие коллеги!
> Предлагаю вам свой новый сборник зимних песен для больших и маленьких
> "НОВОГОДНИЙ СЕРПАНТИН"
> Сборник включает в себя 12 песен ( + и -)


*Дорогая, милая Аллочка!!! Поздравляю с выходом "Новогоднего серпантина!" 
Я поздравляю не только тебя, но и всех нас!!! Потому что, у нас есть такая возможность - прикоснуться к твоим творениям, использовать их в своей работе, радоваться самим и радовать окружающих!
Не устану благодарить Всевышнего, что познакомил с тобой! 
ЧТО ты творишь с теми, кто слышит твои песни – это уму непостижимо!!! 

Как только я начала слушать твои песенки из этого сборника, сразу какая-то неведомая сила, частичка твоей Музы передалась вместе с мелодичным звучанием этих волшебных песен!  У меня сразу появилось направление утренника! До этого я никак не могла  определиться. А тут... Как услышала, сразу закрутились-завертелись мысли, что из этого обязательно возьму и как можно применить!
То есть, однозначно, твой сборник вдохновляет нас с первой минуты! 

Я впервые отметила для себя, что оооочень хочу Нового года, новогодних утренников, вот этой предпраздничной суеты-заботы, от которой мы, музруки, так устаём! Но это не тот случай! С такими произведениями не устанешь! Их хочется взять ВСЕ! Понимаешь, что регламент утренника не позволит этого сделать. Но в этом сборнике изюминка в том, что он рассчитан на разный возраст дошкольников. Вполне можно раскидать по всем группам и тогда сборник используется в полном объёме!
*




> Все по новогоднему, волшебно, чудесно, а Ваш голос наполнен таким теплом и любовью!!!!


*Полностью согласна! И хочу особо акцентировать внимание на Аллочкином голосе! У Аллы необычный голос!!! Работая столько лет с дошкольниками в качестве музыкального руководителя, это несомненно откладывает отпечаток и на голосовые интонации! Они у неё такие нежные, добрые и, одновременно, понятные всем малышам, что детки моментально схватывают то, о чём поётся в этих песнях. 

Приведу пример. Прошедшей осенью я взяла танцы и песенки с движениями из Аллочкиного сборника «Осень малышам», я сразу увидела результаты! Буквально с первого занятия! Было видно, как Аллочкины песни пришлись малышам по душе! Они сразу разулыбались, делали всё с удовольствием, быстро реагировали на смену музыки и выполняли все необходимые движения! Ответ для меня стал очевиден – дело не только в замечательных песнях Аллы Евтодьевой, но и в её волшебно-завораживающем голосе! Он такой тёплый, родной, женственный, ласковый и мелодичный, как будто для малышей поёт их мама! Это так близко им!! 
Поэтому, я с удовольствием опять возьму для малышей Аллочкины плюсовки из нового сборника и я уверена – детям они будут близки и понятны! А значит, их ждёт успех на празднике! 

Счастливые дети + довольные родители и сотрудники детсада = лучшая награда для музруководителя!*

----------


## Vitolda

Аллочкины необыкновенные песни всегда вызывают во мне непреодолимое желание немедленно каким-то образом к этой красоте причастной быть. Хочется поскорее детей с ними познакомить, самой вместе с ними петь, всем вокруг послушать предложить... 
А услышала я "Новогодний серпантин" впервые, когда еще осенние песни в нашем саду не отзвучали. Рано ребятам показывать было. Вот так и прошла неделя: днем в Аллиных осенних песнях листопадом кружимся, а вечером для меня яркими огнями ее же новогодние песни сверкают, рисуя разноцветные картинки!

----------


## Валя Муза

Для украиночек есть переводы на украинский язык "Новогоднего серпантина" ( 12 песен из 13-ти). Одна у меня пока не получается.

http://narod.ru/disk/63490449001.e14...D1%85.rar.html

----------


## Юлька62

> Для украиночек есть переводы на украинский язык "Новогоднего серпантина" ( 12 песен из 13-ти). Одна у меня пока не получается.
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/63490449001.e14...D1%85.rar.html


Милая Аллочка!  Сегодня приобрела твой диск  "Новогодний серпантин".От всей души говорю тебе спасибо за чудо,подаренное нам к Новому Году! . Песенки -просто чудо,вдохновляют с первой минуты.Спасибо тебе много-много раз,наша милая помощница!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aichka

> Для украиночек есть переводы на украинский язык "Новогоднего серпантина" ( 12 песен из 13-ти). Одна у меня пока не получается.


*Дорогая Валечка! Огромное тебе спасибо за перевод И ЭТОГО АЛЬБОМА моих зимних песен!

Сколько же твоими руками, твоим творчеством донесено моих песен до украинских музыкантов!

Твой вклад в дело популяризации моих песен на Украине поистине бесценно!

Благодаря тебе, мои песни поют во многих детских садах и музыкальных студиях братской Украины!

За это тебе огромное спасибо  - и не только от меня, а от всех девочек- украиночек!

Твои переводы чётки, синхронны с русским текстом и по смыслу, и по ритму, и по содержанию!

Они удобны в пении и очень приятны, легки на слух!

Но эта лёгкость возможна благодаря твоему таланту поэта и переводчика!
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!
*

----------


## zub-m

УРА!УРА! Обладаю и я зимним сборником. Это уже какая-то острая необходимость иметь в своём арсенале кусочек необычайного творчества Аллы Анатольевны)))
Аллочка, спасибо Вам огромное за прекрасные песенки и возможность, с Вашей помощью, дарить нашим детям радость и удовольствие от пения.

----------


## Алена Борисова

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо Вам за "Новогодний серпантин", за чудесные песенки, которые буквально сразу , при первом прослушивании становятся любимыми. Написала сценарии новогодних  утренников для разновозрастных групп ,  используя практически одни песни из этого сборника. Еще не хватает песни Новый год (детства мир) это конечно хит, закажу в ближайшее время, т.к. думаю, что для подготовишек это песня прозвучит очень выигрышно в финале новогоднего праздника, да и для выпускного она незаменима. Спасибо Вам за Ваш  искрометный талант! Вдохновения и удачи во всем!

----------


## МарСух

Дорогая, уважаемая, любимая всеми нами Аллочка Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо за Ваши песни! Зимние песни для больших деток мы поем давно, как только купила вашу книгу, а теперь еще и малышек научу по Вашим песням! Как хорошо, что Вы есть и делитесь своим талантом с нами!

----------


## Мелодия69

[IMG]http://*********ru/3325386m.gif[/IMG]
Милая, добрая, талантливая Алла Анатольевна!!! Разрешите  и мне присоединиться к словам выше сказанным....Получила Ваш подарок к Новому году - сборник "Новогодний серпантин". Я радуюсь за своих детей, за детей, которые будут петь Ваши чудесные песни, танцевать именно детские танцы,  и несомненно будут приобщаться к настоящему искусству, да,да - ведь искусство начинается с детства, с тех песен, которые мы поём, с той музыки, которая нас окружает.... Дай Вам Бог неиссякаемого таланта, вдохновения, крепкого здоровья на долгие годы! И низкий Вам поклон!!!

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Аллочка. я в ВОСТОРГЕ!!!!! Вот уже час сижу и улыбаюсь, знакомясь с Вашими песенками из "Новогоднего серпантина"! Подпеваю...не подпевать просто НЕВОЗМОЖНО!!! Правда, девчонки?!.. :Aga:  Они такие по-настоящему детские...Просто ВОЛШЕБНЫЕ!!! СПАСИБО огромное!!!!

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Удовольствие-разучивать с детками именно ВАШИ песенки.... :Tender:

----------


## Алена Борисова

*aichka*, 
Увжаемая Алла Анатольевна!
Перевела деньги 500 рублей на Ваш Яндекс кошелек зи диск с выпускными песнями. Очень нужна фонограмма песни "Детства Мир" (на Новый год) и я уверена ,что  все остальные песни также станут одними из самых любимых мною и детьми.
С уважением, Алена Борисова
мой почтовый ящик:  aliona2004@bk.ru

----------


## Елена Курлюк

]*Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Хочется присоединиться ко всем вышеперечисленным теплым словам и пожеланиям в Ваш адрес! Спасибо Вам большое за Ваш труд и от нас музработников и от детей и их родителей! Мои дети и родители были в восторге после осенних утренников, родители просили детей и воспитателей петь Ваши "Разноцветные листочки" и "Колючий дождик", приходя в детский сад на протяжении целого месяца, после того, как прошел утренник. Это ли не награда за Ваш талант! Я уверенна, что зимние песенки для малышей тоже будут у нас популярны так же, как и песни для старших деток "Горячая пора" и т.д. Ждем Ваших новых дисков с нетерпением!*

----------


## Lusik

*Ура! Ура! И у меня есть "Новогодний серпантин"! Аллочка Анатольевна, дорогая!!! Спасибо огромное за такой добрый Новогодний подарок! Низкий поклон Вам за Ваше творчество, такие чудесные песни, аранжировки, просто сказка, приятный тембр...всё очень супер-замечательно!!!Пишу , слушаю и наслаждаюсь!!!Это просто шикарный подарок!!!
Новых творческих Вам успехов!!!*

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка!!!Наконец, и я смогла прослушать твои новые песенки-"серпантинки"!!! :Yes4: И сейчас уже смело могу сказать (не заочно, как говорила раньше), что будут эти песни ОБОЖАЕМЫ всеми - и детьми, и взрослыми :Ok: Я бы их разделила так: "хрусталинки" и песенки-"конфетти". Первые - нежные, снежные, искрящиеся на зимнем солнышке или при свете фонарей, такие "блестяшки") Очень красивые! И, конечно, девочки-Снежинки, Льдинки, Звездочки с удовольствием будут танцевать-кружиться в вальсе под эту музыку! А вторые - удивительно зажигательные, яркие, звонкие, как будто выстрел из хлопушки! И настроение сразу - радостное, праздничное, и хочется пуститься в пляс и с Петрушками, и со Снеговиками, и на санках прокатиться с елочными игрушками (кстати, меня очень заинтересовал вариант Ларисы-Галатеечки, хочется попробовать)! :Aga: И, конечно, буду слушать снова и снова, выбирать, нервничать :Taunt: , потому что - попробуй, выбери!..Столько всего "вкусного", а все же не съешь за раз! :No2:  И жаль оставлять на потом...И все-равно обязательно будут звучать, Аллочка, твои новогодние песенки (и уже полюбившиеся с прошлого года, и нынешние) на наших праздниках. И я буду благодарить Небо за то, что наша встреча на Форуме состоялась, и в моей копилочке столько твоих прекрасных песен!!!СПА-СИ-БО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Алсу 28

Здравствуйте!Ваше творчество на самом деле сокровище....Очень яркие,удобные для детского восприятия..

----------


## CЕВ

Алла Анатольевна! слушаю и пою Ваши песни  с диска "Новогодний серпантин"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Это чудо, очень хочу на работу - порадовать музыкального руководителя и детей. СПАСИБО!!!!!Наши утренники  приобрели яркую, волшебную окраску с помощью Вашего творчества.  Вы талант и добрая душа иначе быть не может.

----------


## TanyTanywa

Добрый день! А у меня просьбак вам , Алла Анатольевна,  не как у всех. В том году мы с ребятами с большим удовольствие исполняли ваши зимние песенки. Но в этом году подготовительная логопедическая группа у меня с большими проблемами (в плане произношения), очень хочется исполнить "Зимнюю песенку" (снег дорожки все замел, кружит и стелется, до чего же хороша....),  но темп для нас очень быстрый. Можно ли как-нибудь темп в песне сделать помедленее? Вот какая у меня просьба - можете ли вы темп в песне изменить и выслать, можно на эл.ящик:Mystafina19721972@yandex.ru.   Извиняюсь,  за набор слов. СПАСИБО.

----------


## aichka

> Но в этом году подготовительная логопедическая группа у меня с большими проблемами (в плане произношения), очень хочется исполнить "Зимнюю песенку" (снег дорожки все замел, кружит и стелется, до чего же хороша....), но темп для нас очень быстрый. Можно ли как-нибудь темп в песне сделать помедленее?


Отправила вам всё по электронке!

----------


## Madam2009

Вот и я стала счастливым обладателем "Новогоднего серпантина"! Я и мои дети очень рады и благодарны Алле Анатольевне! Ведь именно благодаря Вашим чудесным песням, Алла Анатольевна, наши утренники становятся яркими и запоминающимися и детьми, и родителями, да и, чего скрывать, администрацией). Спасибо Вам!

----------


## laks_arina

*Милая Аллочка! Наконец-то удалось сегодня послушать весь диск "Новогодий серпантин". Аллочка, какая же вы умница!!! Я просто ахнула от восхищения!!! Новые краски, новые мелодии и ритмы!!! Сколько идей!!! Побежала я сразу за новогодней коробкой, достала ёлочные шары. Пришла младшая группа и с ходу станцевала под Вашу песенку!!! А зрелищно как!!! Шарики блестят!!! Музыку сразу подхватили!!! Потом добралась до МОРОЖЕНОГО. Сразу в перерыве станцевала в ритме карнавала и уже вставляю в сценарий этот танец, думаю про бутафорское мороженое каждому в каждую руку. Дальше слушала про Вьюгу... Танец родился незамедлительно. Дальше - Новогодний хоровод... беру на вход (искала долго вход). Шоколадные мишки - есть идея для сценария с Умкой. В общем, Аллочка, я открыла такую кладезь сокровищ!!!!!!!!!! Всё, в чём нуждалась - оказалось в одном ЗОЛОТОМ ДИСКЕ. А сколько там ещё всего!!! От жадности на хорошие песенки не могу остановиться, а надо. Невозможно же все изюминки съесть сразу, надо и на потом оставить... Аллочка, Вы насытили меня такими вкусностями в виде музыки, стихов, в виде интересных тем... Прикладываю обе руки к груди и низко кланяюсь. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## egokate

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна!   Я тоже присоединяюсь ко всем восторженным отзывам о Ваших чудесных зимних песнях. До того как я получила Ваш материал, у меня уже голова распухла в поисках нового репертуара к Новому году. Прекрасных песен и танцев конечно много, но бывает трудно что-то найти  именно для своих детей - то слишком просто, то слишком сложно или просто берут сомнения. Но когда я послушала Ваш материал , мне захотелось взять абсолютно все быз всяких раздумий. Одна жалость - в этом  году у меня нет старших групп, а подготовитеотная логопедическая 10 м-в и 2 дев-ки, даже плохо говорят. Но зато  для средних я дала "Волшебние Дед Мороз" - выучили за 3 занятия. "Сахарные мишки и зайки" - вообще хит сезона. У меня есть одна очень шумная младшая группа - когда я дала им послушать "Елочные шарики" , уже на вступлении все изумленно замерли. Ваши тексты очень легко запоминаются, музыка доступна для пения детсадовских детей, но в тоже время звучит очень современно.Спасибо Вам большое!

----------


## marih

Ура! Вот и я стала обладателем "Новогоднего серпантина" :Vishenka 33: 
Спасибо!!!!! Присоединяюсь ко всем восторженным отзывам. Алла Анатольевна, от Вашей музыки и голоса веет такой теплотой, лаской и добротой! Слушаешь и прибываешь в умиротворенном состоянии.
Ждём с нетерпением новых творений!  :Yes4:

----------


## iri777416

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна!  Только что получила "Зимние песенки, сразу же конечно прослушала. Я в  восторге, завтра обязательно начну с ребятишками разучивать, думаю им тоже очень понравятся песенки. Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## lihovcovaty

Дорогая Аллочка праздник без ваших песен был бы просто пуст и беден ,  ваши песни выстраивают необыкновенно красивую единную пмузыкальую линию которая делает праздник праздником,. настолько эти песни красивы гармоничны как и Вы сами. насколько в них всё просто и понятно детям. просто как всё гениальное. Создать такую музыку может только тот, кто сам непосредственно работает с детьми. чувствует их и понимает, тот кто не просто рожден талантливым музыкантом. но и талантливым педагогом и человеком, обладающим каким то невероятным чувством музыкального вкуса. такта  во всём ( нет ничего режущего слух - просто всё так как надо)  
бесконечно преданая Вам и Вашему дару творить божественно красивую музыку  Татьяна Лиховцова - простой музыкальный руководитедб детского сада 194 города Омска

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Да-да, Алла Анатольевна, именно так всё и есть, как пишут выше девочки!  :Yes4:  Утренники прошли ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!! У меня 5 разновозрастных групп и всем достались песенки! Всем! Изумительные просто "Саночки" и "Шоколадные мишутки"...Ясельки подпевали!!! Что уж говорить про старших деток...Много-много людей отметили. что песенки просто чудесные! Спасибо Вам, что делитесь таким сокровищем!!! Я уже просто не представляю ни одного праздника в детском саду без Вас! Честно! И ни одного занятия! Волшебные распевочки-то всегда со мной!!! :Tender:  Благодарю Вас!!! И поздравляю с новым годом!!! :Smile3:

----------


## iricka

*Уважаемая наша, милая Аллочка Анатольевна!* 

Вот и у меня появилось одно из ваших сокровищ...!Новогодний серпантин!
Сначала немного растроилась...праздники то прошли...
А послушала....поиграла.....Все только начинается))) Вообщем 9 января ничинаем с малышами пляску с елочными шарами...вот для них будет счестье....приходят в садик, а там под елкой стоит коробка с большими цветными шарами, да которые  еще и не бьются...
А "Саночки" - их можно тоже покатать в январе)))
А со средними, старшими и подготовительными - песенку "Снегири"...ведь есть ноты и новогоднюю тематику можно пока пропустить....
И самое интригующее то, что родители этого пока не увидят....хорошего понемножку))) Детки в этом году танцевали "Шоколадных мишек...". Наверное не у меня одной сладкие мишки и зайцы имели такой успех...Это просто ХИТ СЕЗОНА)))

 Детишки забыли про слезы...а родители охали, ахали, хлопали...умилялись....какая музыка, персонажи....
АААААААА вот на следующий год...... мы им еще подарочки подготовим)))

Музыка прекрасная, волшебная...детская....Здорово, что есть и плюс и минус, очень помогает в работе, А уж ноты - вообще клад....тут уже как сама волшебница...побыстрее, помедленнее....как детки справляются)))

*Спасибо ВАМ! И низкий поклон!*

----------


## Тиса

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Ваш диск "Новогодний серпантин" - это супер! У меня он появился во второй декаде декабря, учить впопыхах не люблю, менять материал было поздно. Бегло просмотрела диск, зато теперь....
Спокойно, не торопясь всё прослушала, проиграла и пропела. Какой хороший, напевный, радостный музыкальный материал в "Новогоднем серпантине"! Шикарные мелодии, простые и понятные детям. Прекрасные аранжировки. Ясные, понятные, интересные детям  тексты. Я в восторге от "Снегурочки", "Мишек и зайчиков", "Погремушек" и от всего остального тоже. 
Так здорово, что у меня есть Ваши песенки. Уже знаю, что будет на следующий новый год. 
Спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна, за творчество. Оно вдохновляет на новые подвиги, даёт новые силы, желание работать, приносить детям радость. 

Вопрос: А на 8 марта есть материал? (пока не поздно :Smile3: )

СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aichka

Леночка! Спасибо за добрые слова! Очень и очень приятно слышать!!!!!
 Рада безмерно, что вам понравился  мой зимний материал, надеюсь, что он пригодится и на будущие года! А может ещё и в этом году почирикаете с малышами снегирями, да позвените льдинками, да про Мороженое споёте и станцуете? :Yahoo: 

В любом случае, буду рада, если в будущем году ваши ребятки запоют и затанцуют под мои песни! Будет, ну, ОЧЕНЬ приятно!




> Вопрос: А на 8 марта есть материал? (пока не поздно)


Да, да, Леночка, обязательно! Я уже писала в Песенном календаре, что буквально в середине января будут готовы фонограммы весенних песен!

Праздники помешали закончить работу, минусы уже готовы, осталось дописать  некоторые плюсы! Так что весенние песни будут обязательно!

----------


## Tysia

Аллуся! Твою песню поют мои подготовишки на спектакле "Волшебная звезда"!

----------


## говорушка

УРА!!!!! Такой чудесный подарок  я получила сегодня!!! песенки настолько понравились,что конечно будем исполнять с детьми.Мелодии действительно западают в душу.АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!!!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

[IMG]http://s2.******info/8d8ad0581a375a3a9e973cefb91fe422.gif[/IMG]

*Пока мы работаем над осенней тематикой, а Аллочка нам уже и зимние песни приготовила. 
Все песни - просто восторг! Прослушала и окунулась в новогоднюю тематику, в праздничный новогодний настрой!
Спасибо тебе, наша музыкальная волшебница! 
Твоё вдохновение и нам даёт огромный простор для фантазии!* *

Коротко обо всех песнях: 

1.	Ёлочная
Весёлая, радостная песенка. Очень  подойдёт  для входа в зал,  для начала Новогоднего утренника. Сразу создаст весёлое праздничное настроение.

2.	Ёлку любят малыши.
Песенка – инсценировка.  Такие песни для детей младшей группы – настоящая находка! Тут столько замечательных детских персонажей: Зайчик, лисичка, белочка, волчонок, мишка. Бери и пользуйся!

3.	Горячая пора. 
Весёлая песенка про Деда Мороза. Хороша, как для танца, так и для исполнения детьми. 

4.	Снег, Снег
Очень хорошая песенка. Я её возьму для пения.  В этой песенке можно выполнять некоторые несложные движения, особенно во время припева: грозить пальчиком (ты не бойся снега), фонарики (хоть и варежки мокры).  На проигрыш возможны кружения в парах. 

5.	Новогодний бал.
Весёлая, задорная песенка. Дети с удовольствием её будут исполнять. Поскольку есть плюс, то песню можно использовать и для входа и для группового танца. Она  сразу придаст утреннику весёлое праздничное настроение.

6.	Маленькие ёлочки.
Прекрасная песенка для танца ёлочек. Нам часто не хватает именно таких песенок, которые сразу просятся для танцевального варианта. Эта песенка хороша и для исполнения, поскольку не сложная, лёгкая в разучивание.  

7.	Песенка ёлочных игрушки. 
Весёлая песенка, очень хороша для инсценировки, здесь  шарик и бенгальский огонь, звезда и  фонарики.  Очень интересные, новые персонажи.  

8.	Снежная песенка
Весёлая задорная песенка. Можно использовать, как инсценировку для игры в снежки. 

9.	Танец зверят у ёлки.
Прекрасный парный танец для детей. Весёлая, лёгкая задорная музыка, а сам текст подсказывает все  танцевальные движения. Дети её схватят легко и будут танцевать с удовольствием. 

10.	Танец снежинок.
Как часто нам не хватает интересной хорошей песенки для танца снежинок. А здесь её можно инсценировать с ветерком, разгоняющем снежинки. Уже что-то новое и интересное!*


[IMG]http://s7.******info/12a484b69d75c536f7be1d6a9f3e0214.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

Тук-тук! Нарушу Ваш покой,
Я к Вам опять с протянутой рукой!  :Girl Blum2: 
Оплаты подтверждение у Вас на "электронке",
Сама же тороплюсь пишу вдогонку,
Что с нетерпеньем жду я "МУЗЫКУ ЗИМЫ",
Поэтому, прошу, поторопитесь ВЫ!!! :Tender: 
Вся в предвкушении сюрпризов, восхищенья...
Вам, *Алла Анатольевна,* моё почтенье!  :Thank You2:

----------


## Vitolda

Из года в год в начале учебного года происходит у меня с ребятами почти один и тот же разговор. Начинаю я с ними беседу  об осени и ее приметах, и неизменно в какой-то момент кто-то из ребят говорит: «А потом будут падать снежинки, наступит зима и придет Дед Мороз!». И не только  в начале осени такие разговоры звучат. Весь год выстраивается у ребят логическая цепочка, которая заканчивается словами: «Наступит зима и Дед Мороз придет!»  И так жизнеутверждающе это звучит! Что бы не случилось – а Дед Мороз придет!

Мы, взрослые, существа скучные… Осенью об осени думаем, весной о весне…  
А вот слушаю Аллочкину  «Музыку зимы» и ловлю себя на том, что тоже начинаю сладко мечтать: «А потом наступит зима, и обязательно зазвучат в нашем детском саду именно эти чудесные песни!!!» 
И так спокойно и радостно становится от этой мысли! Что бы не случилось, а придет время «Новогоднего бала» с «Танцем снежинок», на котором, конечно же, будет место немножко смешному, умилительному «Парному танцу зверят у елки» и выступлению «Маленьких елочек», общим елочным хороводам и песне для Дедушки Мороза  - «Горячая пора». А как мне нравится «Песня елочных игрушек»!!! Без нее праздник точно не обойдется!!!

А еще – всю зиму будут звучать «Снег, снег» и «Снежная песенка»!!!  Думаете, много назвала? Ну что ж делать, если я снова остановиться не могу, ВСЕ хочется использовать! Хорошо, что песни у Аллы для разного возраста, что у прекрасных песен есть и замечательные яркие минусовые фонограммы для пения и замечательно, в характере исполненные плюсы, которые для танца использовать можно! Поэтому и утверждаю смело – абсолютно все песни прозвучат в моем саду этой зимой!

И не только эти!!! Я еще и Аллины сборники «Зимние забавы» и «Новогодний серпантин»  снова открою! Не напелась, не наслушалась  год назад!!!

В общем, *что бы не случилось – наступит зима… И ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО зазвучат в моем саду задорные и лирические, яркие и красочные, просто необыкновенные Аллины песни!!! И значит – каждый зимний день будет праздником!*

*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Valenta

Всё получилось, как хотелось,
И "МУЗЫКА ЗИМЫ", пусть осень, завертелась!
И тут же образы пошли, характер...
Излишне говорить, что песни пишет МАСТЕР!!!
Поётся всё, танцуется, звучит,
И сердце не по-зимнему стучит!
А в голове уж планов миллион,
Вам *Алла Анатольевна,* нижайший мой поклон!!!!
*СПАСИБО*, что на месте не сидите, 
И злопыхателям назло ТВОРИТЕ!!!!

----------


## Валя Муза

Сейчас тот период, когда все музыкальные руководители уже определились с репертуаром осенних утренников, а многие и провели их. И наступает время настоящих «творческих мучений», (думаю, все коллеги понимают о чём я говорю), ведь впереди - самый яркий и насыщенный праздник в детском саду. Новый год! От него ждут подарков и сюрпризов не только дети, но и мы, взрослые. Музыкальным руководителям повезло, ведь мы такой подарок уже получили в виде нового новогоднего диска от Аллы Евтодьевой «Музыка зимы». В нём есть песни на все вкусы и на все случаи жизни. Отличный анализ песенок дала Лариса Левченко. Добавить могу только то, что теперь смогут взять в работу песни и те коллеги из Украины, которым не разрешается брать русскоязычный репертуар. Появились переводы всех песен на украинский язык.
Ещё хочу поблагодарить Аллу за возможность украсить новогодние утренники её новыми песнями. Так уже сложилось, что они действительно всегда являлись именно украшением праздника! И ещё – их очень любят дети! Они мелодичные, нежные, с интересными для детей текстами! При переводе некоторых песен для старших дошкольников, я старалась, может, чуть-чуть упростить текст, с оглядкой на то, что у нас нет подготовишек. Так было, например, с песней «Танец зверят» - я упростила перечисление зверюшек, чтобы легче запомнились слова нашим 6-леткам. Уж пусть простит меня автор, пожалуйста!

*1-ЯЛИНКОВА*

1.	Нас ялиночка вітає
Своїм вогником ясним.
Подаруй, чого чекаєм,
І бажання всі здійсни.

Приспів: З новим роком,
	З новим щастям
	Привітаєм, а затім
	Ми поводим хороводи,
	Заспіваємо усім!

2.	В нас ялинка, мов Жар-птиця,
Як чекали ми її!
Сяє, вогником іскриться,
Віти нахиля свої.

Приспів.

3.	Дід Мороз біля ялинки
В бороду хова смішок,
Ти не гай ані хвилинки –
Розв’яжи скоріш мішок!

Приспів.

*2 - А ЯЛИНКУ ЛЮБЛЯТЬ ВСІ МАЛЮКИ*

1.	А ялинку люблять всі, малюки, малюки
Із тобою граємось ми тут залюбки

Приспів: Всі звірята йдіть до нас, йдіть до нас, йдіть до нас
	Потанцюєте для нас у святковий час

2.	А ялинку люблять всі малюки, малюки
З зайченятком граємось ми тут залюбки.

Приспів: Сірий зайчик прискакав, прискакав, прискакав
	Морквою нас пригощав, з нами танцював.

3.	А ялинку люблять всі малюки, малюки
З ведмежатком граємось ми тут залюбки.

Приспів: А ведмедик дибуляв, дибуляв, дибуляв
	Нас медочком пригощав, з нами танцював.

4.	А ялинку люблять всі малюки, малюки
З лисенятком граємось ми тут залюбки.

Приспів: А лисичка як прийшла, як прийшла
	Усім рибки принесла, у танок пішла

5.	А ялинку люблять всі малюки, малюки
З  вовченятком граємось ми тут залюбки

Приспів: Сірий вовчик чеберяв, чеберяв, чеберяв
Нам цукерки роздавав, з нами танцював

6.	А ялинку люблять всі малюки, малюки
З білочкою граємось ми тут залюбки

Приспів: Білочка до нас прийшла, вже прийшла, вже прийшла
	І горішки принесла, танець почала

7.	Круг ялиночки підем, ми підем, ми підем
Разом танець заведем, танець заведем.

Приспів: Весело, ялиночко, посміхнись, посміхнись
	І на святі з друзями разом веселись.

*3 - ГАРЯЧА ПОРА.*

1.	У Дідуся Мороза здоровий в тілі дух,
Його не залякає танок із білих мух.
Хоча довкола холод і зовсім не жара,
Для Дідуся Мороза гаряча йде пора.

2.	У Дідуся Мороза серйозні є діла:
Сніговику потрібна морквинка і мітла,
Ще шапку нову треба зробити із відра…
Для Дідуся Мороза гаряча йде пора.

3.	Робота ця Дідуся ще й як розвеселя:
Його чека малеча із міста і села!
Отрима подарунки найкращі дітвора!
Для Дідуся Мороза гаряча йде пора.

*4 - СНІГ, СНІГ…*

1.	Сніг, сніг, сніг, сніг рано все почав вкривати,
Сніг, сніг, сніг, сніг і галяви й деревцята.

Приспів:  Кожен не зважає –
	Сніг не заважає,
	Мокрі рукавички в нас,
	Проте, настрій – вищий клас!

2.	Сніг, сніг, сніг, сніг – з гірки будемо кататись,
Сніг, сніг, сніг, сніг борюкатись, бігать, гратись!

Приспів: Кожен не зважає – 
Сніг не заважає,
Мокрі валянки у нас,
Проте, настрій – вищий клас!

*5 - НОВОРІЧНИЙ БАЛ.*

1.	За віконцем пада сніг, він не простий, а новорічний,
В залі музика і сміх, бо це  дитячий бал музичний.
Стали маски в щільний круг в хоровод посеред зали,
Друзів кличемо у круг ,знов  ялинка засіяла!
Знов ялинка засіяла!

2.	Закружляємо у лад, хай не змовкають музиканти,
Навіть кульки блискотять, бо ми танцюєм мов таланти.
Лиш веселі пісеньки у цей час усі співаєм
Цей казковий бал для нас, Новоріччя зустрічаєм!
Новоріччя зустрічаєм!

3.	Ми не будем сумувати, рік старий зібравсь в дорогу,
Бо підходить рік Новий уже до нашого порогу.
Лине музика Зими, кличе в танець за собою,
Тому віримо, що ми не розлучимось з Зимою!
Не розлучимось з Зимою!

*6 - ЯЛИНОЧКИ МАЛЕНЬКІ*


1.	Ялиноньки маленькі, в нас вії зелененькі,
Ми ледь не заблукали, доки сюди попали.
Хоч невеличкі зростом, ялиночкині дочки,
Взяли сукні у мами, щоб танцювати з вами

Приспів: Маму не соромимо, гілочки розправимо,
	Ніжні та м’якесенькі, всі такі гарнесенькі.
	Ми пухнасті сестрички, наші срібні голочки
Дарувала мама нам. А ми принесли їх вам!

2.	У новорічний вечір чекаємо, до речі,
Що будуть прикрашати, як маму нас малята,
Ось тут чіпляйте кульку, там - зірочку й бурульку,
І дуже б ми хотіли, щоб буси почепили

Приспів.

3.	Ми – ялинкові діти, цукерочки на вітах,
Усіх так здивували, коли затанцювали!
Хитаєм гілочками, тупочем каблучками,
Щоб голочки дзвеніли, а ви усі раділи.

Приспів.

*7 - ПІСНЯ ЯЛИНКОВИХ ПРИКРАС*

1 куплет:
Бенгальський вогонь: Я бенгальський вогонь,
	Лиш торкнуся долонь
Розлечусь кольоровими бризками!
Кулька: А я – кулька, вишу,
	На ялинку свічу
	І від тебе горю уся іскрами.

Приспів: На ялинку поглянь –
	Гарно до свята прибралася!
	Кулька висить і бенгальський вогонь -
Свята усі зачекалися!

2 куплет:
Зірка: А я – зірка, вгорі,
	Так свічу дітворі,
	Що всі думають я – справжня зіронька
Ліхтарик: Ліхтарі на гілках 
Засвітилися так,
Що в ялинки горить кожна вітонька.

Приспів: : На ялинку поглянь –
	Гарно до свята прибралася!
	Зірка , ліхтарик – горять мов вогонь!
	Свята усі зачекалися!

*8 - СНІГОВА ПІСЕНЬКА.*

1.	Подивіться: сніг іде, він такий пухнастий!
Він на радість нам прийшов – білий та сріблястий.

Приспів: Будем гратись, дружок,
	Бо він ніби пушок.
	Лялькам зліпим пиріжки,
	Ще й пограємо в сніжки.

2.	На санки сідай скоріш, з гірки щоб летіти,
Бабу зліпим снігову - як тут не радіти?

Приспів.

3.	Ми лопаточки берем, чистимо доріжки,
Як в замета упадем , дригатимуть ніжки!

Приспів.

*9 - ТАНЕЦЬ ЗВІРЯТ БІЛЯ ЯЛИНКИ*

1.	Зійшлися святкувати
Зайці і жабенята,
І білочки риженькі
Сусіди веселенькі,
Пінгвіни, левенята,
Щенята, лисенята,
Всі парами ставайте,
Ялинку привітайте

Приспів: Ми долоньки підставляєм,
	Радо плескать починаєм
	Потанцюють хай носи,
	Лапки, спинки і хвости!
	Тупай, ніжко, веселіш,
	Для ялиночки скоріш,
	Попищи і пострибай,
	Своїх друзів привітай!

2.	Привів своїх маляток
Ведмедик вайлуватий,
І сіра киця діток
Пустила вже під віти,
І свинка рожевенька,
Діток веде швиденько,
Всіх хоровод збирає,
Танок розпочинаєм!

Приспів.

3.	Всі звірі, помиріться,
Скоріше подружіться,
Хай вогник на ялинці
Погладить вас по спинці!
Ми Новий рік стрічаєм,
Усіх-усіх скликаєм,
Танцює каблучок, 
А лапки – на бічок!

Приспів.

*10 - ТАНЕЦЬ СНІЖИНОК*

1.	Ось летить одна сніжинка, а за нею друга
Усю землю посипають ніби білим пухом

Приспів: Мов мереживо сніжинки вкрили все  швиденько,
	І біленькі й золотенькі, ніжно-голубенькі!

2.	Завірюха лиш змахнула рукавом легенько,
Мов із рукавички впали зіроньки маленькі

Приспів.

3.	Вітерець лиш погукає позмагатись в танці,
І вони уже кружляють разом на галявці

Приспів

4.	Вітерець із ними грає, вгору-вниз ганяє,
І від цього всі сніжинки вогниками грають

Приспів

5.	Вітерець нажартувався,  полетів у небо
Бо сніжиночкам маленьким відпочити треба

Приспів: Ви, сніжинки, спочивайте, полежіть тихенько
	І біленькі й золотенькі, ніжно-голубенькі!

*11 - ПІСНЯ ПОПЕЛЮШКИ.*

1.	Я по ступеньках замку тихенько підіймусь
І в люстерко овальне  несміло подивлюсь.
Побачу там принцесу  такої красоти!
Ой, Попелюшко, Попелюшко, та невже то ти?

2.	Та ось з’явилась  Фея і стала чаклувать,
Щоб на балу  зуміла я також побувать,
Він снивсь мені щоночі багато днів підряд.
Ой, Попелюшко, Попелюшко, гарний твій наряд!

3.	Всі дами, кавалери танцюють на балу.
Я в кришталевих туфельках неначебто пливу
Із принцем я танцюю немов на небесах,
І скоро північ… Попелюшку огортає страх!

*12.ПІСНЯ ОЛОВ’ЯНОГО CОЛДАТИКА ТА БАЛЕРИНИ*

1. На казкову квітоньку ви так схожі,
Ви так схожі, ви так схожі
Що мені сподобатись вам допоможе,
Допоможе, допоможе?
Адже мрію вам служить,
Буду на руках носить,
Милуватись вашим танцем і зітхати…

Приспів: На святі новорічнім зустрілись ніби в сні,
Для нас горять іскринками ялиночки вогні.
Лише для нас ця музика, ми будем танцювать,
Дозвольте ж в танці руку вам свою подать.

2. Ваш мундир яскравий і гарний дуже,
Гарний дуже, гарний дуже!
Стоїте, мов на параді – сильний, мужній,
Сильний мужній, сильний мужній!
Мені важко це збагнуть -
Тільки разом нам не буть!
Як не гірко, та повинна це сказати!

Приспів

----------


## aichka

> Сейчас тот период, когда все музыкальные руководители уже определились с репертуаром осенних утренников, а многие и провели их. И наступает время настоящих «творческих мучений», (думаю, все коллеги понимают о чём я говорю), ведь впереди - самый яркий и насыщенный праздник в детском саду. Новый год!





> Добавить могу только то, что теперь смогут взять в работу песни и те коллеги из Украины, которым не разрешается брать русскоязычный репертуар. Появились переводы всех песен на украинский язык.


*
Валечка! Ты- моя Украинская МУЗА!

Ты ВСЕ мои песни со ВСЕХ дисов перевела на украинский язык, да так, что заслушаешься и ещё засомневаешься - как красивее звучит - на русском или украинском?

Ты- умница, помощница, замечательный поэт и музыкант! Я тебя обожаю!

Спасибо тебе огромное, благодаря тебе, мои песни поют на Украине, и девчонки пишут слова благодарности, что могут теперь брать эти песни спокойно, благодаря твоим переводам, петь их у себя на занятиях и на праздниках!

Ты такая молодец! Просто слов нет!!!!!!!!!!

СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ВЕЛИКОЕ за твой труд, за твоё мастерство, вкус и талант, за твоё умение не только не исказить песню, а добавить ей симпатии и умиления!*

----------


## aichka

> При переводе некоторых песен для старших дошкольников, я старалась, может, чуть-чуть упростить текст, с оглядкой на то, что у нас нет подготовишек. Так было, например, с песней «Танец зверят» - я упростила перечисление зверюшек, чтобы легче запомнились слова нашим 6-леткам. Уж пусть простит меня автор, пожалуйста!


Валечка, солнышко! Спасибо тебе, что ты и это предусмотрела! 

*Но я этот номер предполагала ИМЕННО КАК ТАНЕЦ!!!* 

Петь и одновременно танцевать его сложно - тут и темп, и перечисления зверят - зато перед танцем так и хочется сказать: *"ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!"* :Taunt: 

Зачем запоминать такое количество зверят, пришедших на карнавал? Это парный танец зверят!

Этот номер хорош для  детей, пришедших в разных маскарадных костюмах на Новый год, и* танцующих именно под плюс,* где все движения оговариваются в тексте песни!

Получается весело, задорно и зажигательно!

Как жаль, что нет украинского плюса... но, может быть, в виде исключения, можно будет использовать русский плюс под этот заводной танец *( признаюсь, мне самой он так нравится, что сама на месте усидеть не могу, особенно в припеве!* :Yahoo: )

Я слышала, что у вас можно 1- 2 номера брать на русском языке, нет?

----------


## oksana888

> Я слышала, что у вас можно 1- 2 номера брать на русском языке, нет?


Танцы можем брать на русском,  да  и  песенку спеть возможно тоже. Так что с удовольствием  используем  Ваше творчество. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## ambra

Аллочка! спасибо за песенки - расчудесенки!!! Прослушала пока мельком, т.к. еще не разделалась с осенью, но уже хочу новый год!!!  Даже Петрушек захотела в первый раз за многие годы - ну как под такой классный плюсик не сплясать!!! 
Класс! Шик!!! ЗдОрово!
 и еще - спасибо Ларисе за каждый обзор песенок, за идеи по использованию (ой, слово-то какое нехорошее) такого классного материала!!!

----------


## ambra

Я восхищена и песней и детками!!! как поют, какие движения, выражения лиц! Все с таким чувством!!!
Браво!!!!

уже даже из-за этой песни можно диск заказывать!Я -к  Аллочке  в личку уже бегу!!!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Наступает время настоящих «творческих мучений», (думаю, все коллеги понимают о чём я говорю), ведь впереди - самый яркий и насыщенный праздник в детском саду. Новый год!


*Да, Валюша! Это время уже наступило. И я в восторге, что могу взять Аллочкины песни с твоим переводом. * 




> Ещё засомневаешься - как красивее звучит - на русском или украинском?


*Действительно! Год от года Валюшино  мастерство оттачивается и украинский перевод Аллочкиных  песен звучит великолепно!

Спасибо вам, дорогие музыкально-поэтические Феи, за ваше творчество и мастерство!
*

----------


## lenik

*Аллочка, спасибо за новые чудесные песни! " Музыка зима" - сплошной восторг, сидела и наслаждалась и уже придумывала какая группа будет исполнять и кто снежинки, а кто зверюшки. Песенки все нежные, ритмичные,хочется и петь и танцевать.
Спасибо за творчество Педагогу-мастерице с большой буквы!*! :Yes4:

----------


## julasha7506

И я присоединяюсь ко всем высказываниям! Алла Анатольевна -герой нашего времени))) Огромный помощник в нашем нелегком, но таком интересном деле , наша муза ! Как хорошо, что есть такие творческие люди. Желаю дальнейшего творческого подъема!!!!!

----------


## Лорис

Алла Анатольевна! Диск получила. Песенки классные! ОГРОМНОЕ "СПАСИБО" 
[IMG]http://*********org/4608541.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки!

В сборнике *"Музыка Зимы"* песни все новые, но одну из них я могу вам показать - так как раньше была только её минусовка, и мы с ребятами с удовольствием её пели!

Надеюсь, что в будущем году я покажу вам видео и остальных песен из этого сборника!

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки! Хочу вам показать несколько песен из сборника *"Зимние забавы"*

*"Зимняя песенка"*




*"Новогодние мотыльки"*




*"Ёж и Ёлка"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Песенка Снегурочки"* - *поёт девочка средней группы*

* из сборника "Новогодний серпантин"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

"*Танец бусинок"* * / средняя группа/*

Прошу прощения, что показываю рабочий вариант - оператор / дай ему Бог здоровья.../, снимал на утреннике не весь танец, а несколько пар, или лица девочек.. так что там фигуры танца не видны...

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## caelpy

Мне очень понравились песенки Аллы Анатольевны! Милые и добрые, они украсят праздник! Радуюсь, как ребенок, потому что точно знаю, что эти песенки эксклюзивные, качественные и всегда можно удивить ребят и гостей! Спасибо!

----------


## aichka

*Песня "Карнавал"*  *из сборника "Зимние забавы"*

- стала в прошлом году *ВХОДОМ на Новогодний праздник.*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Вальс Снежинок" из сборника "Новогодний серпантин"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> "Вальс Снежинок" из сборника "Новогодний серпантин"


Действительно, - БРАВО!!! Аллочка, очаровательный танец получился, такой изящный, легкий ( в том смысле, что воздушно все девочки исполняют). Хотя вовсе непростые в нем и движения, и перестроения...Опять такие интересные "крутилочки-вертелочки"))) И шарфики очень удачно на запястьях прикреплены. Сами кисти рук свободны, и дети мягкость мелодии могут показать еще и пальчиками. Очень красиво! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Valenta

> *"Вальс Снежинок" из сборника "Новогодний серпантин"*


Я не устану восхищаться Вашим, *Алла Анатольевна*, талантом
И хореографа, и музыканта!!!
Всё просто так, и так логично,
В итоге, СУПЕР-СИМПАТИЧНО,
И ГРАЦИОЗНО, И КРАСИВО....
ВСЁ УДАЁТСЯ ВАМ НА ДИВО!!!!!

----------


## Озма

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Наконец-то я сегодня дослушала все песни из сборника "Новогодний серпантин! Как всегда- высший класс!!! Уже решила взять для младшей группы "Танец шоколадных мишек и сахарных зайчиков", песня просто чудо, я в нее влюбилась!Для старших деток хочу взять песню "Мороженое" с ее современным и интересным ритмом, но не знаю как сделать мороженое. Еще раз СПАСИБО за ваши  прекрасные песни!!!

----------


## Тиса

Сегодня знакомила детей с песенками из "Новогоднего серпантина" - "Снеговики" и "Песенка Снегурочки". 
Как детям понравилось...я смотрела в их сияющие глазки и сама радовалась, как ребенок. Было радостно от того, что почти сразу запомнили текст (он такой образный, интересный, легкий, радостный!), сразу стали правильно интонировать, и ещё от того, что им БЫЛО ИНТЕРЕСНО!!! Движения на проигрыш придумались сразу...
Большое спасибо Алле Анатольевне за прекрасные произведения!!!

----------


## Тиса

Сегодня с детками  разучивали песенки  "Горячая пора" и "Ёлочная". Так интересно и приятно было за ними наблюдать... глазки горят, мелодии на раз запомнили, текст 2-3 раза проговорили и уже поём. Не песни, а мечта!!! А тексты такие хорошие..."его ждут в каждом доме, на каждом этаже". Один мальчик сказал: "И в частном доме тоже ждут". Придумала движения, и "Горячую пору" будем петь, стоя врассыпную. В группе 23 мальчика 3 девочки...сегодня уходить не хотели, как было интересно! "Ёлочная" - такая удобная песенка для пения! Очень люблю ясность и четкость в музыке, дети своим отношением и настроением подтвердили правильность моего выбора. Петь будем, работа пошла, а если ещё и с удовольствием - и результат будет отличный!

----------


## ambra

Какие прекрасные песенки! Аллочка, спасибо за них и за выставленные видео! Всегда с интересом смотрю , как исполняется замысел автора!!!!
 Ежик и Елочка - вообще очаровали!

приобрела диск и теперь в растерянности - очень трудно выбрать, когда все песенки прекрасны!
Восхищена, браво! Спасибо!

Аллочка! желаю всегда неиссякаемого вдохновения!!!!

----------


## ybayba

Добрый вечер уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Два дня как приобрела ваш замечательный диск " Новогодний серпантин"! И как царь Кощей над златом, так и я два дня чахла над этими чудесными песенками, два дня боролась со своей музыкальной алчностью,но тщетно.Хочу ещееее....! Моя почта по прежнему  ybayba@mail.ru Хотелось бы теперь " Музыку зимы" очень, очень жду. С уважением Светлана. :Aga:

----------


## Oksano4ka76

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо Вам за песни. Они просто замечательные: все вместе , и каждая в отдельности! Здоровья Вам, творческих успехов!

----------


## Zinaida68

Очень понравился сборник. Уже приступили к разучиванию, детки с удовольствием поют.Спасибо!

----------


## aichka

> Для старших деток *хочу взять песню "Мороженое" с ее современным и интересным ритмом, но не знаю как сделать мороженое.* Еще раз СПАСИБО за ваши прекрасные песни!!!


Людочка- Озма!

Хотела показать вам мороженое, с которым мы танцевали со средними ребятками в прошлом году.
В этом году хочу сделать танец под песню "Мороженое" с большими ребятами.

*Мы покупали пластмассовые прозрачные салфетницы, снимали конус от неё, вставляли красивую, блестящую разноцветную бумагу и наполняли пышной ватой - вот и получилось заманчивое, аппетитное мороженое!*

_Общий вид - в коробке с вырезанными отверстиями для мороженого - очень удобно детям брать перед танцем._



*Вид поближе:*



*"Ах, какое вкусное мороженое!"*

----------

нутя (06.12.2015), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## Илончик

Уважаемая Аллочка! Послушали с коллегой ваши зимние песенки.
Вы большая умница и талантливый музыкант! Огромное спасибо за ваше творчество!

----------


## елена1234

Алла Анатольевна, Вы секрет какой-то знаете, наверняка, песнями восторгаются и наслаждаются!
 Вновь на новогодних праздниках будут звучать Ваши песни!
*
ОГРОМНОЕ, КРАСИВОЕ, ЗВЕНЯЩЕЕ НА ВСЕ ДЕТСКИЕ ГОЛОСА  СПАСИБО!!!!*

----------


## людмила-45

Получила очередной сборник от Аллочки, и сразу в работу. Песни замечательные, так легко учатся, поются. А детям как нравяться. Девочки, Евтодьева Аллочка - это большая находка для нас всех. Порой покупаешь сборник, а учишь из него одну песню. А тут хоть всё учи, всё подходит. И плюс, и минус, и ноты. Спасибо-о-о  огро-о-омное за песни!!!

----------


## aktania

Алла Анатольевна, примите в гости, пожалуйста. очень хочу ваши песенки, как только профинансируюсь, сразу всё отправлю. подскажите, пжлста, а в сборнике нотки есть? хочется для малышей взять на пение какие-нибудь новые мелодичные песни, а их не так-то просто найти. 
с уважением, Наталья

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, примите в гости, пожалуйста. очень хочу ваши песенки, как только профинансируюсь, сразу всё отправлю. подскажите, пжлста, а в сборнике нотки есть? хочется для малышей взять на пение какие-нибудь новые мелодичные песни, а их не так-то просто найти.
> с уважением, Наталья


Наташенька! Милости просим! будьте в гостях, как у себя дома! Всегда рада!

Конечно же, во всех моих сборниках песен, кроме плюсов и минусов, ВСЕГДА ЕСТЬ НОТЫ ДЛЯ РАЗУЧИВАНИЯ!

----------


## Лопаток

Аллочка, дорогая наша !!! Все получила наслаждаюсь звучанием!!! Просто прелесть!!!! Завтра же в работу!!!! Бери любую и не ошибешься!!! Еще раз спасибо за понимание!!!!

----------


## anusay

Дорогая Алла  Анатольевна! Я не могу передать тот восторг, который испытывала при прослушивании  песен с диска "НОВОГОДНИЙ СЕРПАНТИН". В голове возникает масса идей. Весь материал прост и понятен, а главное доступен для детского восприятия! В Ваше "МОРОЖЕНОЕ" просто влюбилась это то, чего мне так не хватало в Новогоднем празднике! А "Вальс СНЕЖИНОК" - мы ищем что-то заковыристое, эдакое, а тут вот он - легкий, воздушный, мелодичный, все  просто и изящно!!!!
Я в растерянности - что же взять в этом году? Хочется ВСЕ и СРАЗУ!!! Но понимаю, что надо остановиться и решить. Ощущаю себя какой - то жадиной -  и это надо, и то - надо, все - надо!
*СПАСИБО ВАМ, МОЯ ДОРОГАЯ! да нет, НЕ спасибо А СПА-СИ-БИ-ЩЕ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Лариса12

> "Вальс Снежинок" из сборника "Новогодний серпантин"


Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Ваши снежинки-это самая высокая танцевальная поэзия!

----------


## Валя Муза

Для девочек из Украины - есть переводы песен из диска:

1.	«ЗИМУШКА ХРУСТАЛЬНАЯ»
КРИШТАЛЕВА ЗИМОНЬКА.
1.	Кришталева зимонька вже до нас прийшла
Із собою забавки дітям принесла:
Ковзани, лижі, санки, добряки-сніговики –
Всі запрошують малят у дворі гулять.

Приспів: Не страшний  ти, мороз,
	Тільки носик не морозь!
	У червоне щічки нам
	Розфарбуй лиш сам!

2.	Кришталева зимонька вже до нас прийшла,
Чепурну ялиноньку дітям принесла:
Шишки, зіроньки, шари для всієї дітвори,
Завірюхою утіх закружляла всіх.

Приспів: В коло всіх вже збира
	Найвеселіша пора.
	Дружно в хоровод ставай,
	Свято починай!

2.	ЗИМНИЙ ВАЛЬС-ЗИМНЯЯ СКАЗКА
ЗИМОВИЙ ВАЛЬС.
1.	Якщо дуже потрудитись, зможем в казці опинитись,
Щоб у сині візерунки землю всю обмалювать…
Іскри зможем оживить, щоб могли вони світить
У чарівну ніч ялинку святом щоб зачарувать.

Приспів: І заспіва лісний народ,
	Зірки закрутять хоровод,
	А казка з неба прилетить,
	Щоб ліс казковий оживить,
	На місці шишок  квіточки 
	Засяють ніби свічечки.
	Давайте, друзі, чарувать –
	Буде добро перемагать!

2.	Якщо дуже захотіти, зможем в небо полетіти,
Щоб на вікнах із сніжинок сіточку намалювать.
А якщо захочем свята – воно явиться малятам,
І на святі новорічнім зможемо погостювать.

Приспів.

3.	Щоб могли ми чарувати, добрими повинні стати,
Допоможем всім на святі новорічнім побувать.
Зірку мрії запали і багаття розведи
І погрітись біля нього поспішай друзів позвать.

Приспів.

3.ЗИМНЯЯ ПЕСЕНКА
ЗИМОВА ПІСЕНЬКА
1.	Сніг доріжки заміта, кружляє, стелиться.
Як же хороше кругом – це прийшла зима!
На околиці усе вкутала хурделиця,
Значить Новий рік іде у наші дома.

Приспів: Сніг, сніг кличе нас, веде за собою:
	Ковзани, саночки, лижі і – гулять!
	Сніг, сніг кличе нас, веде за собою
	Хороводи водить, Новий рік стрічать!

2.	Сніг доріжки заміта, кружляє, стелиться.
По доріжці Дід Мороз вже іде до нас.
Не боїться завірюх, навіть ожеледиці,
Принесе даруночки у святковий час.

Приспів.

3.	Сніг доріжки заміта, кружляє, стелиться.
На ялинці гілочки сріблом мерехтять.
В Новий рік завжди усім в диво-дивне віриться,
Хай збувається усе, що вони хотять.

Приспів



4.ЁЖ   ЁЛКА
ЇЖАЧОК І ЯЛИНКА
1.	Вдома їжачок забув
Ліхтаря з гнилушки,
Об ялинку ніс набив
Поночі він трішки
«Пробачай, я не хотів» - 
Його голос затремтів.
«Пробачай і ти, сусід!» -
Заскрипіла йому вслід
«Пробачай і ти, сусід!» -
Заскрипіла йому вслід

2.	«Голочки твої ціленькі? –
Запитав Їжак ялинку.
«Цілі всі, а як твій ніс?»
«Добре-добре, зелененька!»
«Що ж ти ходиш, Їжачок,
Без доріжки і свічок»
«В нірку я хотів пройти,
Голкою вколола ти!»
«Ну іди в свою нору,
Голочки я приберу!»

3.	У ялинки й Їжачка
Спільного багато,
Тому зустріч їх була –
Приклад для маляток.
Хоча цілий рік ростуть
Голочки на них колючі,
Та розмови так ведуть,
Як повинні справжні друзі
Та розмови так ведуть,
Як повинні справжні друзі


5. МЕТЕЛИЦА
ХУРДЕЛИЦЯ
1 куплет
Діти: Красунечка Хурделиця, чому сумна така?
Хурделиця: Не радує погода ця – з морозом без сніжка (2 р)
Діти:  Ти не чекай під хатою, лети в небо за хмаркою
Одну хоч приведи, нас снігом замети (2 р)

2 куплет
Діти: Поля без снігу журяться, замерзли, ти лиш подивись!
	І ми сумні  гулять без снігу подались (2 р)
Хурделиця: Змахну я рученятами, притупну чоботятами
	Із вітром у танок піду трусить сніжок ( 2 р)

3 куплет
Діти: Білесенька Хурделиця, яка красуня ти!
	Такої в світі гарної не зможеш віднайти! (2 р)
Хурделиця: Піду я по доріженьці, в снігу загрузнуть ніженьки
	Сніг з чобітка струшу, і у танок спішу (2 р)
Діти: Ми підем по доріженьці, в снігу загрузнуть ніженьки,
	Сніг з чобітків стряхнем, і у танок підем! (2 р)



6. «КАРНАВАЛ»
КАРНАВАЛ.
1.	Тільки раз на рік буває Новий рік
Сміх і забавки несе він на поріг,
І Зима з Морозом разом для малят
Починає шумний маскарад.

Приспів: Можливе чудо лише тут – одне на всіх,
	З-під масок видно лише оченяток сміх!
	Дивись, не переплутай звірів і діток,
	І не сварись, а краще посміхнись разок!

2.	Кличе в гості всіх яскравий карнавал,
Сяє вогник, розпочати час нам бал.
З вовком зайці водять дружний хоровод –
Зустрічає Новий рік народ!

Приспів.

3.	Дідуся Мороза і Снігурку ждуть,
Вони жарти й подарунки принесуть.
В цей зимовий вечір радісних малят
Дитсадок збира на маскарад.

Приспів.

7.ЗИМУШКА СНЕЖНАЯ
ЗИМОНЬКА СНІЖНАЯ
1.	Ой ти, наша зимонька сніжная,
Ой, ти наша зимонька ніжная,
Ти пісень зимових своїх і нас навчай,
На санчатах з гірочки покатай.

2.	Ой ти, наша зимонька сніжная,
Ой, ти наша зимонька ніжная,
З кришталю льодинками музику зіграй,
Килимом білесеньким все понакривай

3.	Ой ти, наша зимонька сніжная,
Ой, ти наша зимонька ніжная,
Льодяні фортеці вже час побудувать,
Щоб були рожевими щічки у матят

4.	Ой ти, наша зимонька сніжная,
Ой, ти наша зимонька ніжная,
Запали ялиноньці срібні ліхтарі,
Подаруй санчата ти дітворі



8. «КТО ТАМ ХОДИТ БРОДИТ»
ХТО ТАМ ХОДИТЬ-БРОДИТЬ.
1.	Уночі хтось бродить під моїм вікном,
Пісеньку співає і рипить сніжком.
Може, звістку вітер то мені несе,
Що Дідусь Мороз на свято вже іде?

Приспів: По річці, по річці місточком льодяним,
	Мандрує безпечно,і радість прийде з ним:
	Він принесе дарунки, зі святом привіта,
	І Новий рік до нас у гості завіта!

2.	Зоряніє небо, полум’ям горить –
То в червоній шубі Дід Мороз спішить,
Холодом він диха і морозить все,
Все одно він сміх і радість принесе!

Приспів.

9. «НОВОГОДНИЕ ПРИМЕТЫ»
НОВОРІЧНІ ПРИКМЕТИ.
1.	Вже прикмети новорічні нові що не день:
Снігом все припорошило й світло ніби вдень,
Гілочки морозні серебром горять,
Мов ліхтарики на них снігурі сидять.

Приспів: Зимонька, зимонька  - радісна пора!
	Тебе стріча жартуючи весела дітвора!
	Зимонька, зимонька – хоровод казок,
	Новий рік разом з Зимою прийде рівно в строк!

2.	А ялинонька святкову сукню одягла,
Бо в цю ніч красуня лісу до малят прийшла!
Місяць їй дарує буси із зірок,
Прибере Дідусь Мороз гілочки в сніжок!

Приспів.

10.НОВОГОДНИЕ МОТЫЛЬКИ
НОВОРІЧНІ МЕТЕЛИКИ
1.	Метелик білесенький прилетів на свято,
Слідом голубий летить, хоче жартувати.
«Де узявсь метелик тут? Влітку ти літаєш!» 
«Нам квитки Дідусь Мороз на свято вручає!»

Приспів: Голубі, жовтесенькі, сині, червонесенькі
	Кругом крильця лопотять, під ялиночку летять
	Голубі, жовтесенькі, сині, червонесенькі,
	Від ліхтариків вони різним кольором горять!

2.	Нас красунечка Зима політать пустила,
Нами сквери і сади вкрила-нарядила,
Той метелик, що літав в полі лише влітку,
Із біленьким закружляв тут на радість діткам

Приспів


11. «МАСКАРАД»
МАСКАРАД.
1.	Чепуруха зимонька прийшла
Свято новорічне принесла,
Будем танцювать, пісні співать,
Взимку годі сумувать!

Приспів: Маскарад, маскарад
	Закружля усіх підряд,
	І потрапить кожен рад
	На веселий маскарад!

2.	Одяглась ялинка для малят,
Запросила всіх на маскарад,
Запалила вогники ясні –
Кличуть у танок вогні!

Приспів.

3.	Веселитись дітям до смаку
В пісне-танцювальному вінку,
Друзів не пізнать під масками –
Персонажі казки ми!

Приспів.

----------


## aichka

_Валечка! Ты- ПРОСТО ЗОЛОТО!

 Моей благодарности  - НЕТ ПРЕДЕЛА!!!!!!!!_

----------


## НСА

*Аллочка Анатольевна, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!  Мы с удовольствием пели и танцевали ваши осенние песенки. И  зимние тоже очень нравятся.  Удачи вам т творческих успехов!!!!!! Завтра буду знакомить детей с новыми песнями.*

----------


## Zinaida68

Песенки очень понравились, а главное детки их поют с удовольствием и быстро запоминают.Думаю, это главное в нашей работе.

----------


## Clair

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна!!!! Ваше творчество выше всяких похвал !!!! С этого сборника я взяла в работу 7 песен  :Blush2:  У меня 10 групп, всем хочется дать Ваши песни. Дети запоминают тексты на раз, потому что они доступные интересные, понятные детям. Для танцев тоже отлично подходят Ваши песни, темп такой, что детки без суеты и спешки всё успевают сделать, и оттого все получают удовольствие - дети от процесса, взрослые от результата :) Раньше приходилось кучу времени тратить на отбор достойного материала, а теперь всё просто - в Вашей сокровищнице есть всё необходимое  :Grin:  Из осенних песен дети до сих пор не могут забыть ставшие хитами в нашем детском саду "Огородную", "Улетают журавли", "Золотой огонёк". В этом году мало успела осенних взять, наверстаю в следующем!!! Ещё недавно у Вас подсмотрела танец "3 пингвина". Ооооочень понравилось, как Вы его поставили! Так мило и забавно ! Деткам показала, теперь все мальчики хотят быть пингвинами, на след. день ко мне подошли некоторые родители и воспитатели и говорят, что хотят ВСЕ. Что делать ума не приложу. Одна мама сказала, чтоб я разделила их всех на группы по 3 человека и пусть все танцуют  :Smile3:

----------


## ambra

Новогодние диски вдохновляют! Очень рада, что приобрела! Желею только, что не могу взять все сразу!!!!

Аллочка! пусть впереди тебя ждет удача,успех и вдохновение!

А в свете последних событий хочется пожелать  еще -Здоровья, душевного спокойствия и отличного настроения!

----------


## Озма

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Хочу еще раз  сказать СПАСИБО за ваши песни, ваше творчество! С детьми подготовительной группы учим песню "Мороженое". Вы не представляете сколько было восторга у детей! Они просили спеть еще и еще!!! Во время пения, услышали сотрудники детского сада и сказали, что классная песня, современная! Так что, ваши песни нравятся всем, и детям и взрослым! Вам я желаю творческих успехов и продолжать  нас радовать своими замечательными песнями!  :flower:

----------


## Ладога

> "НОВОГОДНИЙ СЕРПАНТИН"


 Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за "Новогодний серпантин"! Полностью погрузилась в материал! Уже учим "Дед Мороз",  "Новогодний хоровод", "Песенку Снегурочки", "Танец льдинок-снежинок", "Танец шоколадных медвежат и сахарных зайчиков". Всё очень-очень нравится! Дети с удовольствием и танцуют и поют! Песни такие сказочные, волшебные, что у меня захватывает дух!

----------


## Tatolai

Теперь и у меня есть СОКРОВИЩЕ- Новогодний серпантин!  Присоединяюсь ко всем восторженным отзывам! Песенки просто чудо! Радуюсь как ребенок, хочется их слушать и слушать!!!  Спасибо, Алла Анатольевна!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Теперь уже и у нас – настоящая Зима! А календарь неуклонно к Новому году стремится… И именно в эти стремительно летящие дни и оценить возможно в полной мере новогодние песни.

Я уже говорила о том, что абсолютно ко всем песням сборника "Музыка Зимы" мне хотелось бы прикоснуться… Почти так и получается! Лишь «Дуэт   Оловянного солдатика и Балеринки» да «Песня елочных игрушек» в стороне в этом году остались. И то, не потому, что не нравятся…  В следующий раз обязательно споем!!!

Вокруг  песни «Маленькие елочки» построен  весь мой сценарий  в средней группе, а вокруг  «Парного танца зверят у елки» -  в младшей. «Новогодний бал» зазвучит в подготовительной группе,  а Дед Мороз , придя на праздник в старшую группу услышит песню «Горячая пора»….

С благодарностью о каждой песне, нашедшей свое место в предстоящих праздниках  говорить  могу!!! И снова в голове мысли о феномене Аллиных песен кружатся… В этом году по ряду причин подготовка к празднику у меня авральная получается…  Некоторые свои планы пришлось "на потом" отложить… Но не эти песни!!! В них – уверена!!! Ведь, несмотря на то, что вовсе не примитивны – схватываются ребятами моментально!!! В этом и есть феномен!!! Но вполне объяснимый: интересно и так сказочно красиво, что детскую душу не тронуть не может!!! И взрослую – тоже!!!  

Завтра – рядовой понедельник…   Но с самого утра зазвучат в зале Аллины песни и весь сад почувствует приближение праздника, приглашение в сказку!!!

----------


## Мелодия69

Милейший человек, наша Алла Анатольевна! Хочу донести до Вас слова, сказанные мне родителями двух групп после родительского собрания...Наконец-то! Свершилось! Детей можно одевать в костюмы на выбор! А не только в снежинок и медведей с зайцами. Взяла в сценарии Ваши чудесные песни - хороводы из нового диска "Музыка Зимы"  - в саду только и слышно, что кто-то их напевает, и взрослые и дети. Спасибо Вам от всего сердца, Алла Анатольевна! Дай Вам Бог крепкого здоровья, вдохновения!

----------


## Vitolda

Хорошие песни - словно настоящие друзья! Они никогда не надоедают, не покажутся скучными и неинтересными! С ними всегда ждешь встречи, и каждая эта встреча - радость! В них всегда находишь что-то новое, что манит, притягивает... Их хочется петь, слушать вновь и вновь, и чувствовать себя счастливой от того, что твою любовь разделяют дети и взрослые!!!

Сегодня эти мои мысли и слова - о песнях "Новогоднего серпантина".

В этом году снова звучит в моем саду больше половины из них. И каждый день я не только радуюсь возможность прикоснуться к замечательным песням, но и с теплом и благодарностью вспоминаю прошлый год, когда познакомилась с ними впервые...

Вот "Новогодний хоровод"... Его я услышала самым первым, в середине осени прошлого года... И праздник в душе начался с первыми же звуками! Слушала по кругу много-много раз!!! А теперь, второй год подряд - это первый хоровод, который исполняют мои ребята в средней группе! Уже сейчас, на занятиях, чувствуется - зазвучат вступление, дружно и весело запоют ребят - и праздник состоится, после такого начала - все пойдет своим чередом!!!

"Песню Снеговиков", так уж второй год подряд получается - поют у меня самые сложные мальчишки, к которым всегда ключик особый искать нужно. А вот и становится эта песня таким ключиком!!!

"Мороженое" - песня понятная и близкая детям разного возраста! Год назад у меня пели ее ребята средней группы, а сейчас - с не меньшим азартом, восторгом, огнем в глазах - подготовишки! И воспитатели не могут безучастными оставаться - подпевают и пританцовывают. 

С елочными игрушками танцуют малыши, их завораживают волшебные звуки песни и движения становятся плавными и нежными, а глазки любуются шариками...
О каждой песне сборника можно говорить и говорить... Ни одно доброе слово не станет лишним, напрасно сказанным!!!

А вот к "Танцу с бусинками" и "Вальсу Снежинок и Вьюги" у меня у самой совершенно особое отношение, как к сказочному ЧУДУ, от которого глаз оторвать невозможно!!! Любуемся вместе с ребятами, стараемся не разбить, не испортить.... Готовимся показать это ЧУДО всем!

Хорошие песни - словно настоящие друзья! Они никогда не надоедают, не покажутся скучными и неинтересными! С ними всегда ждешь встречи, и каждая эта встреча - радость! Уверена, что еще не один год, как коробку с елочными игрушками, буду я раскрывать "Новогодний серпантин" и радоваться встрече с верными друзьями! А песни - будут получать новых друзей, мальчишек и девчонок, ведь просто невозможно услышав ЭТИ песни не захотеть подружиться с ними!!!

*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Уже не один раз говорила я, что неизлечимо больна песнями Аллы. Люблю их – все до одной!!! Каждую слушать и петь – сама ли, с ребятами  - могу снова и снова! О каждой доброе слово могу сказать, и не одно! 

Но в каждом сборнике есть песни, к которым у меня совершенно особое отношение… В сборнике осенних песен, например,  – это «Улетают журавли», в «Осени-малышам» - «Капельки», в «Новогоднем серпантине» - «Вальс Снежинок и Вьюги»…. 

А «Зимних забавах» - «Новогодние мотыльки»!!! Словами не рассказать о той хрупкости и нежности, которая душу заполняет, пока песня звучит! И не только пока звучит! Уже последний звук замер… а чистота эта надолго остается!
Покоряет в песне все! С самой идеи начиная! Да, сравнение «снежинки – бабочки» не новое… А вот очутившийся в зимней сказке летний зимний мотылек – это обыкновенное чудо! И не замерзнет он здесь, а закружится в новогоднем танце вместе с зимними белыми мотыльками-снежинками! Поэтическое воплощение этой идеи – безупречное. Красиво, тонко, волшебно – и совершенно понятно и близко детям… 
И музыка звучит так, что кажется иначе и быть не может! В абсолютной гармонии!!! И такая сказочно-волшебная, нежно-трепетная картинка получается,  что широко распахиваются и сияют глазки у всех ребят – и у тех, что поют, и у тех, что слушают! И не только у ребят… В душах взрослых, прикоснувшихся к песне, просыпается все самое доброе и светлое! 

В этом году второй раз песня будет звучать на моем новогоднем празднике в подготовительной группе. Но даже если когда-то по сюжету не найдется ей места в сценарии, все равно, хотя бы несколько раз послушать дам ее ребятам! Ведь это же невозможно, пройти мимо такой красоты, не познакомиться с ЧУДОМ!

----------


## Озма

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Хочу еще раз поблагодарить вас за прекрасный сборник "Новогодний серпантин! Вчера закончились мои новогодние утренники! Ваши "Шоколадные мишутки и сахарные зайчики" танцевали мои младшие детки, а подготовишки пели "Мороженое", это было просто здорово! Песню "Мороженое" дети пели после пляски Деда Мороза, чтобы его охладить. Всем очень понравилось!!!!  С наступающим Вас Новым годом!От всей души желаю Вам счастья, здоровья, творческого вдохновения!!!  Еще раз СПАСИБО!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Виноград

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна, хочу выразить вам искренние слова благодарности за песни, которые помогли в проведении новогодних праздников. Так весело и задорно прозвучали песни "Дед Мороз"и "Новогодний хоровод" у старших, а у малышей так уместно подошел "Хоровод зверят у елки".Спасибо вам большое! Разрешите поздравить  Вас с наступающим Новым годом! Пожелать здоровья,личного счастья, исполнения ваших желаний и конечно творческих успехов! С праздником!    Екатерина.

----------


## елена1234

Алла Анатольевна, как же украсили праздник ваши песенки!  С Новым годом Вас! пусть Ваши песни живут долго, радуют взрослых и детей. А Вам здоровья и вдохновения  в новом году!

----------


## zavedka

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо за ваши песни. Поздравляю вас с Новым годом и желаю, чтобы  родник вашего творчества никогда не иссяк. Здоровья вам, семейного благополучия, удачи всегда и во всем

----------


## Ладога

Алла Анатольевна! С наступающим Новым годом! Ваши песни из "Новогоднего серпантина" стали украшением новогоднего утренника! "Новогодний хоровод" в начале праздника создал замечательное новогоднее настроение, затем вышла Снегурочка и спела нежную, волшебную песню (как только я смогу прикреплять вложения. я выставлю видео с песней. хотелось бы знать ваше мнение) , "Танец снежинок" заворожил зрителей, потом дети спели "Дед Мороз"! Желаю Вам волшебства в новогоднюю ночь, радости, вдохновения в создании новых песен!

----------


## Zinaida68

Утренники прошли просто замечательно. Очень здорово обновился репертуар малышей. А главное с каким удовольствием дети танцуют "Хоровод зверей у ёлки", "Шоколадные мишутки" , "Снежная песенка".А песню  "Ёлку любят малыши"-моя дочь , которой всего 3 года поёт с большим удовольствием под фонограмму, практически без моей помощи!  Алла Анатольевна, Ваши песни просто глоток свежего воздуха!

----------


## Vitolda

Захожу я сегодня в маршрутку и вдруг слышу: "Дед-Мороз на праздник мне подарил билеты!" И дальше вся Аллина песня про Новогодних мотыльков. А за ней - "Горячая пора", "Зимняя песенка" "Мороженое" и "Новогодний бал" - то что пели в этом году на празднике мои подготовишки... А потом - "Карнавал", которую не пели, но с огромным удовольствием танцевали! Маршрутка забита битком, так что девочку не вижу, только по голосочку определить могу, что это моя Ангелинка, голубой мотылек! Девочка способная, на лету все хватает! Поэтому именно ее я на выручку позвала, когда за 3 дня до праздника заболела ветрянкой одна из снежинок. Умница, девочка, выручила! Никто и не понял, что всего 3 репетиции танцевала она перед выступлением! А сегодня и я бы этого не поняла... Танец учили с девочками по секрету, отдельно от всей группы... То есть и Аллин "Вальс снежинок и вьюги" Ангелина очень мало слышала... Но вот сидит в маршрутке - и поет его тоже!!! Когда только запомнить успела? Видно понравился очень!Чистенько поет, даже без сопровождения... А я сижу и получаю огромное удовольствие, слушая любимые песни, которые звучат от души, просто хочется ребенку их петь!!!

А еще вспоминаю, как подошла ко мне после праздника мама другой девочки подготовишки. И спрашивает: "Где Вы такую музыку замечательную для наших ребят берете? Я весь интернет обыскала, да безуспешно! А Саша меня замучила - хочет и дома петь и танцевать!"
Мама беременная... вот-вот срок подойдет... Сбросила я ей на телефон плюсы, пусть все трое замечательные песни слушают и подпевают!!! 

СПАСИБО за песни, которые люблю я и мои дети, которые нравятся их родителям! И вот за такие приятные моменты!
А в этом разделе пишу - потому что песни из разных зимних сборников, как тут решить - куда со своим СПАСИБО отправиться... А еще потому, что подобные моменты у меня с песнями из КАЖДОГО Аллиного сборника случаются!

----------


## ttanya

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Снова и снова хочу сказать Вам огромное спасибо не только от меня, но и от моих деток, родителей и сотрудников за ваши прекрасные, замечательные песенки. У меня в этом году три подготовительные группы, две старшие, 1 и 2 младшие группы- это семь утренников.
Больше всего меня волновала подготовка с подготовишками, так как много индивидуальных номеров, хороводов с движениями, а детки все почти переболели. В подготовительной группе я брала сценарий "На балу у царя Гороха", основу взяв с просторов интернета, журнала "Музыкальный руководитель" и  из других сборников. Как украсили праздник не только Ваши хороводные песни, а  песни Снегурочки и Золушки. Они просто покорили всех зрителей. А как их исполнили мои девочки: с такой нежностью, с таким трепетом и любовью, что я не могу передать словами. Это был действительно - бал! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Уже не первый год мы поем "Зимушку хрустальную", "Горячая пора", " Кто там ходит, бродит", "Новый год" , "Новогодний бал", "Карнавал." Да разве можно все перечислить? Замечательный, доступный для ребяток текст,  запоминающиеся красивые мелодии, прекрасные фонограммы - результат быстрого усвоения песен детьми. А ведь если детям понравилась песня, они ее  заучивают быстро и поют с удовольствием. Так что мои волнения оказались напрасными. И это все благодаря Вам, Вашему таланту, Вашему неиссякаемому творчеству. И спасибо судьбе, что семь лет назад, побывав на курсах в г. Калуге  я встретилась с Вами, приобрела ваше методическое пособие, которое с удовольствием использую в своей работе и вижу положительные результаты. 
 Спасибо, что Вы есть!

----------


## хрусталь

Аллочка, огромное спасибо! С Вашим творчеством работается легко и с настроением. Она как заряд жизнеутверждающей энергии. Продолжайте творить!

----------


## хрусталь

Аллочка, огромное спасибо! С Вашим творчеством работается легко и с настроением. Она как заряд жизнеутверждающей энергии. Продолжайте творить!

----------


## aichka

*Песня "Метелица"** из диска "Зимние забавы"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Маленькие ёлочки"* *из сборника "Музыка Зимы"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Аллачка Анатольевна, спасибо милая за очередной шедевр! Мне очень хочется выставить видео праздников, где наши детки поют Ваши песенки, которые радуют наших родителей, но я к сожалению этого не умею, подскажите, пожалуйста, к кому можно обратиться за помощью. Спасибо Вам большое за все, все, все!......

----------


## aichka

> Мне очень хочется выставить видео праздников, где наши детки поют Ваши песенки, которые радуют наших родителей, но я к сожалению этого не умею, подскажите, пожалуйста, к кому можно обратиться за помощью. Спасибо Вам большое за все, все, все!......


Ларочка! Спасибо вам большое! Мне очень приятно! И мне  так хотелось бы увидеть и услышать, как мои песни  поются в других садах, другими детками- так было бы интересно!

Вы напишите в личку нашим мастерам по изготовлению видео- уверена, они не откажут вам в совете!

----------


## aichka

*Песня "Ёлочная"* *из диска "Музыка Зимы"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец Снежинок с Ветерком"* *из диска " Музыка Зимы"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Алла Анатольевна, очень красиво! Спасибо! Завтра я вам закажу этот диск, а точнее "Музыка зимы". Пусть в нашем садике тоже звучат эти прекрасные песни. Сегодня достала из своей зимней шкатулки "Новогодний серпантин" и с удовольствием прослушала их вновь. Как сейчас интересно работать, сколько мне дал форум, ни одни курсы не заменят его. Здесь царит тепло и уют, здесь живут добро и радость! Так будет так всегда! Низкий всем форумчанам поклон!!!!

----------


## aichka

*"Танец зверят"* *с диска "Музыка Зимы"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Мороженое"** с диска "Новогодний серпантин"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## Иришка Малышка

Получила ваш сборник "музыка Зимы". Сижу , не могу наслушаться. Чувствую себя ребенком, которому подарили новую игрушку. Столько радости и восторга , не передать словами. СПАСИБО   ВАМ   ОГРОМНОЕ, АЛЛОЧКА !!!!

----------


## Долира

Алла Анатольевна!!! Сколько же у Вас идей!! Мы еще не отошли от "Золотого огонька", "Листопадной","Огородной" и других осенних песен, а у Вас уже столько новых новогодних идей! Спасибо большу-у-у-у-щее!!!

----------


## Akkulina

*aichka*, Здравствуйте, Алла! Хочу заказать у вас 2 альбома : "Зимние забавы " и "Новогодний серпантин"! Песни очень понравились!
С огромной благодарность к вашему творчеству!

----------


## Юлия321

Алла Анатольевна, диск просто замечательный! Уже сижу расписываю, в какой группе что начать завтра учить)) Я уверена, дети будут в восторге, как всегда) Ещё раз огромное спасибо за то, что Вы делаете!

----------


## Юлия321

Мои воспитатели все расплываются в улыбке, когда говорю им, что дети на утреннике будут не просто мишками и зайчиками, а ШОКОЛАДНЫМИ мишками и САХАРНЫМИ зайчиками)) Говорят, что такого уж точно ещё не видели) Песня-просто чудо, как и все остальные. Огромное спасибо за Ваш труд!

----------


## NA NET

Здравствуйте. дорогая Алла Анатольевна!  А ваш диск " Зимние забавы" получила.огромное спасибо! очень вам признательна! песенки замечательные! надеюсь- моим воспитанникам то :Smile3: же очень понравятся! СПАСИБО! :Smile3:

----------


## Oksyyy

Алла Анатольевна, недавно купила Ваш диск, спасибо большое за прекрасные песни. Дети старшой группы с удовольствием уже поют "Горячая пора", "Новогодний бал". Я заметила, что именно Ваши песни легко даются детям, быстро запоминаются. Думаю, чтобы взять из этого диска для сольного выступления?

----------


## olga kh

> Предлагаю вам мой ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ Новогодний диск


Алочка, ВОЛШЕБНИЦА!!!!!! БРАВО!!!!!!! И - СПАСИБО тебе (и всем, кто принял участие в создании этого диска)!!! Чудесные песни!!!

----------


## Розалия Дворникова

Чудесные песенки! Мне очень нравится всё, что вы делаете. Ярко, доступно детям, хорошо запоминается!.Спасибо вам за ваше творчество.

----------


## Valenta

*Алла Анатольевна,* сейчас познакомилась с новыми Вашими шедеврами:погрузилась в волшебную атмосферу Новогодья, волшебства, доброй сказки! Всё это присутствует в каждой песенке!
*СПАСИБО* Вам! И, конечно, с наступающим Новым годом!!!

----------


## МарСух

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за диск! Песни чудесны, задушевны. Хочется слушать их и слушать. Мы уже не можем жить без Ваших песен и  танцев! Они нам необходимы.

----------


## mariaminka

Алла Анатольевна, ваши новые песни просто волшебные, хотя я прослушала только кусочки, но это просто чудо!!!  жду с нетерпением новый диск!

----------


## Zinaida68

Чудесные   песенки!!! :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Лорис

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за диск "ВОЗЛЕ ЕЛОЧКИ" 
[IMG]http://*********ru/6329724.gif[/IMG]
Будет танцевать в этом году.

----------


## лариса61

Еще одним чудесным песенкам наша Алла Анатольевна дала ЖИЗНЬ! Пусть эти песенки дают корни и радость всем детям. Спасибо милая  Аллачка за это чудо!

----------


## Vitolda

*Каждый раз после прошедшего праздника мне так жалко отпускать Аллины песни!!! Успокаивает только то, что пройдет год и можно будет снова вернуться к ним, познакомить с моими любимцами других подросших ребят и с ними вместе снова пережить счастливые мгновения общения с песнями!

В этом году хотела все свои праздники вокруг знакомых, испытанных, любимых  песен свои праздники построить… Обязательно очень многие песни из предыдущих Новогодних сборников Аллы, без которых я почти физически не могу представить себе праздников, прозвучат в этом году снова! И не последний раз! Снова и снова как долгожданные верные друзья зайдут они в наш зал!

Но… 
Зазвучали в моем доме песни из «Возле ёлочки»… Послушала первый раз и поняла, что не смогу отказаться от «Новогоднего вечера»! Она не просто яркая и праздничная! ТАК люблю я у Аллы песни во время звучания которых души становятся шире, помыслы  чище, взгляды яснее, которые каждого – и поющего и слушающего  - делают светлее и выше! Сразу решила, что каким бы не был сценарий у подготовишек, эта песня будет в нем на 200%!

День, другой, третий  мой дом наполняется  звуками песен нового диска… То таинственностью «Гномов у елки», то волшебством, сказочностью песни «За рекой волшебный лес», то безудержной яркостью зажигательной латины «Новый год придет», то прозрачностью, полетностью «Малышек снежинок», то задором танца «Снеговичков и Снежинок» (А какая замечательная пара зимних персонажей!!!), то наивно-детскими малышовыми  «Елочкой» или «Дед Мороз, что ты нам принес!», то… Да в каждой песне – своя изюминка!!! 

Слушаю снова и снова! И вот уже опять не могу решить… Нет, ни какую песню принести детям, а от какой пока отказаться!!!

И вот сценарии дописаны… Снова звучат в них мои верные добрые друзья – Аллины песни из трех предыдущих сборников!!! Но и их младшие родственники зазвучат тоже!!! Из 13 песен диска – 10 оказались просто необходимыми нам!!!*

*НИКОГДА не устану говорить – СПАСИБО!!!

А еще – поздравляю с выходом в свет юбилейного – 10 диска!!! 
Пусть вдохновение будет постоянным гостем!!!*

----------


## Виноград

Алла Анатольевна, огромное спасибо за диск "Возле елочки"!Как легко работать с вашими песенками и нам взрослым и самое главное детям.В каждом празднике они звучат. Безусловно Вы мастер!!!Спасибо Вам за ваш труд, за преданность к профессии!!!

----------


## Лариса Волченко

Алла, спасибо Вам за такие чудесные новогодние песни! Работать с таким материалом одно удовольствие!  Я очень рада. что  случайно нашла Вас!!! Желаю Вам  вдохновения и удачи!!!

----------


## Дюймовочка

Алла Анатольевна, вот ещё один диск ваших прекрасных песен есть у меня!!! Это чудо-песенки для малышей! Нежные, волшебные, лёгкие, мелодичные! Ни один праздник у меня не обходится без ваших песен! Дети поют их с удовольствием, запоминаются легко... Уже запланировала танец гномиков, и малышек-снежинок и хороводные. Я счастлива!!!!

----------


## мадам

*Алла Анатольевна! Перешла в новый сад,  знакомлю ребятишек с Вашим творчеством!!!  И дети, и взрослые в восторге!!!! С удовольствием  использую материал уже приобретенных дисков, поем и танцуем! Но, поверьте, не удержалась, прослушав новый диск, пусть в следующем году( с материалом определилась, сценарии готовы) но мои детки должны  с ним познакомиться! Сколько в мелодиях душевного  тепла, любви к детям.   А "Новогодний вечер" просто "запал в душу" СПАСИБО Вам и Вашим добрым помощникам!*

----------


## Алена Борисова

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за диск! Я в полном восторге от "Карнавала" какая вы все таки многогранная и талантливая! Спасибо, что даете возможность использовать ваше творчество в работе. Кстати недавно мы с моим воспитанникам заняли первое место в нашем КМО (районный вокальный конкурсов солистов) с вашей "Песней Оловянного солдатика". Мы переделали ее под соло для одного солдатика, но получилось очень даже хорошо. Спасибо вам огромное за ваше творчество ! Новых зажигательных и романтичных, самых разнохарактерных песен и таких же замечательных танцев!!! 
С уважением, Алена

----------


## Анна Юрьевна

Возле ёлочки - первый диск, который я купила, хотя с творчеством Аллы Анатольевна знакома давно. Песенки просто изумительные! Особенно для малышей, а их всегда так не хватает!!! Особенно порадовала песня "Дед Мороз, что ты нам принес?" и разные варианты минусовок. Можно и с "живым" дедом обыграть, и для яселек с игрушечным. Большое спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна, за Ваше творчество! Дай Вам Бог здоровья и творческих успехов!

----------


## Анетта

Дорогая Аллочка, огромное спасибо за диск, за чудесные. мелодичные песни. Благодаря этим песенкам у моих дошколят уже приподнятое, праздничное настроение, они с радостью их слушают и поют! Желаю дальнейших побед в творчестве! СПАСИБО!

----------


## jarinka

завтра понесу малышам снежинки .  а сегодня сама слушаю и не могу остановиться. так мне нравится.   вот сейчас платочки из органзы нарежу.   представляю уже их горящие глзёнки.    спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## СЕлен

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо огромное! Я просто в восторге от песен, да и вообще от Вашего творчества! Сразу видно, что это практикующий композитор. Песни с очень красивыми мелодиями, и доступными для детей именно дошкольного возраста. Такой простой и в то же время красивый слог стихов, дети с удовольствием приступили к разучиванию песен. Очень приятно, что есть ноты, можно поучиться чисто интонировать мелодию, поработать над ньюансами песни. Замечательная аранжировка песен, такая сказочная и удобная для пения детей. Ваши песни хочется слушать и слушать, петь и петь. Огромное Вам спасибо! И больших творческих успехов! С нетерпением ждем новых Ваших шедевров.

----------


## ttanya

Алла Анатольевна! Получила диск "Возле ёлочки". Прослушала - в душе такой восторг!!! Какие волшебные, сказочные песни!!! :Tender:  Каждая песня - это маленькая, новогодняя сказочка со своим сюжетом. Сколько новинок для малышек! :Yahoo:  Сценарий написан, но не могу отказаться и не взять на праздник  танец "Фантики".  Обыграем  в финале с подарками: дети дарят Деду Морозу конфету, а Дед-Мороз  от ребят не отстает, раскрывает свой мешок, угощает маленький народ маленькой конфеткой, (а дальше обыграть, как мы это делаем со снежком). "Танец с игрушками" прослушали на одном занятии , а на втором уже потанцевали - мои малыши и воспитатели в восторге, танец "Возле ёлочки", "Дед-Мороз, что ты нам принес", танец-сценка "Зайки"- ну как можно от них отказаться?  Ваши Алла Анатольевна чудо-песенки для малышек  - это просто новогодние жемчужинки. Замечательный, доступный текст, мелодия, фонограмма - и получился сказочный новогодний ШЕДЕВР!!! 
Не остались без Вашего внимания и старшие детки.  Как прекрасна песня "Новогодний вечер". Яркая, радостная, праздничная. А "За рекой волшебный лес" завораживает, манит в сказку, в волшебство....



> Да в каждой песне – своя изюминка!!! 
> 
> Слушаю снова и снова! И вот уже опять не могу решить… Нет, ни какую песню принести детям, а от какой пока отказаться!!!



 Вот и я в  замешательстве. У меня уже четыре Ваших новогодних диска.   Ёще не все из них песни  спеты, обыграны... 
 И вот снова они зазвучат на Новогоднем празднике,  приглашая всех в волшебную новогоднюю сказку!
  Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество, за вашу любовь к детям, за Ваш  талант создавать такие шедевры!!! Спасибо Александру Комарову за изумительную аранжировку, Юлие Бондарь за её чудесный голосок.
 _ВАМ, АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА, АВТОРУ И КОМПОЗИТОРУ - БРАВИССИМО и ОГРОМНОЕ-ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!_  _Поздравляю от души с выходом в свет юбилейного 10 диска!!! Я очень рада, что стала обладательницей таких жемчужинок!_

----------


## Irishka28

Алла, огромное  вам спасибо за диск, чудесные песенки!  Я восхищаюсь вашим творчеством!

----------


## Anna Kreet

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна!! Огромное спасибо за Ваш чудесный материал!! Все песни просто замечательны, поэтому трудно остановиться на какой- то одной. Все они отличаются ярким мелодизмом и особой неповторимой прелестью. Каждая - просто шедевр!
Восхищает то, что Вы и как композитор, и как сценарист и как Педагог от бога щедро дарите свой
огромный талант и сердце своим детям. Как же им повезло с таким Маэстро!!
На Ваших видео видно, что дети не только музыкальны, артистичны, но самое главное счастливы !
А это, пожалуй, самое главное!!

----------


## космея

Дорогая, Аллочка Анатольевна! СПАСИБО ВАМ за  ваш труд!Переслушивала в очередной раз ваши песенки.Такие чудесные, трогательные, написанные с такой душой и любовью. Какие  очаровательные мелодии, доступные в понимании и очень красивы в исполнении. С наступающим ВАС Новым годом, счастья Вам , крепкого здоровья,долгих лет  и неугасимого творческого огня! С большим уважением к вам и вашему творчеству!

----------


## aichka

*"Зимушка хрустальная"* *- песня из диска "Зимние забавы"*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Новогодний хоровод"* *-из диска "Новогодний серпантин"*

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Алла Анатольевна,купила ваш диск,не могу нарадоваться!Спасибо огромное за ваше творчество!
[IMG]http://*********org/6561571.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Akkulina

Здравствуйте, дорогая Алла Анатольевна, огромное спасибо за ваш великолепный труд!Простите за опоздание с ответом, суета... Песни - просто чудо, как здорово, что Господь меня направил к Вам, к вашим творениям! Поём, танцуем, слушаем и совершенно не устаём от песен! Воспитателям очень нравится, удивляются, как можно где, откуда, как! Классно! Огромный труд ваш приносит радость нам! Спасибо от всей души!

----------


## фруся

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за Ваше творчество. Так писать может только счастливый и по-настоящему влюблённый человек в свою профессию!

----------


## ybayba

Получила диск только-что!!! Завидуйте - мне только предстоит получить наслаждение!!! Спасибо Алла Анатольевна вам как автору и композитору! Хочется так же отметить чудесные фонограммы-изящные, аккуратные, ничего лишнего! Спасибо! :Yahoo:

----------


## _Чебурашка_

Алла, большое спасибо за диск "Возле елочки"! Прекрасные песенки, отличные аранжировки. Одно удовольствие работать с таким материалом!
Спасибо за Ваш труд, Вы действительно делаете замечательные вещи)
Желаю Вам творческого вдохновения и всего самого хорошего!  :Laie 40:

----------


## olga kh

> "Танец зверят" с диска "Музыка Зимы"


Аллочка, воодушевленная твоим танцем (совсем чуть-чуть, по-своему, переделанным), написала подводки для зверюшек) Вдруг и тебе пригодятся - я была бы очень рада!!!!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4952127

----------

нутя (06.12.2015)

----------


## muza67

Алла Анатольевна,песенка " Зимушка хрустальная" одна из самых любимых песен моих ребятишек.С таким воодушевлением её поют! Чудо.а не песенка! спасибо!

----------


## Алена43

> Алла Анатольевна,песенка " Зимушка хрустальная" одна из самых любимых песен моих ребятишек.С таким воодушевлением её поют! Чудо.а не песенка! спасибо!


Алла Анатольевна! Присоединяюсь к отзывам! Спели песню на утреннике лучше всех остальных. Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество! С праздником! Здоровья Вам, счастья, радости и творческого вдохновения!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/6507799.gif[/IMG]

----------


## elen82

Алла Анатольевна, пол-дня слушала диск зимних песен, особенно воодушевила песня про фантики, уже в голове складывается танец с фантиками от конфет. Очень нравится все - все! Большое спасибо!А это от меня и от моих ребятишек!

----------


## Lelechka555@yandex.ru

Дорогая Аллочка Анатольевна! Получила ваш диск "Возле Ёлочки". Посвятила прослушиванию целый вечер! Как же повезло моим ребяткам! Они будут петь эти замечательные песенки, танцевать под них. Понравилось абсолютно всё! Чудо - чудо, просто чудо!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!! :Tender:

----------


## aichka

*Танцы  у ёлочки для малышей и средней группы из моего диска "Возле ёлочки"*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 
*
"Танец с игрушками у ёлки"*

----------

Vitolda (06.12.2015), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Фантики"*




/ продолжение следует :Ok: /

----------

Vitolda (06.12.2015), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## Valenta

СПАСИБО, *Алла Анатольевна*, за новые идеи-помогалочки! Как всегда всё очень привлекательно и заразительно!
*ОТ ВСЕЙ ДУШИ ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ*

----------


## lenik

*Аллочка Анатольевна, спасибо за ваши изюминки, за чудесные фантики и игрушки для малявочек 
СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## aichka

Во всех моих дисках есть обращение к метелице, к снежинкам, а вот и ещё один танец для малышей или средней группы - все движения - по тексту :Ok: 

*" Танец малышек- снежинок"*

----------

Vitolda (06.12.2015), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

А этот "Танец у ёлочки" поможет детям не только потанцевать, но и поиграть с ёлочными огоньками - зажечь ёлочку!

*"Танец у ёлочки" /зажигание огоньков на ёлке/*

----------

Vitolda (06.12.2015)

----------


## НСА

Алла Анатольевна, как всегда всё очень здорово. Детки умнички  :Tender:  Спасибо  вам большое!!! Ваши песни очень нравятся и всегда звучат на утреннике  :Aga:

----------


## aichka

*"Зимняя сказка"* *из диска "Зимние забавы"*

----------

faina (09.12.2015), Vitolda (06.12.2015), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Дуэт Оловянного солдатика и балеринки"* *из диска "Музыка Зимы"*

----------

Vitolda (06.12.2015)

----------


## aichka

*"За рекой волшебный лес"* *из диска "Возле ёлочки"*

----------

faina (09.12.2015), Vitolda (06.12.2015), иришка6262 (20.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Дорогая, Алла Анатольевна! Это чудо! Это настоящие маленькие артисты! Как они поют, а как ребята легко танцуют... Восторгу нет предела! Второй день захожу к вам, чтобы полюбоваться вашими ребятами! Спасибо вам за ваш труд, за ваш талант! 
С уважением Лариса.

----------


## aichka

*"Новый год придет"* *из диска "Возле ёлочки"*

----------

Vitolda (06.12.2015), буссоница (31.10.2017), иришка6262 (20.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## soloveychyk@yandex.ru

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за диск! Очень замечательные песни, сегодня уже учили)))) А у меня к вам ещё вопрос... посетила мысль на НГ сделать танец со свечами под песню "Детства мир", она же "Новый год"... Нет ли у вас фонограммы именно со вторым вариантом слов про новый год?...)))

----------


## aichka

Нет, Леночка, к сожалению, такого плюса нет... дело в том, что когда я сочиняла эти песни, я и в самом радужном сне не могла представить себе, что на эти песни будут фонограммы...но я думаю, что под минус можно спеть и слова "Новый год... все мы ждем, когда наступит чудо..!"

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня за окном летят снежинки! Разные, большие и маленькие, их кружит ветер, то поднимая вверх, то бросая на землю... Этот снег, скорее всего, еще не ляжет на всю зиму.. Но после него ТАК логично будет знакомиться с зимними песнями! Для меня и моих ребят в первую очередь с песнями Аллы.

С удовольствием предчувствую новую встречу! Представляю радостные улыбки своих ребят, их сияющие глаза, когда послушав *"Зимушку хрустальную"* из диска *"Зимние забавы"* наперебой станут рассказывать мне о предстоящих зимних развлечениях! И, обязательно, о характере прозвучавшей песни - яркой, задорной, сверкающей! Столько радостных минут песня обещает, что ее слушать равнодушно просто невозможно! Как минимум улыбки навстречу засветятся!!!




А *"Снег, снег.."* из *"Музыки Зимы"*- неизменно с восторгом принимается ребятами помладше. Подпевать всегда моментально начинают, и просить не нужно! И тоже - улыбаются, глазки солнышками светятся! 
А как я сама люблю эту песню!!! За все!!! И за то, что мелодия в ней очень естественна! И за то, что содержание так близко и понятно ребятам, что сразу на душу ложиться, да и словарную работу проводить не нужно! А еще за чудесные проигрыши!!! Легкие, звенящие, нежные и хрупкие, словно летящие снежинки! И несмотря на то, что песенка радостная, ТАКАЯ светлая тишина в зале наступает, когда эти проигрыши звучат! Не только я, но и ребята каждым звуком насладиться хотят!




СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большущее, Ирочка, что ты ТАК чувствуешь музыку и мои песни!

Как жаль, что на празднике мы не сможем пользоваться экраном, чтобы видео сопровождало песни на утреннике, так как ёлка будет загораживать фильм, но для знакомства с песней, для разучивания, погружения в образ,  проникновения в настроение и характер песни, для развития воображения и выразительности, твои видео просто незаменимы! 

Хотя у многих музыкантов экран висит не на центральной стене, а сбоку, тогда и на празднике твои фильмы будут превосходным не только фоном, но и участником любого номера! :Ok: 

Тебя уже можно по праву назвать моим соавтором!  :Tender:  
Ведь создавая клипы на мои песни, ты их раскрашиваешь и расцвечиваешь по-своему, глубоко, красиво и порой неожиданно- до "ах"!"- но всегда прекрасно!

Спасибо тебе огромное! Ты всё делаешь так бережно, с чутким вниманием к мелодии и нюансам текста, очень искренне, с любовью и это чувствуется с первых кадров!

Не устаю благодарить тебя и удивляться твоим прекрасным работам!

[img]http://*********su/6477412.jpg[/img]

----------


## ttanya

_Алла Анатольевна! Моему восторгу нет предела!!! Сколько же у Вас новых идей, танцевальных композиций!!! Детки просто умнички-такие эмоциональные, непосредственные. Полностью поглощены музыкой и как будто для них вокруг никого нет, только музыка и они.  Какой замечательный дуэт Оловянного солдатика и балеринки! Уже просмотрела несколько раз и всё не могу насладиться их исполнением.  А Ваш солист в костюме Элвиса меня просто покорил своим исполнением!  Вот уже поистине будущий маленький  артист  большой сцены. 
 Благодаря Вам, Вашему неисчерпаемому таланту, желанием поделиться с нами всеми своими авторскими сокровищами  новогодний репертуар  уже лежит на блюдечке, осталось только отредактировать сценарий и можно начинать готовиться к Новому году.
 От всей души искренне говорю Вам - СПАСИБО!
И конечно хочется сказать огромное спасибо Ирине за её прекрасные, зимние клипы! Пусть это только фрагменты, но как не показать эту задорную "Зимушку-хрустальную", "Снег, Снег"... и я уверена, что это ещё не всё (ведь на осенний репертуар почти на каждую песню были созданы чудесные клипы). 
Спасибо Вам, дорогие, преогромное. Творите, радуйте нас, наших деток, родителей своим творчеством, ну а мы будем это претворять в жизнь._

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо! Спасибо за новые видеоклипы, Ириночка!!!! Аллочка, спасибо тебе за песни, которые вдохновляют всех нас: тоже хочется брать в работу - петь с детьми, танцевать!.. А потом обязательно смотреть Иришины работы и наслаждаться ЗИМОЙ!!! Она, Алла, в твоих песнях такая разная: хрустальная, сказочная, волшебная, новогодняя - замечательная! И как же не радоваться вместе с тобой этому прекрасному времени года!!!

----------


## Valenta

Слов много сказано, эмоции, восторг! Согласна с каждым мнением - ПРЕКРАСНО! ЯРКО! ОБРАЗНО! МЕЛОДИЧНО! Алла Анатольевна, Ирочка, ваш творческий и дружеский союз подарил нам россыпь великолепных работ! *СПАСИБО!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (26.10.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Милые кудесницы! Алла Анатольевна! Сегодня показывала песню "Снег, снег"! Как она понравилась ребятне моей! Какие у них были улыбки!!!! Спасибо Вам за эти улыбки и детскую радость!

Ирочка Борисовна! Эх! Всё прекрасно понимаю - но как же хотелось бы на следующем занятии показать полную версию Вашего видео! Смотрю фрагмент и ловлю на мысли, что и самой хочется поймать эти снежинки прямо с экрана! СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## КНА

Спасибо за подсказку!!! Жалко, что поздно нашла такие шедевры!Времени осталось немного, боюсь что диск не успеет придти во время. Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество!!!! На будущее -буду обращаться к Вам пораньше))))

----------


## aichka

Наташа! Я диски высылаю не по почте России, а по электронной почте ССЫЛКАМИ! :Ok: 

Так что вы можете получить любой диск уже сегодня! :Derisive:

----------


## Vitolda

С самых разных сторон в своих песнях Алла к Зиме подходит! И ТАКОЙ красивой, яркой и звонкой она везде получается! Живой! И везде разной!
*"Метелица" из "Зимних забав"* - словно персонаж из русских сказок. И в песне тоже интонации народные звучат. Слушаешь - и представляется красавица, что взмахнет рукой - и снежинки посыпятся, взмахнет второй - и сугробами они лягут! 




Радостно и звонко звучит в *"Новогоднем серпантине"* музыка зимних украшений - льдиночек и снежинок, подружек сестричек Зимы. А сама Зима словно управляет этим звенящим орестром!




В гости к Зиме прилетают красивые красногрудые Снегири. Рада Зима встрече! Приласкает, угостит рябинкой - и вместе с ними, кружась, в пляс пустится! И об этом светлая, задорная, яркая песня в *"Новогоднем серпантине"* есть! Слышатся в ней и озорное подпрыгивание и щебет птичек и мягкое, плавное движение Зимы.




И еще гости, без которых ни одна Зима не обходится! И у взрослых и у детей уже только об упоминании Снеговиков - улыбка появляется! А если они еще и с такой песней приходят, что тоже в *"Новогоднем серпантине"* живет, то улыбок вдвое, втрое больше становится!
Мягим юмором наполнена песня... А с какой серьезностью и важностью поют ее дети! Невозможно остаться равнодушным, слушая!




Снова и снова - *СПАСИБО!!!* За песни и эмоции, в ответ на них возникающие!

----------

aichka (07.12.2015), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.12.2015), ttanya (10.12.2015), нутя (06.12.2015)

----------


## Vitolda

Казалось бы в этом году зима наступила совсем вовремя! Уже и в снежки ребята играть начали, и снеговиков лепили, и метель засыпала все вокруг, сбивая с ног холодным ветром... Но вдруг потеплело, потекли ручьи, снег растаял... И кто знает, когда теперь он снова укроет землю.. 

Но вот то, что Новый год непременно придет вовремя - это несомненно!!! Не сомневаюсь не потому, что календарь каждый день вижу.. Потому, что каждый день звучат в моем зале песни всех четырех дисков Аллы!

Вспоминаю, как несколько лет назад я первый раз слушала много-много раз подряд "Новогодний хоровод" из Аллиного "Новогоднего серпантина". Дело было хмурым дождливым осенним вечером, да еще после какого-то не слишком удачного дня... И вот с каждой ноткой, с каждым словом растворялись в душе и усталость, и горечь, мысли становились все светлее и ярче, а в душе, как у всех наших дошколят, уверенно звучало: "А потом - наступит Новый год, и придет Дед Мороз с подарками!"

Такая вот яркая, ликующе-праздничная песня в зимних дисках Аллы не одна!
Вот, к примеру, *"Маскарад" из "Зимних забав"*. Все возможные краски в музыку добавлены, чтоб засияла она ярко-ярко, каждого вовлекая в атмосферу праздника!




Слова "Дед Мороз придет..." я слышу от своих ребят практически круглый год! Даже беседа о лете частенько заканчивается тем, что потом листики пожелтеют и полетят на землю, выпадет снег и *Дед Мороз придет*". Вот и распевают с непередаваемым восторгом и удовольствием *"Кто там ходит - бродит?"** из "Зимних забав"*! Да и как не получать удовольствие, ведь песня такая безоглядно радостная! В ней звучит счастье уже в ожидании праздничного чуда!

Этот клип из тех, что делала давненько... когда мало что умела... Но с радостью!




Особенный праздник, Новый год! Невозможно красивый и чудесами полный! И не только феерично яркий, но и сказочно, приглушенно звенящий! Нет-нет, да и притихнут взрослые и дети, глядя вечером на уютно светящуюся огоньками елочку и погрузятся в тихие сладостные мечты, рассматривая слегка покачивающиеся на ветвях игрушки.. Словно слегка звенят они, песенку напевая... О чем песенка? О том, как новогодние зверюшки с хрупкими елочными шарами танцуют, любуются ими, а потом - снова на елочку возвращают! Красивая песенка! Нежная, добрая! Как не поверить ей и не захотеть превратиться в этих самых новогодних зверюшек, чтобы с игрушками с елки потанцевать? Держать игрушки в руках трепетно, осторожно, любуясь, покачивать ими и кружиться в такт волшебным звукам песни *"Танец с елочными игрушками" из "Новогоднего серпантина"*!




Слушаю песни и знаю: что бы не случилось, а Новый год - придет! Вместе с радостью и неприменным ожиданием счастья!! 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (07.12.2015), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.12.2015), Елена Эрнст (25.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова возвращаюсь к дискам Новогодних и зимних песен Аллы. Моя любовь к ним давно не для кого не новость! Но и среди любимых - есть особенные! Которые -  сколько бы не слушала -  заставляют сердце замирать, душой в струнку вытягиваться!  И не дышать, чтобы не дай бог не испортить! И к ребятам несу такие песни с особым чувством! Так хочется, чтоб прониклись, почувствовали их особое очарование! И тоже - не испортить постарались, а слиться с музыкой и свои краски добавить! Как бы не прикасалась к ТАКИМ песням - просто слушая, разучивая и исполняя с ребятами, пытаясь увидеть - неизменно счастливой себя чувствую от того, что дорожки наши пересеклись! От того, что могу любоваться ЧУДОМ! 

*"Новогодние мотыльки"* из *"Зимних забав"*. Вот оно - ЧУДО НЕОБЫКНОВЕННОЕ! Уже от самой идеи начиная! Не просто снежинки - с зимними бабочками сравнить, а пригласить на Новогодний праздник - голубой, летний мотылек! Закружить его, оказавшегося в сказке, в танце с зимним, белоснежным мотыльком! И все это под ТАКУЮ музыку!!! Эх, не передать буквами интонации, с которой произношу слово - "ТАКУЮ"! Порхающую, одновременно сверкающе-праздничную и мягкую, нежную! 




В *"Вальсе Снежинок и Вьюги"* из *"Новогоднего серпантина"* люблю ВСЁ!!! И текст с его поэтическими оборотами, где Вьюга - вовсе не злой персонаж, а красавица, подруга Снежинок! И снежинки не просто летят, укрывая сад... они кружатся за вьюгой шлейфом, ложатся ей на плечи.. вот и соткали белоснежный наряд! И вальсовая музыка держит в плену! Плавно струятся звуки, словно тоже мерцают, серебрятся вместе со снежинками, рисуя картину волшебной ночи! И звучащий голос люблю! Так естественно звучит, что заставляет сердце сжиматься! И вот этот танец http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4744494 ОЧЕНЬ люблю!!! Все новые и новые узоры выводят девочки, словно танцуя плетут кружева для наряда красавицы Вьюги! Наверное, песня настолько красива и совершенна, что никакие штрихи ей больше вовсе не нужны! Но захотелось и мне "нарисовать" снежную картину... 




И еще одна песня, о которой сегодня хочу сказать - *"Новогодний вечер"* из диска *"Возле елочки"*. Она - совсем другая! Вернее, она - разная... Начинается приглушенно, затаенно, загадочно... Ведь это - ожидание сказочного праздника, полного секретов и сюрпризов! Но праздник этот так ярок, и ожидание его наполнено такими счастливыми  нотами, что и в музыка звучит ликующе!!! Только услышала песню год назад, как сразу поняла, что каким бы не был сценарий в опдготовительной группе, но эта песня обязательно прозвучит в нем заключительным ярким аккордом! Так и было! Песню пели все - и взрослые и дети! И она объединяла нас общим настроением, добротой, светом, счастьем!!!

_"Пусть придет удача, а плохое все пройдет,
Улыбнется Дед Мороз в окно!"_




*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (07.12.2015), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.12.2015), ttanya (09.12.2015), Елена Эрнст (25.07.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Твоё зрелищное прочтение и проживание моих песен - потрясающе!
Насколько ярче слушаются песни, облаченные в картины и будто ожившие в твоих руках!

Спасибо тебе за твои необыкновенные работы! Я в восторге!

[img]http://*********su/6555411.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (06.12.2015)

----------


## Травка

> Снова и снова возвращаюсь к дискам Новогодних и зимних песен Аллы.


Ирина, вы не задумывались об освоении рекламного дела? Ваши описания - не хуже Аллочкиных песен. Ну просто чудо как хороши! Спасибо!

----------

ttanya (30.10.2016), Vitolda (16.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Финальная Новогодняя песня "Новогодний вечер"
**из диска "Возле ёлочки"*

----------

MakaRock (19.12.2015), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.12.2015), ttanya (09.12.2015), Vitolda (06.12.2015), Лариса Антонова (06.12.2015), Озма (25.10.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Наконец-то и я стала обладательницей зимнего диска "Возле ёлочки"!!!! Каждая песня самобытна, чувствуется любовь, вложенная в каждую из них. Разные настроения, разные интонации, разнообразная палитра эмоций. Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд!!! Спасибо, что ещё и наглядно показываете варианты использования Ваших песен. Для меня это очень важно, так как за неимением опыта очень сложно придумать композиции движений даже если эти движения по тексту :Smile3: . Дальнейших Вам творческих успехов, удачных утренников и счастливого Нового года!!!

----------

aichka (07.12.2015)

----------


## нутя

Аллочка Анатольевна, какое счастье окунуться в Ваше творчество через клипы Ирины! СПАСИБО, Вам Ирина за созданную КРАСОТУ! Сердце замирает от такого таланта двоих прекрасных людей! как жаль, что мне просто нечем с Вами поделиться....  Но безумно рада, что могу показать такую КРАСОТУ своим деткам!!!! СПАСИБО, милые девочки!

----------

aichka (07.12.2015), Vitolda (06.12.2015)

----------


## muza67

Алла Анатольевна,спасибо за волшебную финальную песенку. Так и хочется скорее чтобы он наступил,этот волшебный Новый год!

----------

aichka (07.12.2015)

----------


## МарСух

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Поздравляю Вас с Новым годом , желаю Вам творческого вдохновения в новом году и огромное спасибо Вам за Ваши песни!Они радуют и вдохновляют уже не один год и детей и нас музыкантов!

----------

aichka (30.12.2015)

----------


## Виноград

Алла Анатольевна!Поздравляю Вас с Новым годом! Хочу выразить Вам огромную благодарность за зимний музыкальный репертуар. Все песни на новогоднем празднике у старших детей были ваши.Они очень украсили праздники. Спасибо!!! Желаю в новом году творческого вдохновения, исполнения всех задуманных планов и желаний.Будьте здоровы. С НОВЫМ  ГОДОМ!!!

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2016)

----------


## Иишка

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Люблю каждую Вашу песенку из диска "Зимние забавы"! Песни необычайно яркие, выразительные, легко разучиваются. А под фонограмму хочется петь и петь! Спасибо Вам!

----------

aichka (24.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Аллочка, послушала предварительный обзор нового зимнего диска "Все на КАРНАВАЛ" - такие песни замечательные!
Очень понравились! Как Ириша описать свои ощущения не могу (каюсь, косноязычная).

Ну Баба Яга - сразила!  :Ok:  :Derisive:  

"Игра в снежки" - ох как любят ребятишки такие игры! И смех в фонограмме очень даже замечательно!

Каждую песню очень хочется спеть!!! При первой же возможности обязательно приобрету!!! 

Спасибо большое-большое!!!!

----------

aichka (17.09.2016), Valenta (19.09.2016), Vitolda (17.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большое, Леночка! Кстати, о Бабе- Яге... песню я старалась сделать универсальной- чтобы не только на Новый год можно было успокоить старушку, но и осенью, и на любое развлечение, где данная дама будет приглашена а качестве гостя.. :Tender: 

А то каждый раз в утренниках- как нравственный урок говорим о том- почему Баба Яга стала злой - от одиночества.. вот ребята её и приглашают, и угощают... а теперь и в песенном варианте! :Yes4: 

И ещё- в минусовках я оставила 2 варианта этой песни:

1- ый, если Бабя- Яга ( воспитатель)  будет со слухом- то споет свои слова сама - минус оставляю только оркестровый ( с мелодией, естественно)

2 вариант: если Бабе Яге наступил на ухо слон- то в минусовке оставляю плюс голоса Бабы -Яги, то есть дети будут петь под минус, а на слова Бабя Яги будет звучать плюс -сипловатый голос старушки.

Думаю, что пригодятся оба варианта, в зависимости от вокальных способностей Бабуси!! :Girl Blum2:

----------

lenik (18.09.2016), Valenta (19.09.2016), Vitolda (17.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (17.09.2016), Ольгадайченко (16.10.2016), Олюр (25.09.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Спасибо большое, Леночка! Кстати, о Бабе- Яге... песню я старалась сделать универсальной- чтобы не только на Новый год можно было успокоить старушку, но и осенью, и на любое развлечение, где данная дама будет приглашена а качестве гостя..
> 
> А то каждый раз в утренниках- как нравственный урок говорим о том- почему Баба Яга стала злой - от одиночества.. вот ребята её и приглашают, и угощают... а теперь и в песенном варианте!
> 
> И ещё- в минусовках я оставила 2 варианта этой песни:
> 
> 1- ый, если Бабя- Яга ( воспитатель)  будет со слухом- то споет свои слова сама - минус оставляю только оркестровый ( с мелодией, естественно)
> 
> 2 вариант: если Бабе Яге наступил на ухо слон- то в минусовке оставляю плюс голоса Бабы -Яги, то есть дети будут петь под минус, а на слова Бабя Яги будет звучать плюс -сипловатый голос старушки.
> ...


Вот это да!!! Бабулю начнем "эксплуатировать" усиленно!  :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------

aichka (17.09.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Ах, как хорош Ваш "КАРНАВАЛ"!!!!
Поверьте мне, эмоций шквал!!!!
Традиционно всё по высшему разряду!
Ваш диск в руках, 
И этому я очень-очень рада!
*СПАСИБО, Алла Анатольевна*, что всякий раз,
Вы праздник сочиняете для нас!
И бесполезно тут гадать,
ТАКИЕ песни будут обязательно звучать!

----------

aichka (20.09.2016), nezabudka-8s (27.10.2016), Oksano4ka76 (21.09.2016), Vitolda (20.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (19.10.2016), Ольгадайченко (16.10.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Ах, как хорош Ваш "КАРНАВАЛ"!!!!
> Поверьте мне, эмоций шквал!!!!
> Традиционно всё по высшему разряду!
> Ваш диск в руках, 
> И этому я очень-очень рада!
> *СПАСИБО, Алла Анатольевна*, что всякий раз,
> Вы праздник сочиняете для нас!
> И бесполезно тут гадать,
> ТАКИЕ песни будут обязательно звучать!


Как я согласна с Ларочкой!!!
Вот и я сегодня получила диск "Все на карнавал"! Еще и осенний не провела (только 28 октября будут), а я уже примеряю новогодние песни для своих ребятишек.Что смогут, что понравится... И никак без Ваших песен, Аллочка Анатольевна, не смогла обойтись!
Какие же они замечательные!! От первой до последней!
Уже даже и представляю как мои малята будут играть в "Игру со снежками". Надо что-то такое придумать, чтобы обязательно потанцевать под песню "Хлопушки". Ох и озорные!
Со старшенькими споем "Дед Мороз-славный дед". 
А какие чудесные "Новогодние звездочки"! Это же самое начало сказки! Да какой! Волшебной, хрустальной!! Чудо как хороша песня!
И еще один сюрприз приятный! У меня в одной подготовительной группе поющие РОДИТЕЛИ!! С которыми мы обязательно делаем сюрприз (а теперь - уже это традиция) - поем для детей песню. И каждый раз приходилось подыскивать такую, чтобы и детям была понятна, и родителям - "подходяще". И в Вашем сборнике есть такая изумительная песня - "Новый год"!!! Очень-очень понравилась!
Песни все просто замечательные! И еще хочу отметить, что фонограммы очень нравятся. Все  так гармонично, сказочно! И с ветерком, и искристо!
Спасибо, Аллочка Анатольевна, большое-большое за такое чудо!!!

----------

aichka (19.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (27.10.2016), ttanya (30.10.2016), Vitolda (19.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Малыши у ёлочки" / средняя группа/*

*из диска "Возле ёлочки"*

----------

gargalik (27.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (27.10.2016), olga kh (21.10.2016), ttanya (30.10.2016), Vitolda (22.10.2016), буссоница (01.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (22.10.2016), Озма (25.10.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018), ярки (30.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец Снегирей с Зимушкой" / средняя группа/*
*из диска "Новогодний серпантин"*

----------

nezabudka-8s (27.10.2016), olga kh (21.10.2016), ttanya (30.10.2016), varvara7371 (22.10.2016), Vitolda (22.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (22.10.2016), Озма (25.10.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018), ярки (30.10.2016)

----------


## vnp

Дорогие коллеги, все те, кто ещё не решается заказывать диски! Не сомневайтесь, покупайте и с удовольствием пользуйтесь.  Отправила деньги на электронный адрес и в течение часа получила диск! Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за замечательные песни!

----------

aichka (22.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (27.10.2016), ttanya (30.10.2016), Vitolda (22.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (22.10.2016), мандаришка (24.10.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> "Малыши у ёлочки" / средняя группа/
> из диска "Возле ёлочки"


Хоть и в теме дисков, но на этот раз не о песне хочу сказать.. О ПЕНИИ!!! Так приятно слышать чистое детское пение! Не у подготовишек! В СРЕДНЕЙ группе! Формула прекрасной песни выполнена по всем составляющим! И мелодия чистенько спета, и все до слова понятно, и выразительность присутствует! И еще.. Дети поют НЕ громко!!! Так, как и позволяют им возрастные особенности. А вот добавить им чуть громкости и появится крик (враг пения), исчезнет и чистое интонирование, да и выразительность.. песенка исчезнет.. А песенка - ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ! Веселая и очень-очень детская!

ТАК приятно слышать хорошее пение малышей!!!

----------

aichka (23.10.2016), nezabudka-8s (27.10.2016), olga kh (23.10.2016), ttanya (30.10.2016), мандаришка (24.10.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> [img]http://*********ru/11455988.jpg[/img]
> 
> _ 
> КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ДИСКА слушать здесь _


*У меня в руках – диск новогодних песен «Все на карнавал!». Ура!
И хотя за окном ещё осень, я вдруг захотела  зимы  и весёлого карнавала!  Такое настроение мне подарил новый авторский диск Аллочки Евтодьевой.    Слушала его и представляла, какой замечательный праздник получится, если вместе с детьми спляшет Дед Мороз - славный дед,  Петрушки пригласят на танец Кукол,    под нежную мелодию засияют маленькие Звёздочки,  вперевалочку заспешат Пингвинята,  со всех сторон полетят снежки,    закружит в вальсе Снежная Королева,  сладкие Леденцы станцуют вместе с Карамельками,  явится добрая Бабушка Яга,  заведут хоровод Хлопушки-резвушки, внезапно появятся новогодние подарки, а нарядная Ёлочка помашет всем гостям зелёной пушистой веткой!

Всё это возможно с новогодним диском Аллы Евтодьевой «Все на карнавал!», ведь каждая песня сама подсказывает движения и создаёт новогоднее настроение! Не верите? У вас есть возможность проверить!))* 
[IMG]http://s10.******info/999a7edeceac21a0ae3a58eb69ce3684.gif[/IMG]

----------

aichka (26.10.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (29.10.2016), ttanya (30.10.2016), Vitolda (01.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (04.11.2016)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большое, мои хорошие, за теплые слова!

Мне самой уже не терпится скорее взяться за новогодний репертуар!  :Taunt: .. вот только на следующей неделе осень отыграем :Yahoo:  а уже так хочется, с появлением первого снега - и "Разговор с Бабой Ягой" выучить, представляю, как ребята будут хихикать, и уже вижу- кто будет пингвинятами, кто хлопушками, а кто нежными звездочками.. хочется, очень хочется реализовать на практике все свои композиторские задумки.

Надеюсь, что и вас мои песни вдохновят на веселую, зажигательную, шумную, позитивную подготовку к Новогоднему карнавалу! :Ok: 

Спасибо вам за добрые, теплые слова! Будем веселиться!

[img]http://*********ru/11994623.png[/img]

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.10.2016), olga kh (29.11.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (29.10.2016), ttanya (30.10.2016), Vitolda (01.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (04.11.2016), Лорис (28.10.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Надеюсь, что и вас мои песни вдохновят на веселую, зажигательную, шумную, позитивную подготовку к Новогоднему карнавалу!


 Еще как вдохновляют!!! Только-только с осенью попрощались, да еще и погода активно говорит о том, что зима близится - и сразу все помыслы ребят о Новогоднем празднике и подарках Деда Мороза, родители думают о карнавальных костюмах, а  я снова взвешиваю - какие песни из Аллиных Новогодних дисков зазвучат у меня в саду в этом году, а какие с сожалением в очередь поставить придется, на будущее отодвинуть...

Хотя если честно сказать, то раздумывать и взвешивать я вовсе не сейчас начала! Только услышала песни диска "Все на карнавал!" - так сразу это ощущение приближения самого яркого, доброго и волшебного праздника меня и охватило!!! С первого же прослушивания - взрыв энергии, ощущение нескончаемого позитива и ярких красок!!! Самой сразу захотелось в пляс пуститься вместе со всеми персонажами песен!!! И, кажется, что уже слышу голоса своих поющих ребят, вижу их горящие от удовольствия глаза в тот момент, когда песни в зале зазвучат!

А "Разговор с Бабой Ягой" не удержалась, и уже в осенний праздник подготовишек включила! ТАК песня понравилась и детям, и моей Бабе Яге, у которой голосок слабенький, но не смогла отказать она себе в удовольствии - САМОЙ спеть все свои реплики в песне! С наслаждением, погрузившись в роль и спела! Даже и голос откуда-то появился! А уж как нравилась песня детям - и вовсе словами не передать!

И еще об одной песне диска хочется особо сказать.. "Прощание с елочкой".. Лирика, мягкость и благодарность звучат в ней. Прощание с ЧУДОМ! Чуть сожаление о том, что праздник окончен.. и надежда на новую встречу! Это может быть и лирическое окончание Новогоднего вечера. А может быть песня прозвучит в посленовогодние дни, когда мы действительно прощаемся с елочкой, последний раз в наступившем году радуя ее песнями, стихами и танцами, благодаря за чудеса и сказки. Тронула песня до глубины души!!! Уж ей - точно теперь КАЖДЫЙ ГОД найдется место в моих Новогодних днях!!!

*НИКОГДА не устану говорить: СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНИ!!!*

----------

aichka (02.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (01.11.2016), olga kh (29.11.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (03.11.2016)

----------


## буссоница

*aichka*, Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Сегодня перевела 2000 рублей  на указанный Вами счет для  покупки 2 зимних дисков."Возле елочки" и "Все на карнавал!!!"  Последние 4 номера моей карты 3623    Мой электронный адрес  levadny.Tamara@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю! С уважением-Тамара.

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Тамарочка!

Выслала вам диски на электронную почту!

Буду очень рада, если песни из этих дисков пополнят ваш репертуар, а , главное, понравятся вашим ребятам!

Веселой вам подготовки к праздникам и счастливых, шумных и сказочных утренников!

С уважением Алла.

----------

буссоница (01.11.2016)

----------


## буссоница

Получила!!! Слушаю и наслаждаюсь! Алла Анатольевна! Огромное спасибо!!! Дети будут рады,ведь все песни -шедевры! Низкий поклон!!!!

----------

aichka (01.11.2016), Vitolda (02.11.2016)

----------


## депутатова н.в.

невероятно.....но диск чудесных новогодних песен уже у меня!! :Tender:  Спасибо Вам! Теперь моих деток ждёт самый лучший новый год! а Вам  нового творческого вдохновения!!

----------

aichka (03.11.2016), Vitolda (03.11.2016)

----------


## kapanatka1

Добрый день, дорогая Алла Анатольевна. Я как и все очень люблю ваши песни. Очень рада, что приобрела ваши диски. У меня их восемь, разных. И я их использую в работе постоянно. Мне нравится, что они очень разноплановые и для разного возраста. Так как работаю и в детском саду и с младшими школьниками - все нам подходит и нравится. Песни очень мелодичные и душевные. Алла Анатольевна, и во Владивостоке дети поют и любят ваши песни. Для прекрасного - нет границ. 
У меня есть маленькая просьба. В одном вашем новогоднем ролике - дети пели песню "Чудеса" Юдахиной. Нет ли у вас нот этой песни? Очень была бы вам благодарна за них.

----------

aichka (10.11.2016), Vitolda (14.11.2016)

----------


## Прилукова Ирина

Алла Анатольевна, скажите, а нет ли у Вас готовых печатных сборников?

----------


## aichka

> Добрый день, дорогая Алла Анатольевна. Я как и все очень люблю ваши песни. Очень рада, что приобрела ваши диски. У меня их восемь, разных. И я их использую в работе постоянно. Мне нравится, что они очень разноплановые и для разного возраста. Так как работаю и в детском саду и с младшими школьниками - все нам подходит и нравится. Песни очень мелодичные и душевные. Алла Анатольевна, и во Владивостоке дети поют и любят ваши песни. Для прекрасного - нет границ.
> У меня есть маленькая просьба. В одном вашем новогоднем ролике - дети пели песню "Чудеса" Юдахиной. Нет ли у вас нот этой песни? Очень была бы вам благодарна за них.


Спасибо большое, Наташа! Очень приятно, что мои песни нравятся и поются вашими детьми!
А нот "Чудес" у меня нет - сама подбирала по слуху..




> Алла Анатольевна, скажите, а нет ли у Вас готовых печатных сборников?


А  что вы имеете ввиду? Ноты песен прилагаются к каждому диску, а игровая методика расписана в моей книге- пособии "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя".

----------

kapanatka1 (14.11.2016), ttanya (13.11.2016), Vitolda (10.11.2016)

----------


## Прилукова Ирина

Здравствуйте, я хотела спросить нет ли отдельно нотных сборников без дисков.

----------


## aichka

> Здравствуйте, я хотела спросить нет ли отдельно нотных сборников без дисков.


Ноты песен собраны в книге "Учимся петь и танцевать, играя", но эти песни сочинены уже очень давно, книга издана в 2007 году.. а с тех пор СТОЛЬКО новых песен сочинено!

Отдельно нотных сборников я не делала.. ноты прилагаются к дискам- для разучивания  песен. :Yes4:

----------


## ttanya

_Аллочка Анатольевна!  Как же хороши и прекрасны Ваши песни! С каким удовольствием поют их дети во все времена года! Спасибо за талант создавать такие прекрасные, поистине просто волшебные, завораживающие песни!!!
Вот так они звучат в нашем детском саду._

_Песня" Золушка"_ - https://youtu.be/dJUcCOXMSOs

_Зимушка-хрустальная"_--https://youtu.be/4tNruMHIl6c

_ Песня Снегурочки_ - https://youtu.be/cqCwLXGbYUA

_СПАСИБО, дорогая наша Алла Анатольевна, от меня, моих деток, сотрудников и родителей!!!_

----------

aichka (13.11.2016), EVGESKA (20.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), olga kh (13.11.2016), Vitolda (14.11.2016), мадам (07.12.2016)

----------


## МарСух

Алла Анатольевна,СПАСИБО!!!!! Сижу слушаю "Все на КАРНАВАЛ" и наслушаться не могу!
Как здорово, что у нас есть такой яркий лучик,как ВЫ, с кем хорошо и легко на любых праздниках!

----------

aichka (14.11.2016), Vitolda (14.11.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка, вот и я, наконец – наслушавшись, пришла поделиться своими впечатлениями от твоего диска «Все на карнавал»))
«Веселый праздник» - зажигательная карнавальная песня. Она сразу создает праздничное настроение, предвкушение встречи со сказочными новогодними персонажами в ярких костюмах. А значит, не обойдется новогодний вечер без прекрасных новых танцев.
«Дед Мороз» - представила, что начнет петь песню солистка, может быть, даже девочка Снегурочка, а второй куплет подхватят все дети. Не знаю, как ты,  Аллочка, задумывала, но мне так услышалось и увиделось)
Целая серия танцевальных песен – так удобно использовать в работе! Каких только нет персонажей! Леденцы и Карамельки, Хлопушки, Пингвинята,  Звездочки, Петрушки с Куклами – все со своими характерами, соответственно, со своими танцами. Музыка, слова в песне – движения подсказывают, опять же для детей и радость, и помощь) А я была бы очень рада, если бы ты поделилась подсказочками к танцам – как ты их «увидела», когда писала эти  песни.
А с Бабой Ягой – тут вообще целая история, спектакль! Забавно получилось и, правда, как Ирина сказала – можно не только в Новый год эту песню обыгрывать. Очень понравилась! Еще и игра добавлена в заключение, и смех детский вставлен – очень весело должно все получиться! Если по сценарию вдруг Бабка Ежка раскапризничается – добро пожаловать ко мне, поделюсь игрой-подводочкой)))
Чудесные светлые песни для раздачи подарков и прощания с елочкой – две заключительные песни с диска. Все так логично, Аллочка, - бал завершен, гаснут огни на елочке, расстаются друзья…Но праздник в душе останется надолго! Спасибо за очередной новогодний ПОДАРОК!!! Опять посокрушаюсь, что нереально брать в работу все, что ты написала. Ведь столько уже есть любимых песен, с которыми не хочется пока прощаться. Но ничего страшного. Песни все равно покажу детям – будем слушать, надеюсь на Ирочку –  будем и «смотреть»)) Если не включу в сценарий, значит, снова устроим экскурсию в Мир сказочно-новогодних песен волшебницы Аллы Анатольевны,  проведу такое развлечение-концерт. В общем, найдем время и место))) Главное, они есть – эти чудесные песни, которые поются, поются и поются… СПАСИБО, Аллочка!!!

----------

aichka (15.11.2016), lenik (18.11.2016), ttanya (16.11.2016), Vitolda (15.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (23.11.2016), мадам (07.12.2016)

----------


## aichka

Уже известная песня из диска *"Зимние забавы"* в исполнении любимой группы

----------

EVGESKA (20.11.2016), olga kh (19.11.2016), ttanya (19.11.2016), Vitolda (19.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (02.12.2016), говорушка (20.11.2016), Дания (19.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (23.11.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*Песня из диска "Зимние забавы"*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (19.11.2016), EVGESKA (20.11.2016), olga kh (19.11.2016), ttanya (19.11.2016), Vitolda (19.11.2016), Валентина Андреева (02.12.2016), Дания (19.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (23.11.2016), мадам (07.12.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*Разыскиваю  Дмитрия Леонидовича К, оплатившего диски и не написавшего мне... куда вам выслать ссылки на диски? 

Жду вашего письма на почту :   aichka@yandex.ru*

----------


## aichka

*Продолжаю искать Дмитрия Леонидовича К., оплатившего диски  и так мне не написавшего! Переживаю ужасно- не знаю как вас найти и дать вам ссылки на диски, отзовитесь!
Явно карта или мужа или сына.. музыкальный руководитель, кто оплачивал с карты Дмитрия Леонидовича, напишите мне   aichka@yandex.ru 
и я тут же вышлю ваш заказ!

Поймите, пока я не узнаю вашу электронную почту или ваши координаты в соцсетях, я не могу знать - куда отправлять ссылки! Очень жду и переживаю!

С уважением Алла.*

----------

Елена Эрнст (28.11.2016)

----------


## Ольгадайченко

> Новогодние приметы.
> Песня из диска "Зимние забавы"

----------

aichka (27.11.2016), Vitolda (27.11.2016)

----------


## Zetik

Алла Анатольевна! Я только что оплатила диск. Очень мне нравятся песенки из сборника "Возле елочки". Карта .....8018

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна! Я только что оплатила диск. Очень мне нравятся песенки из сборника "Возле елочки". Карта .....8018


Вот что значит, не указывать в профиле имя и фамилию :Grin: ... отправила, Света, вам сразу же диск! :Aga: 
 Пойте на здоровье!
Удачи во всем!!! Радостной подготовки к празднику! :Yahoo:

----------


## Vitolda

Судя по температуре воздуха - уже зима! А по количеству снега, да по прошедшему вчера дождю - все еще осень... Зато когда пару дней назад белый и пушистый снег хоть ненадолго, но засыпал наш город - ребята кинулись лепить снеговиков и играть в снежки!!! А теперь снова ждут, когда снежные, веселые и радостные дни настанут! 

А пока - играем в снежки воображаемые! Вместе с песней Аллы *"Игра в снежки"* из нового новогоднего диска *"Все на карнавал!"*  Песня очень близка и понятна детям! И каждое слово верно их настроение передает, здОрово про любимую игру рассказывает! Да даже если б и без слов... Куплеты такие же легкие, мягкие, как этот новенький снежок! Припевы полны задора, игрового азарта! А проигрыши - о сверкающей радости, сияющих глазах и разрумянившихся щечках! Такая вот радостная, яркая картинка получилась!
*
СПАСИБО за песню!*

----------

aichka (29.11.2016), olga kh (29.11.2016), ttanya (29.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (29.11.2016)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большое, Ирочка! Замечательное настроение от твоего клипа!

Какой мягкий снежок сыпется на куплетах - ведь и музыка куплетов более мягкая и спокойная! 
И какое веселье в припевах,  когда музыка становится более задорной - как рассыпаются эти мягкие снежные комочки- вот тут уже разгоряченные красные щечки, улыбки и почти слышится ребячий визг в снежной игре!

Спасибо большое за это позитив и веселое зимнее настроение!

У нас зима в разгаре! Как жаль, что не показать клип на самом празднике- ёлка загораживает центральную стену, но во время знакомства с песней и игрой - представляю какой восторг вызовет твой фильм у ребят!

Спасибо большое! Вот теперь чувствуется настоящая зима! Со снежками и весёлым баловством!

СПАСИБО!!!  [img]http://*********ru/12417927.gif[/img]

----------

olga kh (29.11.2016), ttanya (06.12.2016), Vitolda (29.11.2016)

----------


## Тома 21

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Я, как и многие, - поклонница ваших песен и с нетерпением жду новых дисков.Вот я стала обладательницей зимнего диска "Все на карнавал." И опять не хватает слов от восхищения!Снова песни разноплановые, разные по настроению! Большое спасибо за этот Новогодний подарок!!! Дальнейших Вам творческих успехов!!!

----------

aichka (05.12.2016), Vitolda (06.12.2016)

----------


## Elena1959

Алла Анатольевна. здравствуйте! Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой, искала танец для мороженого, и вдруг увидела ваше видео.Подыскивала подходящую музыку или песню ничего не нашла. На видео это ваша песенка? Можете ли вы поделиться? Нужно для праздника. Спасибо.

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна. здравствуйте! Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой, искала танец для мороженого, и вдруг увидела ваше видео.Подыскивала подходящую музыку или песню ничего не нашла. На видео это ваша песенка? Можете ли вы поделиться? Нужно для праздника. Спасибо.


Лена, вы имеете ввиду эту песню?



Если эту, то да, моя, она из диска *"Новогодний серпантин"*, вы можете послушать весь диск и приобрести его здесь:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 

Надеюсь, что здесь вам понравятся и другие песни, и пригодятся не на один год! :Ok: 


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

ttanya (06.12.2016), Vitolda (06.12.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## muza67

Алла Анатольевна, добрый вечер!  Сочинила стих-подводку к вашему танцу "ФАНТИКИ" . Вот таким оно у меня получилось.Извините,что разместила у вас на страничке.Может кому понравится,используют на утреннике.  А если убрать последние 4 строчки,получится забавный стишок про Д.М.
   ВОПРОС ДЕДУШКЕ МОРОЗУ

Реб: Добрый Дедушка Мороз,
         Я хочу задать вопрос!
         У тебя конфеты есть?
Д.М: Их в мешке моём не счесть!
Реб: Ну а сам - то ты их ел?
Д.М: Нет, дружочек, не успел.
          Их  копил я для ребят,
          И принес сюда в детсад.
          Нынче праздник : песни, пляски
          И весёлый смех детей.
          Получить подарок сладкий (вкусный)
          Каждый хочет  поскорей!
Реб: Только это ведь не честно,
         Что подарки только нам.
          Я конфеты и печенье,
          Дед Мороз ,тебе отдам!
          Ты хороший, добрый самый,
           С нами любишь пошутить.
           Ну а мы сейчас решили
           Тебе танец подарить!
В конце  танца подарят конфету Д.М.

----------

aichka (06.12.2016), lenik (09.01.2017), olga kh (06.12.2016), zelen59 (10.11.2019)

----------


## muza67

Уважаемая Аллочка.К песне"Зимушка хрустальная" присочинила 3 куплет.Хочу вам его представить на суд.
  Зимушка хрустальная в гости к нам пришла
  И подарки сладкие детям принесла.
  Мармелад и шоколад,
  И весёлый маскарад,
  Маски, сказки,хоровод,
  Здравствуй , Новый год!   А припев сюда идет последний: Эх,зима, кутерьма......

----------

aichka (06.12.2016), lenik (09.01.2017), olga kh (06.12.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Сочинила стих-подводку к вашему танцу "ФАНТИКИ"


Танечка, спасибо большое! Замечательное стихотворение- сценка к танцу "Фантики" получилось!  :Yahoo: 
Возьму с удовольствием себе на заметку! :Ok: 

Тем более, что в самом танце по тексту- дети и дарят Деду Морозу конфету! Так что очень здорово у вас получилось! :Ok: 

А в "Зимушке хрустальной" 2 куплета и фонограмма на 2 куплета! 
Так что ваши стихи могут быть тоже замечательной подводкой, предваряющей этот хоровод!

Спасибо! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (06.12.2016)

----------


## muza67

> Танечка, спасибо большое!


Аллочка,спасибо ! Рада что вам,нашей замечательной феечке все понравилось!

----------

aichka (07.12.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

У меня, к сожалению, пока только один новогодний диск "Возле ёлочки", но зато второй год им пользуюсь и народоваться не могу!!! Чудесный хоровод "Малыши у ёлочки" так понравился деткам в средней группе, что даже под минусовку замечательно исполнили. А танец на песню "За рекой волшебный лес" настолько поразил подготовишек, что они сами с радостью просили повторять его и повторять. Спасибо огромное за чудесный материал на любой возраст, на любой вкус!

----------

aichka (30.12.2016), Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большое, Инна, за добрые слова о моих песнях! Я очень и очень рада, что они нравятся вашим ребятам и вам!

Я вчера провела последние утренники - из этого диска "Возле ёлочки" - тоже использовала песни!

В прошлом году показывала много видео- песен и танцев из этого диска, а в этом году- гномы зажигали ёлочку на песню "Гномы у ёлки", малыши пели в дуэте с Дедушкой Морозом "Дед Мороз, что ты нам принес", и исполняли песню "Ёлочка"; и веселые снеговички танцевали со снежинками на снежной полянке!

К следующей зиме обязательно покажу эти номера!

Спасибо вам ещё раз! С наступающим Новым годом! Только радости и удачи!  :Rulezzz 06:

----------

lenik (09.01.2017), olga kh (30.11.2017), Vitolda (01.01.2017)

----------


## элика2016

Спасибо Вам огромное, Алла Анатольевна! Вот уже и новогодние утренники прошли, а я сама хожу и напеваю Ваши мелодии. Сколько номеров удалось поставить и все благодаря Вашей музыке!! Каждый диск был неповторим и прекрасен по-своему! Еще раз Вам огромное спасибо и низкий поклон за Вашу работу!

----------

aichka (09.01.2017), Vitolda (09.01.2017)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо огромное, Элла! Очень и очень приятно! :Tender:  
Буду очень рада, если и на будущий год мои зимние песни будут звучать на ваших праздниках, ведь, наверняка, не все песни вошли в утренники, и ещё найдут своих слушателей следующей зимой! :Blush2: 

Удачи вам и благодарю ещё раз! :Ok:

----------


## Мэричка

*Аллочка Анатольевна! Удивительное дело: ведь Ваши песни смысловые и сложные, но! ДЕТИ всех возрастов ПОЮТ С УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ!!!! Мелодичные, прекрасные, одухотворенные песни! ЧУДЕСНЫЕ слова, НЕОБЫКНОВЕННАЯ лиричность  с таким "русским" сердцем! Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваше творчество! Моё восхищение и преклонение перед талантом! Вы-наш музыкальный гуру! Стараемся равняться на Вас, несмотря на какие то трудности, сложности. Всё остаётся таким мелким и за "кадром", когда работаешь с детьми, видишь хоть какой-то результат своей работы. Желаю Вам как птице- свободы и безграничного творчества! С огромным уважением к Вам Лена Минакова.*

----------

aichka (01.02.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), Vitolda (01.02.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Аллочка! Поздравляю! 
Каждую песенку хочется взять в работу! Ведь у КАЖДОЙ песни есть свое место на празднике! Для входа "Как долго ждали"!!! Сразу возникает чувство встречи с волшебством!
"Ах, елочка - ну просто красота! И потушить елочку, и зажечь! Какое чудо!! 
А "Заплетает кружева"??!!!! В ней всё! Снег, волшебство зимы, радость детей!
"Дедушка Мороз" - ах какая прелесть для встречи главного сказочника детворы!
Как же жаль, что именно эти чудо-"Морозцы" появились только сейчас! Как я искала в прошлом году "Морозцев"!!! 
Аллочка, каждая песня - чудо-искриночка! От них веет новогодней сказкой, ожиданием чего-то сказочно нового и чувством, что это "новое" обязательно свершится, что  чудо обязательно произойдет!
Спасибо, Аллочка! Большое-большое спасибо за талант! И за то, что ты есть у нас!!!! 
С нетерпением жду встречи с ЧУДОМ!!!

----------

aichka (24.07.2017), lenik (27.07.2017), ttanya (26.07.2017), Valenta (24.07.2017), Vitolda (24.07.2017), буссоница (24.07.2017)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Леночка, очень и очень приятно!

Я этой зимой почувствовала при подготовке к Новому году, что нужны новые хороводы, вот и сочинились- прямо на одном дыхании!

И на начало утренника малышам - когда елочка гаснет  и зажигается -от притопывания и хлопков детей - тоже очень захотелось сделать этот момент музыкальным!

А уж "Морозцы" - мне самой так не хватало  номера для мальчишек, вот и сочинился - там по тексту можно и танцевать, и петь, и инсценировать!

И новые танцы для снежинок- хоть они есть в каждом моем зимнем диске- но думаю, новые не помешают! 

Для больших девочек почему-то захотелось сделать танец с белой тканью "Снежное покрывало" - но это на фантазию музыкантов, можно и без неё...

Так что я буду очень рада, если песни этого диска рвзнообразят репертуар и повеселят детей на празднике!


 :Derisive: Хочу открыть секрет -  сейчас работаем над новым танцевальным диском для малышей "Танцевальные обучалочки для малышей" :Ok: , ( есть уже танцевальный диск "Танцевальная карусель"), а этот - будет именно для малышей и акцент будет на обучение танцам в игровой форме :Ok: , "надеюсь, что в сентябре он будет готов. :Yahoo: 

Ещё раз большое спасибо за добрые слова!!! :Tender:

----------

lenik (27.07.2017), olga kh (24.07.2017), ttanya (26.07.2017), Valenta (24.07.2017), Vitolda (24.07.2017), буссоница (24.07.2017), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2017), лариса61 (24.07.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (25.07.2017), Ярик (12.10.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> ... Хочу открыть секрет -  сейчас работаем над новым танцевальным диском для малышей "Танцевальные обучалочки для малышей", ( есть уже танцевальный диск "Танцевальная карусель"), а этот - будет именно для малышей и акцент будет на обучение танцам в игровой форме, "надеюсь, что в сентябре он будет готов.


Алла! Очень и очень хороший "секретик"!!!!!! Я думаю, очень многим необходим будет такой малышковый сюрприз!!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (24.07.2017), lenik (10.08.2017), olga kh (24.07.2017), Valenta (24.07.2017), Vitolda (24.07.2017)

----------


## лариса61

Дорогая Аллочка Анатольевна, душевное спасибо за ЧУДО сборник, за ЧУДО песенки!!! Сколько в них сказочного волшебства и добра! 
Как и многие я уже не представляю праздники без ваших прекрасно-красивых песенок! 
Очень рада новому сборнику, а значит будем петь их с ребятами ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!

----------

aichka (24.07.2017), lenik (27.07.2017), Vitolda (24.07.2017)

----------


## буссоница

Милая Аллочка! Все песни чудесные !!! Сразу представляется сюжет хоровода и танца, оркестры. Дети обожают твои песни,поют их дома-родители  вместе с ними.Много лет  ни один праздник не обходится без твоего творчества,успех их во многом  лично твой!!! Спасибо огромное!!!

----------

aichka (25.07.2017), Vitolda (25.07.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ларочка, Тамарочка, огромное вам спасибо за добрые слова! Необыкновенно приятно!

Буду ещё больше рада, если эти песни понравятся и вашим ребятам, ведь это - точно как лакмусовая бумажка: если ребятам понравилось, подхватили, запели, да ещё с родителями! :Ok:  -это высшая награда!

Спасибо вам большущее, девочки! Дай вам Бог удачи во всем!!!!

134797231.jpg

----------

lenik (10.08.2017), буссоница (25.07.2017), лариса61 (26.07.2017)

----------


## MLV

Алла Анатольевна! Большое спасибо за ваше творчество. Ни один утренник не обходится без вашего репертуара. Дети просто обожают ваши песни. Сейчас готовимся к осеннему утреннику. Дети во время всех режимных моментах распевают ваш "Осенний светофор", "Дождливую песенку". Думаю, что и этот новогодний  сборник принесёт много положительных эмоций, радостных моментов и мне и моим воспитанникам.

----------

aichka (11.10.2017)

----------


## смоляночка

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Приобретала Ваши диски. Получаю огромное удовольствие, работая над песенным и танцевальным репертуаром. Дети в восторге! Родители в восторге! Браво!!!

----------

aichka (15.10.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Ёлочка"* /младшая группа/

Песня из диска "Возле ёлочки"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

lenik (29.10.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (29.10.2017), Vitolda (29.10.2017), буссоница (29.10.2017), лариса 25 (21.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Дед Мороз, что ты нам принёс?"* / младшая группа/

Песня из диска "Возле ёлочки"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

lenik (29.10.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), SiOlAn (07.11.2017), Vitolda (29.10.2017), буссоница (29.10.2017), мадам (30.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Новый год"* / старшая группа/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

alla-mus (10.11.2017), lenik (29.10.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), SiOlAn (07.11.2017), Vitolda (29.10.2017), буссоница (29.10.2017), мадам (30.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Весёлый праздник"* / подготовительная группа/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

alla-mus (10.11.2017), lenik (29.10.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), SiOlAn (07.11.2017), ttanya (07.11.2017), Vitolda (29.10.2017), буссоница (29.10.2017), мадам (30.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Дед-Мороз - славный дед"* / подг. гр/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

alla-mus (10.11.2017), lenik (29.10.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), Vitolda (29.10.2017), буссоница (29.10.2017), мадам (30.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Разговор с Бабой Ягой"* / подг. гр/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 

Как давно я хотела сочинить песню про то, как Бабе Яге плохо одной в лесу, и как ребята приглашают её к себе! Песня внесезонная- можно петь на любой праздник- хоть осенью, хоть зимой, хоть летом- на любом празднике, где нравственная идея- пожалеть несчастную старушку...

Баба- Яга тут от эмоций неожиданно вместо пения,которое всегда было на индивидуальных с ней репетициях, кричать вдруг начала- видимо, так свою судьбину в этот момент ощутила... бывает..

----------

alla-mus (10.11.2017), lenik (29.10.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), Vitolda (29.10.2017), буссоница (29.10.2017), Елена Эрнст (07.11.2017), Ольга2011 (08.11.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Хлопушки"* / подг гр/

Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 

Спасибо Леночке Эрнст- она подглядела в интернете и показала видео- как делается хлопушка из бумаги и шарика - очень пригодилось, если учесть, что настоящие хлопушки взрывать запрещено...

----------

lenik (29.10.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), Vitolda (29.10.2017), буссоница (29.10.2017), Елена Эрнст (07.11.2017), мадам (30.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Зимушка снежная"* /старшая группа/

Песня из диска "Зимние забавы"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

olga kh (07.11.2017), Tasya835 (12.11.2017), Vitolda (30.10.2017), Екатерина Шваб (10.11.2018), Елена Эрнст (07.11.2017), мадам (30.10.2017), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Волшебник Дед Мороз"* / старшая группа/

Песня из диска "Новогодний серпантин"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------

olga kh (07.11.2017), Vitolda (30.10.2017), гунька (07.11.2017), мадам (30.10.2017), марина гайворонская (28.10.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018), Цветусик (27.06.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Кто там ходит-бродит"*/ старшая группа/

Песня из диска " Зимние забавы"

----------

olga kh (07.11.2017), Vitolda (30.10.2017), буссоница (31.10.2017), гунька (07.11.2017), мадам (30.10.2017), марина гайворонская (28.10.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Цветусик (27.06.2019)

----------


## egokate

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Большое Вам спасибо за очередной новогодний диск! Казалось бы, столько уже написано песен о зиме, Новом годе и кажется, что уже не о чем писать. Но Вы все равно находите новые темы, новые слова и всегда это в тему и очень кстати. Как раз собиралась сделать танец со снежным покрывалом, а тут как раз Ваша чудесная песня пришла и много других песен, которые я обязательно возьму на Новый год!

----------

aichka (06.11.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), Vitolda (06.11.2017), Лилия60 (05.11.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> *"Разговор с Бабой Ягой"* / подг. гр/
> 
> Песня из диска "Все на Карнавал"
> https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 
> 
> Как давно я хотела сочинить песню про то, как Бабе Яге плохо одной в лесу, и как ребята приглашают её к себе! Песня внесезонная- можно петь на любой праздник- хоть осенью, хоть зимой, хоть летом- на любом празднике, где нравственная идея- пожалеть несчастную старушку...
> 
> Баба- Яга тут от эмоций неожиданно вместо пения,которое всегда было на индивидуальных с ней репетициях, кричать вдруг начала- видимо, так свою судьбину в этот момент ощутила... бывает..


Аллочка, а мне очень понравилась Баба Яга! Она такая и есть! Вся в ОБРАЗЕ!!! Классно сыграла! 
 :Vishenka 33: А дети-то ПЕЛИ!!! Очень замечательно!!!!!!!!!!

А девчушки-хлопушки - ну какие умнички!! Супер девчулечки!!
Аллочка, у меня дети тоже поют. Действительно - ПОЮТ! Но вот так!! Это просто ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!!

----------

aichka (07.11.2017), olga kh (07.11.2017), Vitolda (07.11.2017), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

В конце прошлой недели познакомила своих ребят с песней *"Новый год"* из диска *"Все на карнавал!"*.  Песня сразу ребят впечатлила!!! Оживились, задвигались, заговорили в беседе о содержании и характере музыки, настроении, которое передает, затанцевали в проигрышах и стали подпевать в куплетах практически сразу! И не захотели остановиться, в первый же день почти запомнили все три куплета. Да и мне останавливаться не хотелось - вместе со звуками песни появилось яркое настроение и так и подталкивало к тому, чтобы петь снова и снова!!!
А потом ребята вдруг спрашивают меня: "А картинки будут?". Это они так про клип... Пообещала, что будут!!! С таким удовольствием еще и дома в песню погрузилась, напиталась праздничной энергией и детской восторженностью. И вот клип готов!!!

----------

aichka (07.11.2017), alla-mus (10.11.2017), olga kh (08.11.2017), буссоница (07.11.2017), гунька (07.11.2017), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## Ymisha

Алла Анатольевна, добрый вечер! В этом году разучиваем с подготовишками Вашу песню "Новый год" (Детства мир) из сборника "Зимние напевы". Покупала несколько лет назад, тогда  не было фонограмм к нотам. А на новых дисках я эту песню не нашла. Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли приобрести плюс и минус этой песенки?

----------


## aichka

Леночка, эта песня , всё- таки, укрепилась как "Детства мир" и входит в диск "Прощаемся мы с детским садом", вы можете послушать диск и приобрести его на выпускной- здесь:

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137626

----------

Лилия60 (05.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка, огромное тебе спасибо!

Сегодня знакомила своих ребят с песней "Новый год" - показала твой замечательный клип! Сколько же возгласов удивления, восторга, счастья  было! Какое волшебное , новогоднее настроение позникло сразу в зале! 
И дети на втором просмотре уже начали подпевать! Потому что твои клипы- практически видео-мнемотаблицы - настолько абсолютно точно по тексту ты подбираешь картинки - получается клип- подсказка, клип- напоминание о следующей строчке, но при этом такой красивый!

  Такой нарядный и праздничный! Яркий и теплый!

В который раз убеждаюсь - насколько с клипом дети лучше и быстрее запоминают и мелодию, и тект, насколько быстрее запоминают песню- потому что впечатляются от просмотра и проникают в эту, созданную тобой и музыкой, атмосферу!


А последний кадр- ребята хором спросили- а что написано - что держат на варежках?

А там снегом выложены слова- СЧАСТЬЕ... счастье- выдохнули ребята и захлопали!

Спасибо тебе за это чудесное ощущение праздника, который мы все ощутили сегодня, благодаря твоему мастерству!* 

н.jpg

----------

olga kh (09.11.2017), Vitolda (09.11.2017), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## любовь77

Здравствуйте Алла скажите а реквизиты те же самые как на первой странице.Интересует диск карнавал.Спасибо.

----------

Лилия60 (05.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

Да, Люба, конечно! Реквизиты правильные и действующие!

----------

Лилия60 (05.11.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка, влюбилась в песню "Как долго все мы ждали" с нового зимнего диска) И, соответственно, дети уже поют-распевают (особенно, припев!) так, что душа разворачивается)) будем заходить на праздник с этой песней - ЧУДО, как хороша! СПАСИБО тебе, ОГРОМНОЕ, как всегда!!! :Ok:

----------

aichka (30.11.2017), lenik (02.12.2017), Vitolda (30.11.2017)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо большое, Олечка! Так приятно!

Я тоже беру в этом году эту песню, и тоже она- первая песня после танцевального входа, видишь, мы мыслим одинаково, Олечка!

И в этом году беру почти все хороводы с нового диска "Замела метель", так захотелось всего нового, доставляет такую радость их разучивать с ребятами, да и дети с таким азартом поют, говоря на разные песни, что у меня эта любимая, а у того- вот эта любимая! так приятно!

Спасибо, Олечка! Интересной подготовки к празднику и веселого его проведения! :Yahoo:

----------

lenik (02.12.2017), olga kh (30.11.2017), Vitolda (30.11.2017), Лилия60 (05.11.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Аллочка!!! И тебе того же желаю!!! А мы еще снова будем петь "Кто там ходит-бродит", я ее каждый год беру в какой-нибудь группе. Всегда с удовольствием поют, движения в припеве такие задорные делаем, изображая Мороза. Детям очень нравится))

----------

aichka (01.12.2017), lenik (02.12.2017), Vitolda (02.12.2017)

----------


## любовь77

> Здравствуйте Алла скажите а реквизиты те же самые как на первой странице.Интересует диск карнавал.Спасибо.


Алла, огромное спасибо,ваши песни просто чудо!В песню "Новый год" просто влюбилась!
А пингвинята!....А разговор с Бабой ягой! 

СПАСИБО!

----------

aichka (01.12.2017), lenik (02.12.2017), Vitolda (02.12.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Какие новенькие лялечки!!!!!
С фонариками такой танец! Прелесть! И в самом деле по тропиночке можно идти да с такой красивой песней! Очень красивый хоровод! Проигрыш такой чудесный!
С "волшебными" светящими палочками - прямо находка! Ребятня так любит эти"технологии"!!!
Елочки-кокетки - прямо и хочется повоображать! Класс!
Колокольчики прелестные!!!!!!! Сама зимняя нежность!
Каждую песенку послушаешь и сразу новогоднее настроение! И хочется в зиму и Новый год!
Аллочка! Такой превосходный альбом!!! 
Коллеги! Посмотрите - ЧУДЕСА!!!!

----------

aichka (23.09.2018), lenik (23.09.2018), Vitolda (11.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Замела метель"* - *песня из одноименного диска "Замела метель"*

----------

lenik (02.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.10.2018), Vitolda (02.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), Олюр (31.10.2020), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Цветусик (27.06.2019), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Ой, Зима"* - *из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

lenik (02.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.10.2018), Vitolda (02.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Цветусик (27.06.2019), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Снег кружится"**- из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

lenik (02.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.10.2018), Vitolda (02.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.10.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Цветусик (27.06.2019), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

Очень давно хотела сочинить песню- "Прощание с ёлочкой" - чтобы нежно и трогательно проститься с хозяйкой утренника могли все участники новогодней сказки...

*"Прощание с ёлочкой"* *-из диска "Все на Карнавал"*

----------

lenik (02.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.10.2018), Vitolda (02.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018), Цветусик (27.06.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Новогодние мотыльки"*- *из диска "Зимние забавы"*

----------

lenik (02.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.10.2018), Vitolda (02.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Цветусик (27.06.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Ах, ёлочка" / игра с зажиганием огоньков/* *- из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

lenik (02.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.10.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Vitolda (02.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), Татиана 65 (01.11.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Цветусик (27.06.2019), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Зайчики"* *- из диска "Возле ёлочки"*

----------

lenik (02.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.10.2018), Vitolda (02.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Леденцы и Карамельки"* *- из диска "Все на Карнавал"*

----------

lenik (02.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.10.2018), verazalit (18.10.2018), Vitolda (02.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Пингвинята"-** из диска "Все на Карнавал"*

----------

lenik (02.10.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.10.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Vitolda (02.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (02.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (26.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Как долго ждали"** - из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

lenik (04.10.2018), Vitolda (04.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Дедушка Мороз"* *- из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

lenik (04.10.2018), Vitolda (04.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Морозцы"**- из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

lenik (04.10.2018), Vitolda (04.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Заплетает кружева"* *из- диска "Замела метель"*

----------

lenik (04.10.2018), Vitolda (04.10.2018), буссоница (03.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец маленьких снежинок"* *из диска "Замела метель"*

----------

lenik (08.10.2018), verazalit (18.10.2018), Vitolda (08.10.2018), буссоница (08.10.2018), Озма (08.10.2018), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (27.10.2018), Ярик (07.11.2018)

----------


## Марина Сухарева

Аллочка Анатольевна, СПАСИБО Вам  за такую красоту!!!
Каждая песня вызывает столько ярких эмоций, что не передать словами!!! 
Так хрустально, чудесно, волшебно!!! Душа замирает и поёт!!!
Хочется петь и танцевать!!!
Чудеса!!! Лучше не скажешь!!!

----------

aichka (11.10.2018), lenik (18.10.2018), Vitolda (11.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018)

----------


## Карлитос

Добрый день Алла Анатольевна, сегодня приобрела Ваши очередные шедевры! Диски зимних песен "Замела метель" и "Посмотрите чудеса"! Спасибо Вам огромное!Очень красивая мелодия песен, аранжировка, гармония. У меня есть почти все Ваши диски... Осень, зима, весна, выпуск...  мои дети с огромным удовольствием поют Ваши песни, танцуют под Вашу музыку .Более того, мои воспитатели Вас очень любят и знают...мои родители тоже Вас уважают, знают и любят,знают что к нам на занятия всегда приходят Шажок, Прыжок и Пружинка, а после мастер - класса с родителями, где я учила их играть на металлофонах по цветонотам и вашим партитурам, побежали покупать металлофоны... уж не знаю, себе или детям!!!!! Как бы мне хотелось, чтобы Вы приехали к нам в округ и научили нас своему мастерству... как бы хотелось узнать как Вы проводите музыкальные занятия и.т.д. На каждом ГМО просим своё руководство пригласить Вас! Приезжайте!!!!!!!!!!!!!И ещё раз спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (12.10.2018), lenik (18.10.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Vitolda (16.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

Милые девочки! Огромное вам спасибо за добрые слова!
Буду очень и очень рада, если эти песни войдут в ваш репертуар, а если покажите видео детей с этими номерами- буду просто счастлива!
Спасибо ещё и ещё раз! :Tender:

----------

lenik (18.10.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018)

----------


## aichka

*Девочки! Кто оплатил утром 23 числа, но так и не написал мне? ЖДУ! 
Без вашего письма я не знаю- куда высылать материал!*

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Осенины прошли! И, конечно, Аллочка, не без твоего осеннего великолепия!!!
Теперь дело за зимним репертуаром! И, наконец-то, прослушала "с толком и расстановкой" альбом "Посмотрите - чудеса"
ВАУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Одна песня чудеснее другой!
"Светлый праздник" сразу настраивает на веселье, на сюрпризы! классная песня для входа!! И для нерасторопных ребят хороший ритм и темп!
Мне в зал купили светящиеся шары! А тут, прямо как по заказу!, "Волшебные палочки"!!! Аллочка, разреши спеть не "палочки", а "шарики"? Музыка просто великолепно-волшебная! 
Какие нежные "Елочки-кокетки"! Прелестный танец для елочек!!!
А "Колокольчики"!!!!!!!! С самого первого звука завораживает!!!!! Мимо них не пройдешь!!! И песня, и оркестр! Аллочка! Великолепие!!!!!!!!!
Петрушек давно не брала, и в этом году уже не получится! Но папочка "Новый год-2020" точно пополнится этой песенкой-танцем! Очень понравилась!
А какая "По заснеженным дорожкам"!!! И игра! И манера такая!! Шутливо-размеренная! Для середнячков моих просто находка!!!
Думала-гадала - что взять для старшеньких для танца.. А тут такой хорошенький "Танец снежинок и ветерков"!!!!
"Конфетки" такие прелестненькие!!!!!!!!! Проигрыши такие красивые! Для танца - КРАСОТА!!! Да такая концовочка классная! Прямо для сюрприза хороша - конфетки-то с сюрпризом!!!  :Ok: 
И "У елочки попляшем"!!!!!! Хочешь - пой! А хочешь - просто попляши с малышами!!!! 
"Встретим Новый год" - ай-да хоровод для малясек!!!  
"Танец с фонариками" прямо со вступления начинает сверкать! 
С песней "По тропиночке" так замечательно отправиться в сказку!!!
А песней "Дружно встанем в хоровод" можно и "подойти" к самому волнующему для детей моменту - получению подарков!! 

Аллочка! Каждая песенка как изумрудик сверкает!!! Очень хороший альбом!!! ОЧЕНЬ!!!!! И, возможно, мои представления каждой песни не совпали с твоими мыслями, но каждая песенка просится к детям! Спасибо большое за такую красоту!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

aichka (05.11.2018), lenik (13.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Vitolda (05.11.2018), Лилия60 (05.11.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## жанна татаринова

Я полностью согласна с  автором предыдущего сообщения, спасибо большое.

----------


## бемолик

Здравствуйте, дорогая Алла Анатольевна!  Я работаю теперь в школе, веду музыку, а все равно возвращаюсь вновь и вновь к Вашей Мастерской. В начальной школе вижу, что необходимо игровое распевание и уже знаю, что дети будут петь Ваши чудесные распевочки с удовольствием,Пособие по игровому распеванию со мной везде и всегда. А схема песенки!ну как без нее!  Уже приготовила для ребят. Будем убирать крикливость и работать над выразительностью. к Дню Матери поем "Песню о самом лучшем человеке", я ее и сама люблю  очень-очень!Ребята сразу стали подпевать. очень понравилась песенка. А скоро и  Новый год. Мне нужны песенки для 4 класса. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какой из Ваших новогодних дисков мне лучше приобрести для этого возраста детей. Сколько чудесных песен Вы подарили детям. Это чудо! Спасибо Вам огромное  за труд и творчество!!!! С уважением и благодарностью Ирина.

----------

aichka (13.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Vitolda (14.11.2018), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо огромное, Ирочка, за добрые слова о моих песнях, об игровом распевании, мне так приятно! Уверена, что вы сможете заинтересовать ребят, и крик в пении уберется сам собой! Очень рада, что и в школе пригодится моя игровая методика!




> А скоро и Новый год. Мне нужны песенки для 4 класса. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какой из Ваших новогодних дисков мне лучше приобрести для этого возраста детей.


Ирочка, у меня теперь 7 зимних дисков, и каждый можно послушать, прежде чем выбрать- что наиболее подходит вашим ребятам.. Дети взрослые, 4 класс, и, если вам больше нужны хороводы- то это диски "Зимние забавы" и "Замела метель", а если карнавальные, групповые и сольные номера, то и "Все на Карнавал", и "Возле ёлочки" и тд а впрочем, слушайте, Ирочка, и выбирайте! :Tender: 

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 

Может быть, вам поможет выбрать видео многих номеров с зимних дисков:    

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...AEiRbiaQ3gWOiB

----------

lenik (13.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Vitolda (14.11.2018), бемолик (14.11.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## буссоница

Приобрела сегодня диск Аллы Анатольевны! Словами не описать, в сказке не рассказать!!! Музыка чудесная и соответствует своему названию!!! Для детей лучше не бывает, только Аллочкины песни поются с любовью и душой, все, что она вложила в свою музыку! Низкий поклон за Ваше творчество и талант !!!

----------

aichka (14.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Vitolda (14.11.2018)

----------


## бемолик

> Спасибо огромное, Ирочка, за добрые слова о моих песнях, об игровом распевании, мне так приятно! Уверена, что вы сможете заинтересовать ребят, и крик в пении уберется сам собой! Очень рада, что и в школе пригодится моя игровая методика!
> 
> 
> 
> Ирочка, у меня теперь 7 зимних дисков, и каждый можно послушать, прежде чем выбрать- что наиболее подходит вашим ребятам.. Дети взрослые, 4 класс, и, если вам больше нужны хороводы- то это диски "Зимние забавы" и "Замела метель", а если карнавальные, групповые и сольные номера, то и "Все на Карнавал", и "Возле ёлочки" и тд а впрочем, слушайте, Ирочка, и выбирайте!
> 
> https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 
> 
> Может быть, вам поможет выбрать видео многих номеров с зимних дисков:    
> ...


Спасибо, Алла Анатольевна!!!!буду выбирать

----------

aichka (14.11.2018)

----------


## Goncharenko

Хочу сказать большое спасибо Алле Анатольевне за сборник "Музыка зимы"! В этом сборнике замечательные, добрые песенки, доступные для детского исполнения. Мелодии и слова быстро запоминаются и дети с удовольствием  поют и танцуют под их звучание. Так же очень понравилась аранжировка и вокал.
Спасибо! Желаю творческого вдохновения!

----------

aichka (17.11.2018), ttanya (25.11.2018), Vitolda (17.11.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Дорогая, Аллочка Анатольевна! Предлагаю Вашему вниманию  исполнение моими ребятами Вашей  Зимушки Снежной! Обожаю эту песню, да и детям она тоже нравится!

----------

aichka (18.11.2018), faina (07.12.2018), lenik (25.11.2018), skrat.10 (03.10.2019), ttanya (25.11.2018), Vaskova (20.11.2018), Vitolda (01.12.2018), буссоница (18.11.2018), Екатерина Шваб (25.10.2020), Лилия60 (25.11.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Когда приходит пора смены репертуара, поворота к другому сезону – в первую очередь открываю в своем компьютере папки с дисками Аллы. И слушаю, слушаю…  Временами забываю, что  целью был выбор  песен для работы с детьми, просто наслаждаюсь звуками! 

Вот так и сейчас! Всю последнюю неделю ноября слушала Зимние диски! Особенно два последних – «Замела метель» и «Посмотрите – чудеса!», песни из которых прозвучат в моем саду впервые. 
Нет, не все впервые! В прошлом году под нашей елкой  танцевали  морозцы – под  одноименную песню из «Замела метель».  В старшей и подготовительной группах. Мальчишечка  - подготовишка нынешний, лишь только в этом году речь о Новом годе впервые завели, сразу же и заявил – а я помню песню Морозцев! И запел! Замечательные персонажи для мальчиков! В этом году – снова возьму, в нынешнюю старшую!  Предвкушаю радость на лицах при звуках задорной песни!

И песня «Дедушка Мороз» из этого диска снова зазвучит в зале. Уже поем! Песня ТАК понравилась ребятам, что запомнили сразу всю!!!  

Как не обратиться к  «Танцу маленьких снежинок»? Особенно посмотрев на тот чудесный танец, что со своими девочками поставила Алла???  Мимо этой сказочной нежности и красоты пройти просто невозможно!!! 

Самые выразительные и чисто поющие мои девочки – подготовишки в этом году будут елочками! Лишь услышала песню «Елочки-кокетки» из диска «Посмотрите – чудеса!», так и стала мечтать об этом! Песня каждым словом  и звуком рисует  такую чудо-игрушечку, шутливую кокетливую картинку!  И девочки мои стараются в «цвет» этой картинке оказаться!

Давно не брала Петрушек в старшем возрасте. Но услышала песню «Развеселые Петрушки» в этих же «Чудесах» Аллы – и не смогла остаться равнодушной! Веселье – через край!!! Простор как для использования танцевальных движений, так и шумовых инструментов!

А в младшей группе сейчас поем и водим хоровод с песней «Встретим Новый год» из диска «Посмотрите- чудеса!». Это песня – тот случай, когда просто – но вовсе не примитивно! Да, песня для малышей и  по содержанию и по диапазону. Но по содержанию – толчок к развитию образного мышления (приглашаем елочку в хоровод, просим для этого веточку нам дать). И мелодия, хоть и в небольшом диапазоне, но не на трех нотах и не вовсе на одном мелодическом обороте! Да еще  красивой фонограммой украшена!

Это всего о нескольких песнях последних дисков, которые зазвучат в моем саду точно! Завтра – последний день, когда нужно окончательно определиться с хороводами и общими песнями… Хочется ВСЕ!!!  Пока продолжаю слушать... И то и дело забываю о необходимости выбора, наслаждаюсь  песнями!!! 

*СПАСИБО и за детскую радость и за мое наслаждение!!!*

----------

aichka (02.12.2018), lenik (02.12.2018), olga kh (02.12.2018), ttanya (07.12.2018), Олюр (16.12.2018)

----------


## Вероника Кузьменко

*aichka*, Алла, сколько стоит ваш диск. Деньги можно перевести на карту? Скажите, у вас нет ли описаний танцев?

----------


## aichka

Вероника, вам нужен новогодний диск?
Вот здесь можно послушать каждый ( под обложками прослушивание) и прочитать способ оплаты:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736

----------


## Vitolda

Почти все мои новогодние утренники закончились сегодня! А их ТАК много было в этом году у меня – 6 в своем саду и 7 в другом, куда уговорили прийти на помощь совместителем, подготовить ребятам праздник. И НА КАЖДОМ Новогоднем празднике звучали твои песни, Аллочка!!! Из всех зимних дисков!!! 

*«Кто там ходит – бродит»* и _«Новогодние приметы»_ из самого первого – *«Зимние забавы»*. «Кто там ходит- бродит» поем почти каждый год, и всегда это просто хит в старшей группе! А «Новогодние приметы»  - премьера у нас. Мои подготовишки с огромным удовольствием пели и я вместе с ними. А сегодня впервые замолчала и поняла, что и просто слушать песню в исполнении моих ребят – тоже огромное удовольствие!

Песни из *«Новогоднего серпантина»* звучали в разных группах – целых шесть! *«Новогодний хоровод» и «Волшебник Дед Мороз»* пели средние ребята в двух садах. В средней же танцевали бусинки, в младшей – Петрушки,  а в старшей – льдинки с колокольчиками в руках.   А вот с елочными игрушками завтра будут танцевать самые маленькие! Каждая из этих песен была ярким мазком в картине наших праздников, доставляя удовольствие и детям и взрослым! 

Мои маленькие солисточки из средней группы порадовали сегодня всех нежной песней *«Маленькие елочки»*, а старшая группа исполнила для загоревшейся огнями елки яркую праздничную *«Елочную»* - это песни из диска *«Музыка зимы»*.

Девочки из младшей группы танцевали под звуки песни *«Малышки снежинки»*. Танец получился очень трогательным и нежным.  А инсценирование средними ребятами песни *«Зайки»* вызвало много добрых улыбок на лицах родителей! Это песни из диска *«Возле елочки»*. Звучание еще одной песни из этого диска в моем саду стало традицией: каждый год праздник у подготовишек заканчивается исполнением песни *«Новогодний вечер»*! Поют ее все – дети и взрослые, сидящие в зале – вместе! И такой замечательной красивой точкой в конце праздника становится песня, объединяя всех общим настроем, пожеланиями удачи, добра, здоровья и любви!!! Сегодня раздаю родителям листочки со словами песни.. А одна бабушка и говорит: да мы эту песню каждый день дома поем!!! 

Из диска *«Все на карнавал!»* прозвучало   5 песен! Чуть неуклюжие  Пингвинята, задорные Леденцы и Карамельки танцевали в средней группе, веселые, задорные Петрушки и Куклы – в старшей. Звонкоголосые Хлопушки распевали у подготовишек, а вся старшая группа с восторгом спела у елки «Новый год». А чуть раньше, на осеннем празднике подготовишки с таким восторгом распевали «Разговор с Бабой Ягой» из этого диска! Песня то внесезонная!

*«Морозцев»* в этом году у меня было маловато… Но зато с каким удовольствием и задором танцевали 3 не заболевших морозца на Новогоднем утреннике в старшей группе! А *танец маленьких снежинок* по душе пришелся девочкам – подготовишкам! Будущие выпускники с удовольствием исполнили в хороводах песни *«Замела метель»* и *«Дедушка Мороз»* а я, повторюсь, до самого последнего момента душу отводила – пела вместе с ними, а сегодня ловила себя на том, что ТАК приятно слушать ЧУДЕСНЫЕ песни в исполнении своих ребят!!!  Этот абзац был о песнях диска *«Замела метель»*

И как было не заглянуть в чудесный пока последний новогодний диск *«Посмотрите – чудеса!»*???  В младшей группе звучала *«Встретим Новый год»* - песня интересная и понятная малышам, доступная им для пения! В средней ярко и весело прозвучала *«Дружно встанем в хоровод!»*. Подготовишки-мальчики с таким безудержным весельем танцевали под *«Развеселые Петрушки»*!!! Сегодня ситуация сложилась, которая мне минус большущий ставит, зато в пользу песни говорит! Собирая папки с музыкой к празднику, я перепутала, и вложила туда не плюсовой, а минусовой вариант песни! Понятно это стало лишь после вступления, когда мальчики во всю танцевали…  В голове буря – выключить и начать сначала под плюс или пусть танцуют под инструментальный вариант, движения подскажу жестами???? А мои мальчики со второй строчки запели! Конечно, им мешали активные танцевальные движения, но тем не менее!!! И, ничуть не растерявшись, дотанцевали до конца (подсказки оказались ненужными)! А самым драгоценным для меня моментом была песня *«Елочки-кокетки»*! Все последние дни прямо летала, слушая, как девочки мои поют ее! И сегодня зрители разделили мое удовольствие! Что понравилось – ясно из особой атмосферы в зале, которую прямо таки слышно было и бурных аплодисментов! Родители приглашали оператора. Очень надеюсь, что снял он хорошо, а значит, смогу позже поделится видео со своими елочками!

Мое сегодняшнее сообщение почти сплошь состоит из названий песен и дисков! Но получилось оно ТАКИМ большим! Думаю, что  это как нельзя лучше подтверждает мои слова, мысли, убеждения о том – что звучание Аллиных песен на празднике является одним из залогов его успешности, яркости и красочности! Песни доставляют удовольствие и детям, и взрослым – сотрудникам и родителям! 
*
Снова и снова -  СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (26.12.2018), lenik (27.12.2018), olga kh (03.03.2019), ttanya (01.11.2019), буссоница (25.12.2018), говорушка (26.12.2018), Цветусик (25.03.2019)

----------


## Ладога

*Алла Анатольевна! Давно хотела поделиться видео с исполнением "Песни Снегурочки"!*

----------

aichka (02.03.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (08.12.2019), EVGESKA (02.03.2019), olga kh (03.03.2019), skrat.10 (03.10.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (02.03.2019), буссоница (02.03.2019), Екатерина Шваб (03.03.2019), Машуленька (05.12.2019), Олюр (04.11.2019), Ульбинка (10.11.2019)

----------


## aichka

Наташенька, огромное- огромное спасибо! Как же замечательно!
Какая чудесная Снегурочка! Как чистенько спела, а какой сильный, сочный голос у девочки! Умничка просто!
Большущее спасибо, Наташенька, за вашу работу, за такой чудесный зимний подарок! 
Мне очень и очень приятно! :Tender: 

08475306e9483d37cacea8a2303a2dcf.jpg

----------

olga kh (03.03.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Ладога (21.05.2020), Олюр (04.11.2019)

----------


## Цветусик

> *"Ах, ёлочка" / игра с зажиганием огоньков/* *- из диска "Замела метель"*


Какая прелестная песенка!!!!Алла Анатольевна,спасибо вам за ваше творчество!!!!!

----------

aichka (28.06.2019), Treya (20.11.2019), ttanya (01.11.2019), буссоница (01.11.2019), лариса61 (06.11.2019), ольга марущак (01.11.2019), Олюр (04.11.2019), Татиана 65 (01.11.2019)

----------


## aichka

*"Пингвинята"* *из диска "Все на Карнавал"* *в исполнении малышей*

----------

NikTanechka (07.11.2019), skrat.10 (07.11.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (01.11.2019), ttanya (01.11.2019), Vitolda (01.11.2019), буссоница (01.11.2019), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.11.2019), Натка14 (09.12.2019), Олюр (04.11.2019), Татиана 65 (01.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Необыкновенно очаровательные малыши!!! Из образа не выходят! Невозможно по-доброму не улыбнуться, глядя на них!!! *СПАСИБО* за чудесную песенку и чудесных пингвинят!!! А больше всего удивляет - КАК ты смогла ТАКИХ малышат научить синхронно выполнять движение ножкой! *ВЫСШИЙ ПИЛОТАЖ!!!*

----------

aichka (01.11.2019), Valenta (06.11.2019), Олюр (04.11.2019)

----------


## aichka

> Необыкновенно очаровательные малыши!!! Из образа не выходят!


Спасибо большое! Мальчик, который стоит ближе к Деду Морозу ( а Дед Мороз его папа, только ребенок об этом не догадывается), пришел на утренник с температурой 39 - только чтобы встретиться с Дедом Морозом! :Yahoo:

----------

Vitolda (05.11.2019), лариса61 (06.11.2019), Олюр (04.11.2019)

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Дорогая вы наша волшебница, Алла Анатольевна!!! Приобрела вчера ваш диск "Посмотрите-чудеса!" и окунулась вместе с вашими песнями в зимнюю сказку..., хоть и осень еще на дворе! Влюбилась в Елочки-кокетки с первых ноток, с предпрослушивания диска, сегодня учили уже песню "Дружно встанем в хоровод!", мне прям ветерки в душу запали со снежинками...А чудесные колокольчики...Хочу сказать, что песни ваши таак вливаются, потом ходишь и поешь их, и ночью даже...))) Спасибо большое, что не иссякает ваш источник!!!

----------

aichka (05.11.2019), Valenta (06.11.2019), Vitolda (05.11.2019), Цветусик (05.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Традиционно праздник в подготовительной группе в моем саду заканчивается общей песней! Ее исполняют и дети и взрослые, находящиеся в зале. И вот уже несколько лет эта песня -* "Новогодний вечер"* из диска *"Возле елочки"* . Я сама ну просто ОЧЕНЬ люблю песню! Ее яркий позитивный заряд, насыщенность любовью и добром! Ее разнохарактерность - переход от таинственности к сверкающей праздничности! И детям моим песня неизменно нравится с первого же знакомства! 

Уверена, что еще не один год не смогу лишить себя удовольствия снова и снова возвращаться к этой чудесной, замечательной песне! А вот так она прозвучала в моем саду год назад: 




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ, КОТОРУЮ ХОЧЕТСЯ ПЕТЬ СНОВА И СНОВА!!!*

----------

aichka (07.11.2019), NikTanechka (07.11.2019), olga kh (08.11.2019), ttanya (07.11.2019), Олюр (01.12.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

> Влюбилась в Елочки-кокетки с первых ноток, с предпрослушивания диска


Вот и я так же!!! Первый раз слушая песни диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"*  сразу же решила, что мимо песни *"Елочки-кокетки"* пройти не смогу! А с каким удовольствием пели мои девочки!!! *СПАСИБО за чудесную песню!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (07.11.2019), Lia-Lia (09.10.2021), NikTanechka (07.11.2019), olga kh (08.11.2019), ttanya (07.11.2019), буссоница (08.11.2019), Варшава (23.11.2019), Машуленька (05.12.2019), Олюр (01.12.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, огромное спасибо за это чудесное новогоднее настроение, за такое чистое и замечательное пение деток, за то, что берешь мои песни в репертуар! Как же приятно! Спасибо огромное, я так рада и благодарю тебя от всей души! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (08.11.2019), Vitolda (08.11.2019), Олюр (01.12.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Ежегодно все приходящие в наш детский сад Дедушки Морозы слушают песни Аллы! Довольно улыбаются и пританцовывают! Мне и самой они ТАК нравятся!!! Радуюсь тому, что для каждого возраста есть!!! 

Вот так приветствовали дедушку мои ребята год назад:




В этом году снова хочу эту песню взять!!! Это *"Дедушка Мороз"* из диска *"Замела метель"*. А для создания настроения при знакомстве и разучивании песни - клип сделала. 




*БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!!!!!!!* Хочется петь и петь!!! Настроение поднимается и у детей и у взрослых!!!

----------

aichka (13.11.2019), olga kh (09.12.2019), Варшава (23.11.2019), Олюр (01.12.2019), Ярик (20.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще чуть-чуть - и белые снежинки станут частыми гостьями на наших улицах.. Они укроют деревья и дома, превратят все вокруг в снежную белую сказку! И наступит то самое время, о котором поется в *"Зимушке снежной" *  из диска *"Зимние забавы"*! Тут и о красоте природы, и о веселых детских забавах! Вот и поется - одновременно и нежно и задорно! Очень ребятам песня нравится!!! А чтоб в атмосферу песни ввести, тем более, что пока еще снега то и нет, я свой клип сделала.




*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (18.11.2019), olga kh (09.12.2019), ttanya (30.11.2019), буссоница (18.11.2019), Варшава (23.11.2019), гунька (18.11.2019), Олюр (01.12.2019), Ярик (20.11.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще одна песня Аллы  о дедушке Морозе неизменно исполняется моими ребятами с огромным воодушевлением! Едва  услышав - запоминают и готовы петь ежедневно, с утра до вечера и с вечера до утра! И исполнив песню на новогоднем празднике в старшей группе, в подготовительной обязательно спрашивают - будем ли мы петь ее снова и дружно начинают петь, чисто интонирую без сопровождения или фонограммы. Речь о песне *"Кто там ходит-бродит"* из диска *"Зимние забавы"*. Я и сама далеко не каждый год нахожу в себе силы от песни отказаться и предложить своим старшим что-то другое на тему Деда Мороза.. Вот и в этом году уже поем! И снова с непередаваемым восторгом звенит: _ "По речкам, по речкам, по ледяным мостам..."_ 

*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (23.11.2019), olga kh (09.12.2019), ttanya (30.11.2019), буссоница (22.11.2019), говорушка (09.12.2019), Олюр (01.12.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова я о Дедушке Морозе от  Аллы! На этот раз - *"Волшебник Дед Мороз"* из диска *"Новогодний серпантин"*. Ее у меня вот уже несколько лет неизменно поют ребята из средней группы. Первый раз слушают - и загораются глазки!!! И светятся каждый раз, как только песня звучать начинает! Запоминают моментально! В этом году, для полноты первого впечатления, сделала для ребят клип. Сама столько удовольствия от процесса работы получила! *СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (25.11.2019), olga kh (09.12.2019), Raisa Vayner (04.11.2020), ttanya (30.11.2019), буссоница (25.11.2019), Олюр (01.12.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, огромное- огромное тебе спасибо за все, что ты делаешь! За то, как великолепно украшаешь песни! Какие веселые получились Зимушки - как весело ребятам будет смотреть и представлять себе это зимнее снежное чудо! Какие важные, степенные, вальяжные, солидные и представительные дедушки Морозы- настоящие волшебники! Как детям будет приятно знакомиться с песнями- видя и представляя то, о чем они будут петь - чудесный методический прием - ведь все дети визуалы! Спасибо тебе за такой труд- красивый, сделанный со вкусом и так мастерски! 
Огромная помощь! :Tender:

----------

ttanya (30.11.2019), Vitolda (25.11.2019), буссоница (25.11.2019), Олюр (01.12.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Что за Новый год без хороводов? Моя средняя группа с удовольствием распевает песню * "Дружно встанем в хоровод"* из диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"*  . Песня очень естественная и абсолютна понятная детям этого возраста, прямо таки озвучивает их мысли! Потому и подпевать начинают сразу же! Да и мелодия такая же - гармонично со словами сочетается, тоже естественная, так и ведет за собой! 

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (07.12.2019), krinka (17.10.2020), lenik (07.12.2019), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), olga kh (09.12.2019), Raisa Vayner (04.11.2020), ttanya (17.10.2020), vetlost (28.11.2021), буссоница (07.12.2019), говорушка (09.12.2019), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

А в старшей группе звучит *"Елочная"* из диска *"Музыка Зимы"*! Празднично-яркая, восторженно звонкая! От всей души ребята готовятся песней поздравить всех "С Новым счастьем! С Новым годом!" И у всех кто в зале настроение поднимается, ведь невозможно этой песне улыбкой не ответить!

----------

aichka (07.12.2019), krinka (17.10.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), olga kh (07.12.2019), ttanya (17.10.2020), буссоница (07.12.2019), говорушка (09.12.2019), Екатерина Шваб (31.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Совсем недавно состоялась  у моих подготовишек встреча с песней *"Снег кружится"*  из диска* "Замела метель"*. ТАК понравилась она ребятам!!! И сразу зазвучала!!! Радостно и звонко, с ожиданием счастливых мгновений встречи с Новогодней сказкой! 

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

krinka (17.10.2020), lenik (15.12.2019), mishel61 (27.12.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), olga kh (09.12.2019), Raisa Vayner (04.11.2020), vetlost (28.11.2021), буссоница (08.12.2019), гунька (08.12.2019), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Малыши из детского сада г. Донецка. Хотелось бы узнать имя музыкального руководителя, чтобы поблагодарить лично!!*
*Танец из диска "Новогодний серпантин"*

----------

lenik (03.01.2020), mishel61 (12.11.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), prynka (15.11.2020), Raisa Vayner (04.11.2020), ttanya (17.10.2020), Vitolda (03.01.2020), Добронрава (08.10.2020), Маженка (20.12.2019), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Всех добрых людей с Новым Годом! Счастья и Радости!*

*Песня "С Новым Годом!" из диска "Замела метель"*
*Исполнитель песни Ангелина Федоскина
Организатор Медиаплатформа "Школа ТВ PREMIUM"*

----------

lenik (03.01.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), Raisa Vayner (04.11.2020), ttanya (17.10.2020), vetlost (28.11.2021), Vitolda (03.01.2020), Варшава (04.01.2020), Екатерина Шваб (31.10.2020), Ирина 23241 (22.10.2020), Ладога (21.05.2020)

----------


## aichka

*"У ёлочки попляшем" - хороводный танец* *из альбома "Посмотрите-чудеса!"*

----------

lenik (10.10.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), Raisa Vayner (04.11.2020), Tatiana-Lev12 (21.10.2020), ttanya (17.10.2020), Vitolda (06.10.2020), буссоница (06.10.2020), Добронрава (08.10.2020), Ирина 23241 (22.10.2020), Озма (22.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

* "Ёлочки-кокетки" Евтодьевой Аллы* *из альбома "Посмотрите-чудеса!"*

----------

lenik (10.10.2020), Lira13 (10.10.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), Raisa Vayner (04.11.2020), ttanya (17.10.2020), vils77 (21.10.2020), Vitolda (10.10.2020), говорушка (09.10.2020), Добронрава (08.10.2020), Озма (22.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## aichka

С этими детьми, которые танцуют Елочек, Лисичек, и этот вход на праздник, я занимаюсь с октября месяца, то есть, к Новому году- только 3 месяца.. и у них не было музрука 3 года....
*
Вход  на утренник / подг гр/ "Новогодний вечер" Евтодьевой Аллы из альбома "Возле ёлочки"*

----------

lenik (18.10.2020), Raisa Vayner (04.11.2020), ttanya (17.10.2020), vils77 (21.10.2020), Vitolda (17.10.2020), Дания (20.10.2020), Ирина 23241 (22.10.2020), Озма (22.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (17.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

> я занимаюсь с октября месяца, то есть, к Новому году- только 3 месяца.. и у них не было музрука 3 года....


 Невероятный результат за такой срок работы! Даже если бы это были твои дети с самой младшей группы - исполнение достойно всяческих похвал и аплодисментов! А уж за такой короткий срок - еще больше, еще громче!!! УМНИЧКИ!!!
Не знаю даже, что ярче - песни, придуманные танцевальные композиции или их воплощение! Во всяком случае все вместе - это чудесные картинки!!!! Хочется смотреть и пересматривать, а потом попробовать воплотить! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (17.10.2020), lenik (18.10.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), ttanya (17.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## malceva larisa

Пользуюсь вашими дисками, с удовольствием поем и пляшем! Спасибо!

----------

aichka (25.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Наступило время, когда все мысли музыкальных руководителей направлены на самый волшебный праздник - Новый год! Думаем о сценариях, подбираем репертуар, вспоминаем удачные номера прошлых лет, задумываемся о новом материале...
Дважды в моем саду все мальчики-подготовишки были помощниками Деда Мороза - Морозцами! Жаль видео не осталось, только фото...

dsc_1021_um.jpg
А вдохновляла моих Морозцев песня * из диска "Замела метель"* 

В моем зале на празднике елка стояла по традиции - в центре зала. То есть экрана не видно. Но уже в прошлом году заранее сделала клип к этой песне, чтобы усилить уже первое впечатление от песни у детей. На празднике мальчики азартно танцевали, а девочки не смогли остаться в стороне и задорно пели песню. 

В этом году Морозцев не беру! Но обойти песню вниманием не могу. Сейчас м ы в детском году готовимся к встрече Дня рождения Деда Мороза. Песни уже о нем поем, много беседуем, в том числе о том, где живет Дед Мороз, чем занимается, о почте Деда Мороза и о его помощниках! Очень кстати песня в такой беседе! Завтра же клип и покажу - и песню послушаем и поговорим. Уверена - равнодушных среди детей не будет! 
ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ песня!!!! Задорная, заводная, яркая, искристая!!! 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (12.11.2020), lenik (12.11.2020), mishel61 (12.11.2020), sogali (13.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (12.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! Потрясающе красивый клип! Такой сказочный, красивый, веселый и торжественный ! Очень впечатляет и добавляет песне свои нотки, свои краски, своё прочтение! Ну просто замечательно! Который раз убеждаюсь, что твоими клипами не только можно, но и нужно, просто необходимо знакомить детей как с песнями - добавляя им образности,объемности и зрелищности, но и с классикой - чего стоят твои видео к музыке Чайковского, Вивальди!
Ты -настоящий мастер! Творческий, уникальный, индивидуальный, вдохновляющий, пробуждающий зримые музыкальные образы!
СПАСИБО!!!! :Tender:

----------

lenik (12.11.2020), mishel61 (12.11.2020), Vitolda (12.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (12.11.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (12.11.2020)

----------


## sogali

В этом году Морозцев не беру! Но обойти песню вниманием не могу. Сейчас м ы в детском году готовимся к встрече Дня рождения Деда Мороза. Песни уже о нем поем, много беседуем, в том числе о том, где живет Дед Мороз, чем занимается, о почте Деда Мороза и о его помощниках! Очень кстати песня в такой беседе! Завтра же клип и покажу - и песню послушаем и поговорим. Уверена - равнодушных среди детей не будет! 
ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНАЯ песня!!!! Задорная, заводная, яркая, искристая!!! 

Очень хорошая тема. Можно проект оформить о подгототовке к встрече ДМ. Спасибо за идею клипа.

----------

aichka (13.11.2020), Vitolda (13.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Очень надеюсь на снежную зиму! Сейчас уже морозно, но снегом земля не покрыта. Поддерживаю знакомство и пение детьми песен о зиме и снеге своими клипами. 

Завтра с подготовишками знакомимся с песней *"Ой, зима"* из диска *"Замела метель"*. 
Красивая песня!!!! Сама по себе она - и музыкой и словами уже сверкающую зимне-белоснежную картинку рисует! Весело, задорно звучит!!! Но и прямо чувствуется русские широта и раздолье - белоснежное, зимнее! Аранжировка добавляет красок! И балалайки чудесно, уместно звучат, и звуки бубна - дополнительные мазки на этой картине. Уверена, что детям песня по душе придется! Раскрасим зимнюю картинку еще и своими голосами!

----------

aichka (18.11.2020), lenik (19.11.2020), говорушка (19.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! Великолепно! Как всегда- твой мастерский  и очень творческий, кропотливый подход - расцветить песню яркими, зримыми образами, так ярко и объемно выражающими содержание каждого слова, каждой строчки, каждого нюанса! Спасибо огромное за твой талант художника и  настоящего музыканта, так  тонко чувствующего!

----------

Vitolda (18.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о том, как уже хочется снега! Не просто наступившего уже морозца, но и хрустящей от снега дорожки, мягких сугробов. 
А пока можно все это представить, слушая и исполняя песню *"По заснеженной дорожке"* из диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"*. В песенке и мягкость, и радость, и легкое озорство! Собираю материал к занятиям, слушаю - и улыбка с лица не сходит! *СПАСИБО* за песню!!!

----------

aichka (22.11.2020), lenik (29.11.2020), NikTanechka (19.12.2020), буссоница (22.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (22.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ириш! Даже захотелось самой очутиться в Детстве и так запросто покататься на саночках! Легко, беззаботно, с хохотом, не боясь упасть и намочить варежки!
Спасибо, Ирочка, за созданное прекрасное настроение, за эти яркие образы! Чудесно и красиво!

----------

Vitolda (22.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Только вчера твердила: "Мне хочется белого снега!" - и вот он, пожалуйста!!! Потихоньку летит и летит.. Самое время начать танцевать с ветерками и снежинками под яркую заводную песню из диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"*. 
Устоять невозможно! Дети только услышали - и задвигались сразу!!! В клипе для этой песни очень редкая смена кадров и футажей - ведь это просто фон для танца. Но с движением - летящим снегом, сверкающими снежными искорками - движение, что в звуках песни подчеркнуть! Непривычные образы ветерков, впервые ввожу их в свой праздник.. Но так интересно, необычно! А под такую музыку прямо таки летать хочется, именно ветерком!!!

*СПАСИБО* за песню!!!

----------

aichka (23.11.2020), lenik (29.11.2020), NikTanechka (19.12.2020), vetlost (28.11.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (23.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

До Нового года осталось... Да совсем немного уже осталось!!!! И впереди  - самый яркий, радостный, светлый праздник!!! О котором поется в песне *"Светлый праздник"* из диска *"Посмотрите - чудеса!"* Песня яркая, безудержно веселая, сверкающая! С первых звуков поднимает настроение, делает его праздничным! *СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (29.11.2020), lenik (29.11.2020), NikTanechka (19.12.2020), буссоница (29.11.2020), Елена Эрнст (26.12.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (29.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, обожаю твои клипы- наполненные такой радостью, светом, весельем. такими зрелищными образами и картинками, они так передают настроение песен, раскрашивая их в яркие тона и краски! Спасибо огромное! Чудесное раскрытие песни!

----------

MarinaMi (02.12.2020), Vitolda (02.12.2020), Елена Эрнст (26.12.2020)

----------


## aichka

Как я люблю заниматься с малышами - что заложишь- то и получишь... на занятии дала этот маленький танец- схватили налету сразу же. с первого раза, просто умнички!

*Этот танец будет входить в новый зимний диск  "Малышкин концерт у ёлочки", куда уже вошли танцы зайчиков, медведей, ёлочек, снежинок, куколок и тд*

----------

krinka (18.12.2020), lenik (02.12.2020), MarinaMi (02.12.2020), NikTanechka (19.12.2020), vetlost (28.11.2021), vils77 (02.12.2020), Vitolda (02.12.2020), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (03.12.2020), говорушка (03.12.2020), Елена М (15.11.2021), Елена Эрнст (26.12.2020), Ирина 23241 (10.10.2021), МарСух (02.12.2020), Светлана Богатырева (14.11.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (02.12.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Клип к этой чудесной песне сделала в прошлом году, когда впервые со своими подготовишками пела *"Заплетает кружева" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Замела метель"*. Вчера показала его нынешним подготовишкам, знакомя ребят с песней. И снова мы вместе с ребятами наслаждались звуками музыки, одновременно и волшебно-загадочно приглушенной и звеняще радостной от предвкушения безудержной радости от зимних забав. И игра в снежки будет, и коньки зазвенят, и лыжня за домом протянется, и снеговика посреди двора слепим! *СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (03.12.2020), NikTanechka (19.12.2020), vetlost (28.11.2021), буссоница (03.12.2020), Елена Эрнст (26.12.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, просто замечательный клип! Такой яркий, образный, понятный детям, увлекательный и веселый! Так верно передано содержание и, главное, настроение песни! Клип будет таким чудесным украшением на исполнение песни ребятами! СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (05.12.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Надежда Михайловна! 
Который день жду вашего письма- без него я не могу знать-куда и что выслать! 
Срочно напишите мне на мою почту:    aichka@yandex.ru    ЖДУ!!!*

----------


## iack.olga2014

Здравствуйте скажите как действительны цены на диски До какого времени их можно приобретать Как вообще можно связаться ? Спасибо.

----------

aichka (25.12.2020)

----------


## aichka

Оля, все данные на форуме действительны и реальны! 
Вы написали в тему Новогодних дисков - на самой первой странице- вы увидите обложки- под ними цены и реквизиты:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 

 Пишите мне, моя электронная почта:    aichka@yandex.ru

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> "Малыши у ёлочки" Евтодьевой Аллы


*Какая прелесть!Аллочка, дорогая, поздравляю с выходом очередного диска! Это уже 8-ой! ОГО!!! Здорово! 
Прослушала краткий обзор - чудесный сборник! Понятные для малышей слова и задорный ритм музыки создают прекрасное новогоднее настроение! 
Ты молодчина! Каждый раз поражаюсь, откуда у тебя берётся столько фантазии и воображения?! Казалось бы, оно должно уже иссякнуть, не может же человек столько сочинять! Но нет! Такое ощущение, что наоборот с каждым годом ты оттачиваешь своё мастерство и твои песни становятся всё лучше и интересней! Так держать! Дальнейших тебе успехов и благодарных почитателей твоего таланта!*

----------

aichka (06.02.2021), Vitolda (06.02.2021), Елена М (15.11.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

vetlost (28.11.2021), Vitolda (10.11.2021), буссоница (22.10.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.10.2021), Елена М (15.11.2021), лизабетта (04.11.2021)

----------


## aichka

*Песни и танцы из  диска "Малыши у ёлочки"*

----------

vetlost (28.11.2021), Vitolda (10.11.2021), буссоница (22.10.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.10.2021), Елена М (15.11.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

vetlost (28.11.2021), Vitolda (10.11.2021), буссоница (22.10.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.10.2021), Елена М (15.11.2021), Татьяна Юрьевна (10.11.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

Treya (30.10.2022), vetlost (28.11.2021), Vitolda (10.11.2021), буссоница (22.10.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.10.2021), Елена М (15.11.2021), наталья севрюкова (07.11.2021)

----------


## aichka



----------

lenik (05.11.2021), vetlost (28.11.2021), Vitolda (10.11.2021), буссоница (22.10.2021), ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (22.10.2021), Елена М (15.11.2021), наталья севрюкова (07.11.2021), Татьяна Юрьевна (10.11.2021)

----------


## aichka

* Песня "Конфетки" из диска "Посмотрите- чудеса!"*

----------

lenik (05.11.2021), skrat.10 (06.12.2021), Vitolda (10.11.2021), Елена М (15.11.2021), лизабетта (04.11.2021), наталья севрюкова (07.11.2021), Светлана Богатырева (14.11.2021), Татьяна Юрьевна (10.11.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Хочу показать два видео с одной и той же песней, которая всегда принимается ребятами с огромным восторгом! Это *"Разговор с Бабой Ягой"*  из новогоднего диска *"Все на карнавал!"*. Но сама песня - внесезонная! В разные годы мои ребята пели ее и осенью, и зимой... Если по сценарию в зале появляется баба Яга - не могу не удержаться и не взять эту замечательную песню!!! А эти видео сняты в прошлом учебном году весной. В старшей и подготовительной группах сценарий 8 марта был с этой сказочной старушкой. Бабу Ягу разные воспитатели играли и песня разная получилась. Вот эта Баба Яга более музыкальная, с отличным чувством ритма! Жаль, что снято видео не сначала...




А эта Баба Яга разошлась!!! ХарАктерная!!! Возрадовалась, что на праздник ее пригласили!




*СПАСИБО за чудесную песню!!!!*

----------

aichka (14.11.2021), vetlost (28.11.2021), Светлана Богатырева (14.11.2021)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка! И бабкам Ёжкам твоим- спасибо! Как вжились в роль! Не выйти! :Taunt:  Как здорово играют и поют! Умницы! Передай им большое спасибо! 
Ребятки какие молодцы! Поют  замечательно! И не смущаются такого интересного и неожиданного персонажа! Настоящий диалог получился! 
Причем и у старших ребяток, и у подготовишек!
Спасибо, приятно ОЧЕНЬ! Как же здорово!

----------

Vitolda (14.11.2021)

----------

